# How do I love GenCon?  Let me count the ways!



## Buttercup (Aug 22, 2005)

I got back a few hours ago, and after celebrating my return to husband, hearth, home and dog, I thought I'd start a thread where we can all recount the highlights of "the best four days in gaming" for our EN World friends who couldn't be with us. I took about 50 pictures, but I'm not sure how many of them are viable. I'll look them over tomorrow and post the good ones.

So, in no particular order, on with the highlights:


Rel was as excited as a blushing bride about losing his GenCon virginity. He's a really charming guy, and his enthusiasm was delightful.
Crothian's Paranoia Orc & Pie game was hysterical. Fickle GM was our Team Leader, and at one point he said "I'm a traitor, just shoot me now!" So of course we obliged him. I was the Morale Officer, and it was my pleasure to sing happy songs while killing as many people as I could get a way with. I laughed so hard during this game that I was hoarse the next day.
Keeper of Secrets ran a Call of Cthulhu game that bore bizarre resemblences to Gilligan's Island...except for the "sexy actuary" serial killer played by Teflon Billy. My character, an ex porn star, (think Ginger with a tainted past) ended up getting her throat slit by him, but considering that nearly everyone else got eaten by a horrible, tentacled thing, I guess I can't complain.
I played in a Round Robin GM game of Der Kluge's and I was, shall we say, not at my best. I hadn't read the rules, because I was really just passing by the booth when he invited me to join in, so I was totally clueless. In spite of my lackluster attempt at GMing off the top of my head, the rest of the session was fun, becuase everyone else was *much* better at it.
The ENnies were in a totally cool location. The Gelflings were charming presenters in their matching powder blue gowns, and I think Monte Cook had his heart stolen by Genevieve when she spontaneously gave him a hug when he came up to collect one of Paizo's awards.
The Wilderlands Boxed Set! Oh. My. God. This thing is so awesome that when I opened it in my room after buying it and started going through it, the hair on the back of my head stood on end. I'm not kidding. I've never seen anything like it. There hasn't ever been anything like it. At $70 it's a budget buster, but worth every single penny. It's so wonderful it practically makes me weep.
Lunch with Suzi Yee. She's awesome, and we had a great time. We also ended up getting a whole shopping bag of food to take back to Joe at the exhibitor's hall, because the restaurant screwed up our order. I wish we didn't live 2000 miles apart so we could game together.
Queen D and Xath. I love both of these women! I think next year all the EN World women need to spend a few hours together eating chocolate while discussing the joys of annihilating our foes.
All the other wonderful, totally cool EN World members I met for the first time or saw again for the second or third year in a row. I regret that I didn't get to spend more time with a number of people. I'll have to remedy that next year!
I had a wonderful time, and I'm completely worn out. (So is my bank account, but we won't talk about that, ok? )


----------



## Crothian (Aug 22, 2005)

Yes, Gen Con rocks.  This year has been the best of the three I've gone to.  With so many EN WQorlders there and so many friends, I was never at a loss for something to do.  I played in my first game there, ran a game, and even got to do a Gen Con event.  


Telflon Billy called this the Year of Rel.  Everyone else talked about the fun they had in his games.  I was not one of those, but with luck we'll have him back next year so I can see what all the talk is about.  Rel is a treat and a great guy.  
My Orcan Pie Paranoia game went from little interest to way to much over night.  I think I could have filled another two slots if I would have planed for it.  It was a lot of fun, and efven with many player completely unfamilar with the game it went off very well.  Next year it will be improved and much better.
My highligh though was Chris Pramas personaly introducing my to Lynn Abbey, one of the creators of Thieves World.  I spent about 30 minutes talking with her until other came to see her.  Fabolous woman and great series of books.  
My experince with Round Robin with Curtis was 1am after the ENnies.  Aside from the time being a mistake that game was great.  It was really cool when 2 hours in piratecat stops by and we pull him in and he plays without any backstory of what happened before.  I think I did a good job, and I had a lot of fun with that.  I'll need to do that again.
The ENnies just rocked.  I and others put in a lot of hard work and it felt good to see the colmination of everything come off so well.  PC and Mickael did a great job with the show and I was very pleased to have been a part of it.  
Each morning before the dealer room opnened I would find myself neat the White Wolf booth to watch the insane rush to get Mage.  I picked up a copy on Sunday.
Lunch with Suzi Yee. I, too, had a lunch with her (man she lunches with everyone).  Its amazing to know someone only through gaming and sit down with them for an hour and talk about almost anything but gaming.  Suzi is like the sister I never see, but eager look forward to catching up with when I can.  Joe is also great and I talked to him each day at his booth.
Universe and Fungasite (hope thats spelled right, Stewart).  I didn';t get to hang with Universe as much as I would have liked, but I really had fun talking to him the few times we crossed paths.  Fungsite rommed with me and I managed to have many great coinversations with him.  I knew he was smart but didn't know just how smart.  I was impressed with his knowledge oif many things.
Denise, Hound, and the kids.  What can I say other then they are some of the best people I know.  One of these years we will game together.  While everyone else is great, the Canadiana Suite and other things these people do really make Gen Con the best 4 days in gaming for me.  It would not be Gen Con without them.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Aug 22, 2005)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> [*]The Wilderlands Boxed Set!  Oh.  My.  God.  This thing is so awesome that when I opened it in my room after buying it and started going through it, the hair on the back of my head stood on end.  I'm not kidding.  I've never seen anything like it.  There hasn't ever been anything like it.  At $70 it's a budget buster, but worth every single penny.  It's so wonderful it practically makes me weep.




Not to sidetrack the thread, but I did a tiny bit of helping out with this. I helped clean up and edit the Lenap sector early on, specifically the castles and towers. Not much of what I did survived until publication, I think, based on the previews Clark Peterson posted, but if you run across a tower with an orc who is a wonderful cook, then at least a little bit made it in...

Oh, by the way, I'm really proud of having the opportunity to help out, even if just an itty-bit.


----------



## Michael Morris (Aug 22, 2005)

Too tired for a checklist - but posting to confim I'm safely home folks, and mulling over some projects discussed at the con.


----------



## romp (Aug 22, 2005)

not enough time to do a full post, almost bedtime now, lost an hour coming back across the border and have to work tmw ... BTW both Rel and I were GenCon newbies, and I had a faaaabbbuulous time, full point-by-point post coming tmw night ...


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 22, 2005)

OK, evidently I suck at photography. I just looked through the pics I took, and most of them aren't even worth cropping and fixing the red-eye. However, here are a few fun ones.

Sitting at the EN World booth, we have Fickle GM's lovely wife, Piratecat and Fickle GM.  These folks busted their butts getting the booth set up.  As you can see, it looked quite professional.

The second picture is of Gelfling 2.  And yes, she certainly is adorable in her wizard outfit!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 22, 2005)

GenCon rocks my head off - that much is for sure.  There are so many, many things that made this year incredible.  Let's see if I can list some:

- Meeting ENWorlders.  Really expansive, I know.  But last year, The Universe and I really kind of kept to ourselves.  We had really full schedules filled with all sorts of GenCon events so we met nearly no one.  This year, we really wanted to change that... and we did.  We were at the Canadiana suite a whole whole bunch and it was ***so*** much fun.

- The realization that if you switch the first letters in Ranger Wickett's name you get Wanger Rickett.  I'm still laughing.

- Rel's Sky Galleons game.  I only got to play for half of it (because I was working the booth for the first half of the game), but they were an incredibly entertaining and fun two hours.  

- Rel's "Got Pumpkin?" shirt.  I'm told he made it "just for me," and that makes me feel very special... and kind of dirty.

- Buttercup.  'Nuff said.  

- Iron Kingdoms everything.  I went a little crazy at the Privateer Press booth.  Whoops.  

- Third place in speed painting!  Not good enough to put me through to the final round (not that I could have attended, anyway)... but restored my faith in my painting abilities.

- CarlZog and Glassjaw.  Two of the coolest guys you'll *ever* meet!

- Totally geeking out because I ate dinner at St. Elmo's at the same time as Monte.  *blushes*  I'm such a ridiculous fan-girl.

... there are about a million other things and I'll probably post more later/reply to everyone's posts with a "Yeah!  That was awesome!"... but for now it's time for me to shuffle The Universe off to bed, he starts his new job tomorrow!  Everyone wish him luck!


----------



## wingsandsword (Aug 22, 2005)

I posted a thread like this in Off Topic, but I guess it really is on topic.  I'll repost my bit here, and mods can delete, merge, close, fold, spindle, mutlilate or whatever they please.

And yes, Wanger Rickett is going to stick in my head.

I should have been around the booth more, try to get in on some of the pickup games, that's a lesson for next year.  As-is I ran into a good number of ENWorlders at the Canadiana Suite and just wandering around the convention. 

----
This was my first time of being able to go to all of Gen Con, the past two years I simply went up with a friend for a day (it only being ~3 hours from home). Now that I've gotten a chance to have a real Gen Con experience, meet some folks from the boards here, and see more and do more, just some things I've got to say.

Resturants: The Ram is excellent (especially at 3 AM when it's filled with nothing but gamers, but not so much right after the Colts game on Sat. night), Hard Times has some great chili. Some other places weren't quite as memorable, a place or two were downright forgettable, but I'd rather focus on the positives.

The ENnies were a pretty nice show, I wasn't expecting something quite that formal (the waiters in tuxedos kinda stunned me there for a moment when I walked in), but it was cool. Maybe next year we can do some kind of webcast, so we're broadcasting it to people who couldn't make it to Gen Con.

Those dang little Star Wars minis. They release a new set, and I actually draw the rare AT-ST I want on the first pack, and thanks to being able to buy loose commons for relatively cheap means I don't have to gamble $20 on any more packs.

It was good to meet some of my fellow ENWorlders. RangerWicket, Queen_Dopplepopolis, Truth Seeker, Mark, FickleGM, John Crichton and a few others I saw at least in passing, it was great to meet you all. Y'all gave me some of the high points of the Con, to hats off to you.

Mage: I got my copy, yay! Part of me wonders if only having 300 copies was an artificial shortage created to drive up interest. Either way, I like what they've done with it so far from what I can tell. Of course, crashing through the doors, jockeying for position as part of some twisted gamer Race to fall in line to get a copy one morning was quite a memory.

The D&D Movie 2 Preview: It looks like it has hope of not sucking horribly. I'm not expecting high cinema, but this time it looks like they actually bothered to make it be a movie about D&D, instead of a generic fantasy movie which vaguely resembled D&D. The lines to see the preview were incredible.

A game of Munchkin that lasts until after 3 AM can get brutal, and silly.

The idea which came up (don't recall who first suggested it) of ENWorld taking up a PayPal collection to rent one of the rooms on the top floor of the Embassy Suites for parties/gathering is a neat one, so we can have more space and time, instead of piling into a tiny room and leaving at midnight so our nice hosts can get some rest.

Sunday Morning in the Exhibit Hall: I think that's the first time I hauled away bulk tonnage of books. Everything I'd heard about ridiculous sales at the end was true. Titan Games must have moved a truckload of books with their deals.


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 22, 2005)

First pic is Queen Dopplepopolis and The Universe.  You can see why I named the pic "lovebirds" eh?

Second pic is Cthulhu's Librarian, looking stylish and handsome at the Ennies.  From now on, I'll think of him as Rico Suave.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 22, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> GenCon rocks my head off - that much is for sure.  There are so many, many things that made this year incredible.  Let's see if I can list some:
> 
> - Meeting ENWorlders.  Really expansive, I know.  But last year, The Universe and I really kind of kept to ourselves.  We had really full schedules filled with all sorts of GenCon events so we met nearly no one.  This year, we really wanted to change that... and we did.  We were at the Canadiana suite a whole whole bunch and it was ***so*** much fun.




It was only after my first SF convention (Worldcon) that I fully understood the lyric

"There's not a word yet,
For old friends who just met."


----------



## Krug (Aug 22, 2005)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> Second pic is Cthulhu's Librarian, looking stylish and handsome at the Ennies.  From now on, I'll think of him as Rico Suave.




That.. orange...light in his eyes! Is any further evidence required that he is one of the Eldar Gods?


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 22, 2005)

Too late for me to go into the nice lists others have.  So I will just say it was great being able to put some faces with screen names meeting folks over the course of the convention.  I also had a great time in the games I played in while I was there and had fun cruising the exhibit hall several times.  Great con!


----------



## shaylon (Aug 22, 2005)

To add to this thread I would just like to say that this was the best Con I've been to.  Hanging out with ENWorlders was a great time.  I got to play True Dungeon for the first time and met a lot of great people.

Thanks for being so welcoming and special thanks to Dex and Hound for opening their room.  I didn't spend as much time there as I would have liked but it was still great.

Oh, and if you ever get a chance to go to the con, DO NOT MISS THE ENNIES!  A great show was put on this year.  

-Shay


----------



## Dark Psion (Aug 22, 2005)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> Second pic is Cthulhu's Librarian, looking stylish and handsome at the Ennies.  From now on, I'll think of him as Rico Suave.




Is that red eye in his pic or did he just finish reading the Necronomicon?


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 22, 2005)

Wanger Rickett is my fault, and I'm not sorry. 

But really, where to begin? 

-We had a great time with all of the ENworlders we were able to hang with, and I have only compliments for Rel's fantastic Sky Galleons game.  As Captain Carson Umbridge, I am proud to report that we not only defeated the foul hordes of Hadebranx (sp?), but were able to win him over to Her Majesty's Service. Much of the credit of this stunning turn of events belongs to Carlotta "Carlzog" Sanchez, who I believe has earned a small dispensation from the crown for her efforts. 

-True Dungeon attempt I was a dismal failure, and I have learned that I suck at math puzzles. Ugh. Also, my spatial reasoning failed me in the "hex" room. We died. 

-True Dungeon attempt II was a success, and I have learned that I am pretty good at traps dependent on puns, wordplay, cardinal directions, and the Norse pantheon.

-The Canadiana Suite was a blast every night we were there - always nice to hang with the ENworlders. Only my desperate need to sleep kept us from staying longer. Hellhound and Dextra are fantastic hosts. My highest compliments to them!

-Crothian is as much a conversationalist as his post count would suggest.  We talked a number of times, but never got to *play* anything together. 

-Carlzog and Glassjaw are awesome, and know how to put away a 50 dollar steak when the occaison calls. Also, Glassjaw shares the Queen's and my love for Iron Kingdoms. It was a source of endless entertainment. I had the pleasure of gaming with Carl, but Glassjaw eluded us. 

-As you might have guessed, Rel runs a great game, and was SUPER fun to game and hang with. 

-Teflon Billy is even more fun in person. I wish I had gotten to spend more time chatting with Jeff, but there's always next year. I vaguely remember talking about russian paratroopers/snowdrift units, and laughing so hard I near plunged over the railing of the 15th floor of the Embassy Suites. 

-Wanger Rickett...I mean Ranger Wickett...is a cool guy, and he sketched a quick pic of my wife. I'm not sure whether to compliment his good taste or punch him in the mouth (  ). Since a large distance now separates us (and he was entirely cool) I'll compliment the man's good taste, and once more lament insufficient time to hang out.

-Devilish is a mean fighter - and he's got a ton of treasure. He was a great guy to have along for the True Dungeon.

-TruthSeeker might be the most personable in real life in the whole community - and that's saying something. He bought us lunch. Neat!


There's probably a thousand more things I could say...but I'll stop with that. This was undoubtedly the *best gen con ever*


----------



## FickleGM (Aug 22, 2005)

I can't begin to count the ways...

Adding a social element (i.e. meeting new friends) made this the best of my six Gen Cons (by far).

Next year, I may need to plan a little bit more for the social aspect (perhaps I can play in a few more games and maybe even run a game or two).

Ok, I'll try:

- The EN Worlders rock (I will not even begin to name all of those who I met)

- The Canadiana rocked

- Crothian's Paranoia game rocked

- The Booth was great (although, I did get to see that Dextra is one harsh taskmaster   --- poor Hellhound)

- The Ennies were great

- The Costume Contest was cool (The Gelflings, as the Dark Lords of the Dance, were awesome and received standing ovations)

- The football game was fun (a Packer fan sitting amongst Bear fans rooting for Indianapolis - they were good natured, although not far away a fight broke out and some guys were escorted out)...although, halfway through the game, my wife started clapping when the Bears did good   

- True Dungeon was also fun (even with the delays and fatigue, it was fun - although, our group was not able to succeed...we got to the last room and were within a minute of solving the puzzle when time ran out)

I can't wait until next year...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 22, 2005)

Just wanted to attach a couple of pictures before bed... there's an assortment of people and now I don't really remember which pictures I'm attaching... so - let's pretend that this is a game where you have to guess who is in the picture.  

I'll share a bunch more photos sometime tomorrow... now I *really* need to go to sleep.


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 22, 2005)

Dark Psion said:
			
		

> Is that red eye in his pic or did he just finish reading the Necronomicon?




I think I'll let everyone make up their own mind about that.


----------



## TroyXavier (Aug 22, 2005)

While I unfortunately didn't have time to see many Enworlders or play with them, I had a fantastic time at GenCon.   Had some good games, and a couple great games.   Hope that next year I'll get to play in an Enworlders game.    Till next year, folks....


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 22, 2005)

TELEGRAM
Gen Gen good.
me tired.
must sleep.


----------



## Derfel (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm still at the hotel. Making my long drive home tomorrow. This was my first gencon ever and I had a blast. 

Favorite moments included (in no particular order)
   - Iron Might - had a blast on the game Sunday morning, defeating our enemy even without a full team of adventurers!
   - Brickquest  - Lego miniature rpg/strategy game - is there anything better?
   - Serenity RPG - Amazingly fun game. I really got lucky with my GM's this year. It was like flying on the seat of my pants. 
   - Mutants and Masterminds 2nd edition - Snagged my copy and played my game. Steve Kenson's a great GM. Wished it was longer though, couldn't get enough.
   - The Exhibit hall - I never, ever, realized just how much there was to do. I think I got through maybe 75% of it by the end.
   - True Dungeon(Hardcore) - Made it to the last chamber, fought and beat death. Then got sucked into a mirror. Still, it was the most fun I had from 10 PM to 2 AM.
   - Meeting the pros. All these incredibly creative people who've provided way more hours of fun then they realize. It was great to meet and put a face to the names on so many of my books.

and finally...

   - Meeting gamers. Everyone was great. Normally with that many people you get a few bad apples, but for four days everyone I met was awesome. All I met were people there to share in something they loved and it really like I was part of an amazing community. 

I cannot wait for next year!


----------



## BOZ (Aug 22, 2005)

i spent more time hanging out with enworlders/nothinglanders (and people who were both) more than last year and the previous year combined.  

of course, there were still quite a lot of you that i only saw in passing or for just a few minutes...


----------



## Psion (Aug 22, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> "There's not a word yet,
> For old friends who just met."




Just so. 


Hanging with the GenCon posse is just awesome as always.
Awesome. The word most often used to describe the Ennies ceremony. And it was. Michael's slide show was fan-freaking-tastic. Both Piratecat and the audience (esp. Erik Mona and Nicole Lindroos -- good lord I hoped I spelled that right  ) provided lots of entertainment and, of course, Dextra and Hellhound's girls were cute as ever.
Nothingland get together. Someone made an interesting observation about a trend I seemed to have set despite that I feel like sort of a fringe member over there.
In addition to hanging with fast friends that I "met for the first time", there were some great new additions to the posse: fusangite, Rel, Queen D. (quite the salewoman while manning the ENnies both, I must say), CarlZog, GlassJaw, Ashanderai ("Just throw the chicken!"), Frilf (and his charming wife who is apparently also a cruel and sadistic DM), Frukathka, Jack of Shadows, Romp, Dave Turner and more I am sure I am forgetting
I learned that there are actually at least 2 EnWorlders more freaked out by the railings at the Embassy than me.


----------



## Clefton Twain (Aug 22, 2005)

I'd just like to throw in my .02.

I don't post much on the boards but I try to visit as often as I can. This was the first GenCon I was able to make it to. I met quite a few En Worlders while at the Con. I had a ton of fun playing in Piratecat's D&D game. But I think the best thing was putting names to faces and confirming that people here are indeed as cool in person as they are on this forum. I met people whose names I have seen for YEARS and finally got to talk to them, if only for a brief amount of time.

I had a blast!

--CT is still recovering.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 22, 2005)

I have only my fond memories of Gen Con 2003 to keep me all warm and fuzzy tonight. Hopefully I'll be able to make it next year.


----------



## BOZ (Aug 22, 2005)

and it was also way cool hanging out in Hellhound's room with Erik Mona, Piratecat, and the rest of you guys.


----------



## Talmun (Aug 22, 2005)

My 5th GenCon and defiantly one of the best.  I did True Dungeon and True Heroes for the first time this year; Made it to the last room in both dungeons (stupid puzzles  ) but our team made it through True Heroes unscathed!  (Did anyone else almost have a heart attack when the GM revealed the Hulk?  I was sure we were all done for.)  I played in several good games, but the ones that I remember being the most fun were a space-based 7th Sea game and a pulp RPG whose name I've forgotten (Zeppelin adventures?).  Roaring good times.

Edit: Oh, and I was pleased I finally got to thank Erik Mona for supporting Greyhawk in the pages of Dungeon and Dragon.  Thanks again, Erik!


----------



## Maldur (Aug 22, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> It was only after my first SF convention (Worldcon) that I fully understood the lyric
> 
> "There's not a word yet,
> For old friends who just met."




This is SO true!

I weep for I was not there this year, nor on Gencon


----------



## JediSoth (Aug 22, 2005)

It was good to meet you all. This was really the first con that I met any ENWorlders (other than just happening to sit in at a game with one of you). It certainly gave me food for thought when it comes to planning next year's events.

Highlights of my con:

Meeting all of you that I met (too many for me to remember, so sorry)   
Chatting with Monte and Sue Cook for 20+ minutes on Thursday   
Dying horribly in both parts of True Dungeon   
Getting pre-painted dwarven forge miniatures for $1/3 pack on Sunday   
Manning the ENWorld booth with FickleGM and Frukathk 
Unhighlight:

Hearing stories of people winning the AT-AT from WotC and then selling them for $200-$300 at the con when I actually wanted to win one so I could PLAY with it. 
 Each year, GenCon gets better and better. I thought it was great in 2003, 2004 and 2005 were even better than that.

JediSoth


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Aug 22, 2005)

I've been going to GenCon for about ten years now and I have to say that this is one of the best ones.  I guess it was a combination of meeting people (Michael Morris, Ranger Wickett, Truth Seeker, Psion, Teflon Billy, Pirate Cat) for the first time and getting back to see old friends (Boz, Buttercup, etc.) as well as a combination of good hotel location (Westin) and a good choice of games played (D20 Iron Kingdoms, Warhammer Fantasy).

The only downside is that this is now the longest distance away from NEXT GenCon.


----------



## Psion (Aug 22, 2005)

Keeper of Secrets said:
			
		

> I've been going to GenCon for about ten years now and I have to say that this is one of the best ones.  I guess it was a combination of meeting people (Michael Morris, Ranger Wickett, Truth Seeker, Psion, Teflon Billy, Pirate Cat)




Likewise.



> or the first time and getting back to see old friends (Boz, Buttercup, etc.) as well as a combination of good hotel location (Westin)




My feet envy yours right now.

Edit:
I forgot:

Buttercup's t-shirt. Considered getting one myself.  (Content is grandma unfriendly, but to sum it up, the shirt has a picture of a guy holding up a book with the caption "Not only are you wrong, the rules say you're a ."  )
I am now a design goal. Joe Browning told me that for a project that he is working on, he aims to make me say "wow."


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 22, 2005)

Sound like a fantastic GENCON!


----------



## Sidereal Knight (Aug 22, 2005)

My third GenCon, and definitly the best so far.

Some highlights:


A Call of Cthulhu game ("Crimson Regret") that started out in a southern Indiana cave I explored in college
The gaymer's mailing list dinner
Finally being able to put names with faces: Hellhound, Dextra, Teflon Billy, Fusangite, Buttercup, Rel, PirateCat, RangerWicket, Matchstick, Raevynn, Xath, Cthulhu's Librarian, Crothian, Psion, der_kluge... I know there were more, but it's starting to blur 
Playing in PirateCat's Adventure! game on Saturday:  mobsters, zepplins, pygmy monkey-men, and the Fountain of Youth!  (What more could you want... except a sequel?)
PirateCat & Rel kindly tolerating my unlovely fanboy moment (TM)
Hanging out in Canadiana.  I'll never be able to watch "Grease" again (thanks guys    )
My only regrets were missing the ENnies, and not being able to meet more ENWorlders.


----------



## GlassJaw (Aug 22, 2005)

Wow.  That about sums it up.  This was my first GenCon and it was even better than I anticpated.  Some of my show highlights:


The sense of community from all the EN Worlders I met was awesome.  Having that common thread (no pun intended) right off the bat made things a lot more fun.  Putting the screen names to the real names to the faces was great.  I'll admit that I got a little crazy signing up for events so I did miss out on some of the pickup games but I plan to remedy that next year!

*12 hours of straight gaming* - I played from 8:00-8:00 (Thieves' World, Conan, and then Arcana Evolved with Varianor) on Thurs and didn't even make it into the exhibit hall the first day!

*Gaming with Rob Schwalb from Green Ronin* -  I was lucky to be able to play in 2 games with Rob: Thieves' World and Freeport.  Rob is an amazing DM who has extensive knowledge of human anatomy and bodily fluids.  Both games were a blast and we had the pleasure of gracing him with his ever first con TPK in our Freeport game (I was the last one standing).  I was also able to have Lynn Abbey sign my copy of Thieves' World.

*The ENnies* - The ENnies were awesome.  Everyone involved did an amazing job and seeing so many people from the industry was very cool.

*True Dungeon* - Carl and I played the tower and even though I didn't make it to the last room, I managed to get the treasure out of the well under the grating.  I ended up with a necklace of fireballs that I promptly sold for 900gp, bringing my total to an even 1000gp.  I defintely want to do TD again next year with some fellow EN Worlders.

*Privateer Press/Warmachine* - I loved the Privateer booth and the new Warmachine products were unbelievable.  I was in complete fanboy mode at the booth.  I got to talk to Ali McVey (who paints all the models in the books) about painting (I need to start over!) and Matt Wilson signed the prints I bought (which were gorgeous).

Other random thoughts:

 - I got to check out the Shadowrun 4ed demo but I couldn't get my hands on a copy.  SR4 was probably one of the hottest items at the con.
 - I now understand why more than 2 people said they take the day off from work the day after a con.  Very sleepy today.


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 22, 2005)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> Rob is an amazing DM who has extensive knowledge of human anatomy and bodily fluids.




In spite of the fact that the above comment is making me giggle uncontrollably, I can only hope that my players will some day say it whilst refering to me.


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 22, 2005)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> The sense of community from all the EN Worlders I met was awesome. Having that common thread (no pun intended) right off the bat made things a lot more fun. Putting the screen names to the real names to the faces was great.




Isn't it grand?  It's the single best thing about going to GenCon.  We get to spend time with all of our ready-made friends.  Other people go to a con.  We go to a reunion.


----------



## Pielorinho (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm back, and I had an absolute blast!  Some highlights:
-Piratecat's game, in which we discovered that Butler ought to be a core class.  Buttle ftw!
-Working the booth and getting to meet all y'all wonderful people, and catch up with folks whom I've met at the couple of previous cons I've gone to.
-The Round Robin game.  It started off in a brothel and went downhill from there, but was tremendous fun.  Helpful hint:  if you're trying to steer the game back away from off-color jokes, do NOT name the MacGuffin the "crystal blood shaft."
-Rel's Sky Galleons game.  This game is officially freakin' sweet; afterwards I was so jazzed up that I got my first solid campaign idea in several years, and am well on my way to setting it up.

Again, meeting you folks was tremendous fun, and I hope to be able to make it next year!
Daniel


----------



## Psion (Aug 22, 2005)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> Isn't it grand?  It's the single best thing about going to GenCon.




Yes, indeed, it is.


----------



## Psion (Aug 22, 2005)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> - I now understand why more than 2 people said they take the day off from work the day after a con.  Very sleepy today.




Yep. I guess you and Crothian were right. I am going in after lunch today, tho.

As Haley put it in my recently aquired Origin of the Stick Prequel, "I'm so Exhausted. Or maybe I'm Fatigued, I can never keep straight which one is worse." 

BTW, it was nice chatting with you at the airport. Great way to spend the time waiting for your flight.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 22, 2005)

Anyone see Hal?  How is he doing?


----------



## Kanegrundar (Aug 22, 2005)

Sounds like I once again missed one helluva time!    Hopefully I'll get a chance to meet you all in the next year or two.  I really want to go to GenCon, dammit!!!

Kane


----------



## Xath (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm recently back from GenCon, and I had a blast!

I agree with the above posters who said that the sense of community was the best part about the entire con.  Last year, I didn't have time to meet that many ENWorlders, but decided that this year was all about the people.  Being able to apply faces and names to SNs makes me feel much closer to the community.  I only hope to be able to meet more people next year.  

True Dungeon was super fun both times, but moreso when we survived.  That hexagonal puzzle is still eluding me.  It has inspired me to volunteer for True Dungeon at GenCon SoCal, so hopefully I'll make it and see more ENWorlders there.

The Ennies were alot of fun.  I have quite a few pictures which I will post when I get the chance.  The Gelflings were super-adorable.

The costume competition was MUCH more involved than I anticipated, and I found that if I want a chance at winning in 5 years, I have to start my costume today.  Wow.  It was really cool to see all of the work people did, and once again, the Gelflings were super-adorable.

My biggest regret was not being able to play in any pick-up games, because I had signed up for registered games.  That was a big mistake, because my registered game was really crappy, and I hear nothing but good things about the pick-ups.  I've learned my lesson.

Also, I found that when going to GenCon, one should not forget his or her badge and event tickets.  A bit of trivia for you:  One badge and assorted tickets cost over $50 to overnight from Baltimore.  Whoops.  

I'm sure I'll have more to post later.  I had so much fun meeting everyone, and I hope to see you all next year.


----------



## Ghostwind (Aug 22, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Anyone see Hal?  How is he doing?




The last time I had heard, Hal has decided to leave the industry completely. He has undergone some personal challenges and issues and has decided to focus on that aspect rather than gaming. I suspect that (knowing Hal fairly well) we will see him again in the future once he has his life going in the direction he wants it to go and feels like he can spend time gaming once again.


----------



## Jack of Shadows (Aug 22, 2005)

Well,

I'm not as die hard as those who've posted their comments above as I thought I'd get a good night's rest before posting. But now that I have I just wanted to post some of my highlights:

The Canadiana Suite: I want to give a big thank you to Dextra and Hellhound for hosting this. Above anything this made my Con this year. Saturday night in particular, sitting with Hellhound, Ranger Wicket, Crothian, Psion and the others who I've unfortunately forgotten thier names. I had probably some of the best conversations about gaming and got to learn about some games I wouldn't have otherwise even heard of (must find Dogs in the Vineyard). Capping this off with a riotessly funny game called ...In Space! run by Greg Stolze was raspberry-glazed icing on the cake.

The ENnies: Wow. No doubt pictures of the Indiana Ballrom will be posted shortly but this place left me feeling like I was sitting in a gladiator ring for mexican gunfighters. Great location. The production was fantastic this year and a big round of applause goes to Dextra, Michael Morris, Piratecat and crew. It was simply amazing when you realize that when I first went to the ENnies three years ago, it was held on a stage in the hallway. I'm not sure what Pirtatecat does for a living but he could definately make a second career of public speaking.

Psion's Traveller D20 Game: A game run by Psion and played with the likes of Teflon Billy and Jester47. The most fun you can have with a starship full of leather and water.

The Dealer's Room: I'd been socking money away since February for the Con so I had came home with a lot of plunder. RPG-wise I picked up M&M 2 (third person in line on day one), Serenity (which is turning out to be a nice little system) and Confrontation 3 (OK, not an RPG but it's a HC so I've lumped it into the same category). I also picked up some great play aids including the full Squire set (came with a free t-shirt so how could I resist), a box of Tact-Tiles (amazing product, really looking forward to using them), and a dice tray from Koplow (now my players will be able to keep their rolls on the table). Beyond that I also picked up some obligatory baubles like an electronic D6 and a set of Rattler Eggs (this was the must-have toy of the Con thanks to the guys at Crystal Caste playing with them continuously). I also picked up an Axis and Allies starter, Hecatomb starter, a Star Wars Universe pack (just for a lark as I don't play the game) and a box of starters, boosters and expansion boosters for Wars (never played but have been interested for a while and they were CHEAP!). That's pretty much all I can remember and I know I missed a bunch of stuff have to go back and sort through it all.

All in all my best Gencon yet and I defiantely have to hang out with more ENWorlders next year. You guys ROCK!!!

Jack


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 22, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> The last time I had heard, Hal has decided to leave the industry completely. He has undergone some personal challenges and issues and has decided to focus on that aspect rather than gaming. I suspect that (knowing Hal fairly well) we will see him again in the future once he has his life going in the direction he wants it to go and feels like he can spend time gaming once again.



Thank you.


----------



## Ghostwind (Aug 22, 2005)

Gen Con was a blast for me, but for many reasons other than gaming. I really enjoyed seeing familiar faces and friends (Crothian, Cthulu's Librarian, Psion, Joe Kushner, Buttercup, Der Kluge, Hellhound, Dextra, Mark) and meeting new EN Worlders (Queen D, Rel, Justin Jacobsen, and a host of others whose names I have already forgotten because there were so many). Regretably, I had to drop out of both of my planned pick-up games (they were the only two I was going to get to play in) because of business meetings. But those business meetings were all very informative and productive and may have just filled my plate with work up to Gen Con '07 and maybe even beyond with opportunities to be a part of two different dream projects. For the first time, I got to meet two of my staff reviewers for my website, John Grigsby and Ian Hewitt (both were experiencing their first Gen Con).

There were so many new releases there that caught my eye, but I could not help buying the two _Order of the Stick _ books. _Serenity _ sold out on Thursday and again when the softcover print-on-demand versions showed up. I managed to snag copies of the two new _Dragonlance_ books from Sovereign. The folks at Black Industries were quite enjoyable to spend the ENnies with and I was genuinely pleased at their success there (the _Warhammer Fantasy RPG _ books are really quite good).

However, Gen Con was disappointing in that a malfunction at the printers prevented _Wildwood_ from showing up. Top that off with a very sore wrist and I was popping Ibuprofen like it was candy (gotta love headaches brought on by stress). It was also disappointing that I didn't get the time I wish I had to spend with those friends in the industry (publishers and gamers alike) whom I only see once or twice a year. Between work and meetings, the Con flew by and I just didn't get a lot of free time. Next year, I hope to be able to have more free time and make a point of spending it with friends.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 22, 2005)

Jack of Shadows said:
			
		

> Well,
> 
> I'm not sure what Pirtatecat does for a living but he could definately make a second career of public speaking.
> 
> Jack




Well, his field is "human resource scheduling" specificly third shift (graveyard shift) issues.

One of the major roles is running _classes & seminars_ to teach exec's how to have 24/7 operatons run smoothly.

Yeah, he's got skillz.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 22, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> The costume competition was MUCH more involved than I anticipated, and I found that if I want a chance at winning in 5 years, I have to start my costume today.  Wow.  It was really cool to see all of the work people did, and once again, the Gelflings were super-adorable.




Are you going to do it next year?


----------



## Pielorinho (Aug 22, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> My biggest regret was not being able to play in any pick-up games, because I had signed up for registered games. That was a big mistake, because my registered game was really crappy, and I hear nothing but good things about the pick-ups. I've learned my lesson.



Yep. My one registered game was, I thought, going to be an introduction to Eberron. Nothing in the registration material told me I needed to show up with a character. But I get there, and they ask me where my character is, and on telling them I don't have one, they make me pay an extra buck to get one. It's a kobold wizard.  Yay!

So we start the game: we're looking to rescue a sister of a noble, or something. The GM reads the boxed text, and when we start trying to ask questions of the noble, says, "No questions! She shoos you out of the room." We insist that at least we need to know what she looks like, and he rolls his eyes and says, "Fine, she gives you a description. There's nothing in the adventure about what she looks like."  We are allowed no further questions to aid us in our investigation.

We are allowed to make no further decisions until we reach the scene of the first fight.  Once there, the DM reads the boxed text for the first fight (against thugs in the slums). He manages to kill off one of the PCs during this fight, and then refuses to let the player bring another PC into the game.  Other PCs are unable to gather any equipment off the body of the fallen PC.  It doesn't disappear; they're just not allowed to do it.

A few NPCs are watching us fight for their entertainment, and leer at the death of the PC, so we decide to try to intimidate them, maybe get some money or information from their sorry butts. Apparently they didn't have stats, so we were completely unable either to intimidate them or stop them from walking off--it was like they had the non-combatant tag on, so we couldn't even roll initiative.

At this point, I'd had more than enough.  The guy whose PC was dead was sitting dejectedly at the table, so I asked him if he wanted to play my kobold wizard. He said yes, and I said See ya, Suckers! Within ten minutes, I was sitting at the Round Robin table, having a fantastic time without any boxed text at all.

I don't know what the etiquette is of leaving a lousy game. In this case, I think I did all right: my departure didn't hurt the group, since my PC stayed on, and it helped this guy. But if you find yourself in an atrocious game, what do y'all think the etiquette is? On the one hand, leaving the table can really hurt the group; on the other hand, are you obligated to spend 4 hours of valuable con time in a game you hate?

Daniel


----------



## Kanegrundar (Aug 22, 2005)

I think you handled it just fine.  I wouldn't have wasted time on a crappy game.  The way you bowed out was just fine.  That guy got to continue playing and it didn't take your character out of the game.  

Kane


----------



## Pielorinho (Aug 22, 2005)

Yeah, in this case it worked out well.  But what if it hadn't--for example, if the DM had refused to let me hand my character over to the guy  (For a minute it looked like he was going to refuse)?  There's a good chance I would have left anyway, but I'm not sure what Emily Post would have advised:  would staying in the game for the remaining three hours, and missing another really fun game, have been my obligation?

Daniel


----------



## Kanegrundar (Aug 22, 2005)

I would say no.  You're at the con to have fun.  If you're not having fun, then what's the point?  I would have fiegned a stomach ache and bowed out.  No hurt feelings, and it gets you out of a game that you really didn't want to be a part of.

Kane


----------



## CarlZog (Aug 22, 2005)

This was my second GenCon, but it was a totally different experience from the first one a couple years ago. 

EnWorld was the difference. The people, the booth, the Ennies, the pickup games, the Canadiana Suite...It was like another whole con happening on some parallel plane. 

It was great to meet everybody in person. I spent quite a bit of time with the Universe and QueenD, who are just astoundingly cool people.

The superhero cape for behind-the-scenes work belongs to Dextra, for more reasons than I can count. Hearing her on Sunday, already talking about next year's Ennies, was pretty inspiring. This hobby and the industry that supports it are very lucky to have her around.

I packed my schedule with gaming, but managed to play in nothing but amazingly fun games. Next year, I'll need to juggle even harder to fit in more  pickups. I was bummed I didn't sign up in time for Crothian's Paranoia game, especially after talking it up so much the night before when there was still space!

Rel's Sky Galleons was a blast. His aerial rules were some of the best use of ship minis I've ever played in an rpg. And the plot-twisting epilogue was pretty sweet!

Other really notable games included, but are not limited to:

Pulp Cthulhu. This 1930's adventure was incredibly well run, with amazing props and a co-GM who handled sidebars.

Frat Boys vs. the Martians. The title pretty much says it all. We used the "Quick Ass Game System" QAGS, which is my new favorite system for silly stuff. Laughing til we literally fell out of our chairs was the perfect last game!

All around this was a great con. Thanks everybody.

Carl


----------



## Psion (Aug 22, 2005)

CarlZog said:
			
		

> This was my second GenCon, but it was a totally different experience from the first one a couple years ago.
> 
> EnWorld was the difference. The people, the booth, the Ennies, the pickup games, the Canadiana Suite...It was like another whole con happening on some parallel plane.




Ayup. It's like GenCon is an excuse to have an ENWorld get together. With a "cash bar" of gaming goodies that is the exhibit hall.


----------



## Henry (Aug 22, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> ...I'm not sure what Emily Post would have advised:  would staying in the game for the remaining three hours, and missing another really fun game, have been my obligation?




I'm unsure about Dear Emily, but the Henry Link school of etiquette would have deemed a Vulcan eyebrow raise (and leaving the table quietly) as appropriate.


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey! Very tired today, but happy to have met a few ENWorlders around (Justin, Ashanderai, Psion, Glassjaw - hi Chris!) while I was busy with the Arcana Evolved tournament. Next year I hope to find the Canadiana suite and meet more folks. Awesome con.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 22, 2005)

Next year, I'm thinking of organizing some night get togethers that are not run by Denise and Hound.  They do agreat job, but it is a lot of work and they deserve to have some nights free to do what they want to do.


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 22, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Yeah, in this case it worked out well. But what if it hadn't--for example, if the DM had refused to let me hand my character over to the guy (For a minute it looked like he was going to refuse)? There's a good chance I would have left anyway, but I'm not sure what Emily Post would have advised: would staying in the game for the remaining three hours, and missing another really fun game, have been my obligation?




Let me preface my comments by saying that you are clearly a much nicer person than I am, so perhaps you should keep that in mind while reading my recommendation. 

If you paid for the game, then you are the customer. If it stinks, you should leave. You have no obligation to stay and waste 4 hours on inferior service, which is what a crappy game amounts to. Had I been in your shoes, I would have done the same thing, but I probably would have attempted to find someone to complain to. That DM was providing a lousy experience for a whole table of gamers. Odds are that they don't have the same options you do for getting into fun games (since I'm assuming they weren't EN World members). This experience might have been bad enough that they won't come back to GenCon. I feel certain Peter Adkison wants attendees to have a positive experience--he's a nice guy as well as an astute businessman. 

Conclusion? You would be doing a favor to your tablemates to report an idiot DM like that guy.


----------



## the Lorax (Aug 22, 2005)

Wow, sounds like everyone had as great time there as I did.  As Gen Con #22 for me, this one was pretty darn good.  Nothing, however beats the first time, and as it is much larger now than it was in '82 I can only imagine how amazing it is to go for the first time now.  

I spent almost all my time in a game.  Dinners? Talking to people late at night?  Didn't happen.  It was "Game ON!" from 8am til 1-2am then crash to get up at 6:30 and start getting ready for the new day of gaming.  I wish I had taken the time to meet up with other ENWorld people, as it seems that you all had a great time.  I know that I have friends that I only see at Gen Con or Origins, and I look forward to seeing them every year.

I do love Gen Con, and always feel excited and nervous on Wednesday, and am always sad on Sunday.

The swag and deals were good this year, better than it has been in a while.

Indianapolis seems to be getting used to us and is starting to show the welcome that Milwaukee did - this is good.

I was amused on Saturday night when the Gaming Geeks were intermingled with the Football Geeks, each wearing their own special identifiying shirts.


Now its time to unpack and clean up the mess left behind at home - with any luck everything will be back to normal in time to go to DragonCon!


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 22, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Next year, I'm thinking of organizing some night get togethers that are not run by Denise and Hound. They do agreat job, but it is a lot of work and they deserve to have some nights free to do what they want to do.




You're right.  They also have children with them, and being the excellent parents they are, I'm sure they would relish a bit of private time for the family.  Let's put our heads together and see what we can do.


----------



## Eridanis (Aug 22, 2005)

Reading your stories makes me envious and warm & fuzzy at the same time. This was the first GenCon in six years I missed (moving into our new house this weekend had to take priority), but Mrs. Eridanis and our two young-uns will be there next year without fail.

And thanks for my new sig, Buttercup!


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 22, 2005)

I zoomed away from the EN World booth yesterday at 4pm, and got in to Boston this morning at 10:30 am! My plane had a mechanical issue and got to Cleveland only five minutes before my connecting flight left. Unfortunately, they managed to load my checked luggage onto the connection, but wouldn't let me on myself. I spent the night in an aiport-paid-for hotel, at least, and picked up my luggage in Boston when I got in this morning.  

This was a fantastic con for me. As others have said, it was all about new friends and the EN World family. I ran three games for EN Worlders, played in three or four fantastic games by EN Worlders, got an actual copy of Dark Dungeons from der_kluge, went out to meals with fun people, and spoke to friends that I don't see anywhere else. It was pure glee.

I'm also pleased to say that thanks to background organization by folks like Dextra, Michael Morris and our videographer Rel, I was _really_ pleased by how the ENnies went. I was nervous going into it, but I'm proud of how we did.  If anyone has suggestions on how I/we could have improved things, I'd love to hear them.

Okay, more details later - but off to unpack!

_A quote from one of my Eversink games, said by Teflon Billy: "A rusty crowbar? Finally, some treasure!"_


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 22, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> an actual copy of Dark Dungeons from der_kluge




I'm ashamed that I forgot to mention this until I saw your post.  Chalk it up to exhaustion, I guess.

Der Kluge, who is a really nice guy, was handing out copies of Dark Dungeons!  Yes folks, Blackleaf in all her dead glory is now mine.  And Piratecat's.  And Xath's.  And many others'.  Curtis came with a whole stack of these and generously handed them out for our entertainment.  He even gave me copies for my gaming group!

Thanks, Curtis!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 22, 2005)

Ya, I got one of those too.  Curtis is great and his round robin game after the ENnies was a lot of fun, though next year Curtis let's try to get an earlier game of it!!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 22, 2005)

I would like to take this opportunity to remind everyone:

It's my fault Black Leaf died.


----------



## Ashanderai (Aug 22, 2005)

Varianor Abroad said:
			
		

> Hey! Very tired today, but happy to have met a few ENWorlders around (Justin, Ashanderai, Psion, Glassjaw - hi Chris!) while I was busy with the Arcana Evolved tournament. Next year I hope to find the Canadiana suite and meet more folks. Awesome con.



Same here.  It was great to meet and greet some folks from both Monte's boards and here at ENWorld.  I have a bad memory for names and considering that most everyone here has essentially two names please forgive me if I don't list you, but some of the nice folks I met were Varianor, wizofice, Valmiras, Etrius Dread, Psion, Rhyxivar, Chef Orc, Cthulhu's Librarian, Slappin Joe, Jedi Soth, Justin Jacobs, RBB, Slappin Joe, Teflon Billy, Universe, Queen D, Monte and Sue Cook, Mike Mearls, Chris Davis, and many others whose names I can't recall at the moment.

For those in the know about this, I will never forget the "Just throw the damn chicken!" moment we had... priceless it was.  There was lots of interest in how Jade Oath was coming from a lot of people and that was a really cool thing for me to experience.  Thanks to everyone organized things for the rest of us.  We had a great time.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 22, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> A quote from one of my Eversink games, said by Teflon Billy: "A rusty crowbar? Finally, some treasure!"



  What a great line!


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 22, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I would like to take this opportunity to remind everyone:
> 
> It's my fault Black Leaf died.




We all had a hand in the untimely demise of Blackleaf. All of us!


----------



## drothgery (Aug 22, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> It's my fault Black Leaf died.




Well, what did she have for loot?


----------



## fett527 (Aug 22, 2005)

_*sigh*_

Have to wait until next year.  But baby we'll make it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Henry (Aug 22, 2005)

Wow, that many people never had a copy? Where I live, I've probably thrown away more copies than Curtis gave out. 

I'm just glad everyone had a good time. Only one thing? Anyone heard from Cthulhu's Librarian or Rel yet? Here's hoping they made it back in one piece. (Well, two pieces, actually, because I wouldn't want to see some horribly misfigured radioactive-amalgam-mutant-creature.)


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 22, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Well, what did she have for loot?




Nothing but.... comic tracts. It was creepy, really.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 22, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> I'm just glad everyone had a good time. Only one thing? Anyone heard from Cthulhu's Librarian or Rel yet? Here's hoping they made it back in one piece. (Well, two pieces, actually, because I wouldn't want to see some horribly misfigured radioactive-amalgam-mutant-creature.)




Their plan was to drive like 3-4 hours sunday and the rest today.  CL should be home by now, but Rel had even more driving and thought it would be tonight before he got back.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 22, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Anyone heard from Cthulhu's Librarian or Rel yet? Here's hoping they made it back in one piece. (Well, two pieces, actually, because I wouldn't want to see some horribly misfigured radioactive-amalgam-mutant-creature.)



It doesn't have to be quite so sinister.  Right here Cthulhu's Librarian and Rel talked about holding each other's buttocks in the hotel room.  If that went better than expected, they might be in one piece still, IYKWIMAITYD.


----------



## CarlZog (Aug 22, 2005)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> Der Kluge, who is a really nice guy, was handing out copies of Dark Dungeons!  Yes folks, Blackleaf in all her dead glory is now mine.  And Piratecat's.  And Xath's.  And many others'.  Curtis came with a whole stack of these and generously handed them out for our entertainment.  He even gave me copies for my gaming group!
> 
> Thanks, Curtis!




I REALLY wanted to get Dave Arneson to sign my copy, but I never caught up with him....


----------



## BOZ (Aug 22, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> It doesn't have to be quite so sinister.  Right here Cthulhu's Librarian and Rel talked about holding each other's buttocks in the hotel room.  If that went better than expected, they might be in one piece still, IYKWIMAITYD.




well, that certainly explains why i didn't see a whole lot of either of them.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 22, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> well, that certainly explains why i didn't see a whole lot of either of them.




and the looks they gave each other we did.....


----------



## jcfiala (Aug 22, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> We are allowed to make no further decisions until we reach the scene of the first fight.




How farking odd.  Was this a Mark of Eberron game?

I swear, it's stuff like this that leads to 20-page threads on how sucky the RPGA is.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 22, 2005)

jcfiala said:
			
		

> I swear, it's stuff like this that leads to 20-page threads on how sucky the RPGA is.




You know, I can understand saying something to the effect of, "It's going to be tight fitting this adventure into the four hours we are allotted, so let's try to move things along," but if that was described accurately (and I have no reason to believe it wasn't), it sounds like the DM was a total goob.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 22, 2005)

jcfiala said:
			
		

> I swear, it's stuff like this that leads to 20-page threads on how sucky the RPGA is.




Heh - my old "extended family" at cons was the RPGA Classic players. My love of EN Worlders (not literally, except _maybe_ in the case of the unmistakeable Teflon Billy) and their friends has won out game, set and match.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 22, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> - The realization that if you switch the first letters in Ranger Wickett's name you get Wanger Rickett.  I'm still laughing.




Someone needs to explain the circumstances around this. While it was demonstrated several times at this con that just because it was funny at the time doesn't mean you can make it sound funny later (case in point, the White Wolf ENnie powerpoint snafu), I am curious whether this is just something silly, or if you think I'm a wanker.

Man, I'm glad I don't have work today. I need a chance to bask in the memories. Heck, I think I could write a movie just about this Gen Con. Starring Tom Hanks as RangerWickett.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 22, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Someone needs to explain the circumstances around this. While it was demonstrated several times at this con that just because it was funny at the time doesn't mean you can make it sound funny later (case in point, the White Wolf ENnie powerpoint snafu), I am curious whether this is just something silly, or if you think I'm a wanker.
> 
> Man, I'm glad I don't have work today. I need a chance to bask in the memories. Heck, I think I could write a movie just about this Gen Con. Starring Tom Hanks as RangerWickett.



 I believe that what happened was:

Truth Seeker messed up your name and said Wranger-Rickett.  The Universe then said, "Actually, if we swapped the letters, he would be Wanger Rickett."  His statement was followed by many laughs.

So far as I know - there isn't anyone that thinks you are actually a wanker.  I certainly don't, that's for sure!!  You're a very fun, entertaining, un-wankery sort of guy that is just cool to hang around.    I just think that Wanger Rickett sounds funny.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 22, 2005)

Of course not.  Wanger and wanker are completely different words altogether.


----------



## Pielorinho (Aug 22, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> You know, I can understand saying something to the effect of, "It's going to be tight fitting this adventure into the four hours we are allotted, so let's try to move things along," but if that was described accurately (and I have no reason to believe it wasn't), it sounds like the DM was a total goob.



Yeah, he was pretty goobery.  However, I don't think that reflects on the entire RPGA at all.  Heck, last Gencon I ran three sessions of an RPGA game myself, so I HOPE it doesn't reflect on all of them.

Of course, when I ran it I summarized the flavor text, and just chose a monster to be the default Random Encounter monster, and made spot rulings to keep things balanced between different characters, and I know that at least two of the players I had were extremely unhappy with my lack of reverence for running the adventure exactly as written (note that I didn't do any major changes).  So it may just come down to personal style; and in this case, his personal style, i.e., running the game like a total goob, was different from my preferred playstyle.

At any rate, that was my only bad experience there; all my other games were fantastic.

Daniel


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 22, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Of course not.  Wanger and wanker are completely different words altogether.



 Two different words, but very similar meanings.


----------



## GlassJaw (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm still remembering all the cool stuff at GenCon.  I would be remiss not to mention Varianor's (Bill) Book of Dragons Arcana Evolved game:

This was one of the best games I played at the con (and I played a lot).  We had a great group although we didn't only split up, we split into 3 groups!  We made Varianor run three separate battles in the vaults below the library.  Some highlights of the game: bandoleers full of alchemist fire (brilliant!), the utter destruction of demonic book, and a battle against flying dragonic creatures in the spires of the library tower.



> Glassjaw shares the Queen's and my love for Iron Kingdoms. It was a source of endless entertainment.




And I hope you guys get your Warmachine armies ready for next year.  I'll be bringing mine for sure!    



			
				Buttercup said:
			
		

> It's the single best thing about going to GenCon. We get to spend time with all of our ready-made friends. Other people go to a con. We go to a reunion.




I couldn't agree more.  It's also the main reason why I'll be going next year as well! (and the year after, etc)


----------



## Rel (Aug 22, 2005)

*Wow.  Just...WOW.*

I made it home about an hour and a half ago.  We drove through the night and I'm happy to report that myself, Cthulhu's Librarian and Ethernaut all made it home safely.

I'm amid the chaotic return to my family right now and don't have a lot of time to post but I just have to say that GenCon was an absolute awesome time from start to finish.  Really just wall to wall fun of a magnitude that I've not experienced in a long time.  It's just like the total thrill I get from the NC Game days only continuiously for 5 days.

I'll post more later but just a few quick highlights:

The ENWorlders are THE reason why I went to GenCon and I was not disappointed.  As I mentioned yesterday, you couldn't swing a dead cat (which is frowned upon by the security staff incidentally) without hitting a half dozen cool ENWorlders there.  Awesome, fun, cool people are thick on the ground near the ENnies booth and I had fun talking and gaming with each and every one of you.

To cite three specific examples with the promise of many more later...

Dextra and Hound are amazing at keeping things organized with some excellent help from Buttercup.

Piratecat is just a cool as you think he would be and yet he's so warm and friendly that you stop feeling nervous about meeting him within just a few minutes and feels like he's been your friend forever.

And then there's Teflon Billy.  Teflon Billy is just exactly as cool as you think he would be in person.  He's just the essence of smooth but deep down a tremendously nice guy.  He's a total badass with a heart of gold.  Kind of like a Canadian Johnny Cash without all the constant singing. 

Truly it was an honor meeting and gaming with all of you and I'll promise to post more very soon.  Right now, Samantha wants to play with her new sword...


----------



## Psion (Aug 22, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> And then there's Teflon Billy.  Teflon Billy is just exactly as cool as you think he would be in person.




Has anyone related fusangite's take on why he (fusangite) got involved in ENWorld? I'm wondering if I should. I thought it was funny...



> He's just the essence of smooth but deep down a tremendously nice guy.  He's a total badass with a heart of gold.  Kind of like a Canadian Johnny Cash without all the constant singing.




 

BTW, Rel, I really feel like I missed out on your games (espeically given the tales I have heard of them). But by the time it became clear my game wasn't going to pan out, yours were full.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 22, 2005)

For those who missed it, TB declared this the Year of Rel.  Of all the EN Worlders that were new to the Con this year, Rel really stole the show.


----------



## Staffan (Aug 22, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> TELEGRAM
> Gen Gen good.
> me tired.
> must sleep.



Worst. Haiku. Ever.

Yeah yeah, I'm just jealous of you guys who got to the con.


----------



## jester47 (Aug 22, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> The ENWorlders are THE reason why I went to GenCon and I was not disappointed.




No ENWorld, No GenCon.
Know ENWorld, Know GenCon.


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 22, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Kind of like a Canadian Johnny Cash without all the constant singing.




LMAO!


----------



## Pielorinho (Aug 22, 2005)

I said Hi to Teflon Billy this year, but missed a chance to hang out with him.  More's the pity--perhaps next year!

Daniel


----------



## jester47 (Aug 22, 2005)

I woke up this morning and it all felt like some kind of dream.  

Once a year it seems when the stars are right, Cthulhu's Librarian waves his hand and says a sacred chant, and for a brief time, like the continent of R'lyeh rising out of the waters, ENworld solidifies into a real community for five days.  Then sinking back into the depths of the internet with the sun on Sunday evening...

Still, its humbling to my ego that no one has mentioned me!  

My highlight was getting third in the Goodman Games Dungeon Crawl Classics tournament.  I really didn't expect to get as far as I did.  My team was made from random people that wanted to play.  It blew my schedule out of the water.  But it was all worth it to get my party eaten by a sphere of anihilation and a cool third place trophy.  

Getting Wilderlands of High Fantasy... too bad I have to try and sell it.  Best campaign setting ever!  Its on the list for the reclaimation project if all the core books don't sell! (the big guy said all of it needs to be offered for sale so maybe it will be somthing he lets me keep...)

There were a lot of ENWorld Games that I missed out on, and hope that I see some of you next year and actually get to play in the games!

I really enjoyed hanging with Kennon and Liz, Joe and Suzie, Gertie and Mik, Phil(I know his name is not Phil, its a place holder cause I am completely drawing a blank, someone correct me!), Jason and Denise, Buttercup, Teflon Billy, Crothian, Cthulhu's Librarian, Pirate Cat, Truth Seeker (the guy with the biggest heart on ENWorld), Tim, Carl Zog, Fusangite, Psion, Rel, Ranger Wicket, Frukathka, CMG Mark, Glass Jaw, Steve, and the host of others I have failed to mention.

Expensive steak at St. Elmo's with Kennon, Liz, Carl Zog, Brett, and the two other guys I can't remember the names of (SORRY!) Glass Jaw and Steve was great too!  

Holding back the tears durring Truth Seeker's toast. 

Embarrasment when I tried to recover my room's chair from little Canadia!

Standing in line because I forgot my prereg badge. 

Hangin for a week with my JrHigh/HS friend Brett.  Even if he does bring up all the stupid things you did/said back then!  Love to you bro! 

Spending too much time waiting in line for the Wizards freebees on Saturday when sunday is the day to do that! 

Returning home to find that my Gas was going to get turned off and my project at work had caught fire (figuratively) and somehow tripping the breaker for my master bedroom.  (no light).

For future room parties we should have them set up by nation so we can use flags for easy spot checks.  Should I attend next year, I will do Little Ballard as my theme with Norwegian and Sweedish Flags hanging out the door.


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 22, 2005)

jester47 said:
			
		

> Still, its humbling to my ego that no one has mentioned me!




I wasn't actually done reminiscing.  I would have mentioned you sooner or later.  I enjoyed chatting with you, even though you did snub me repeatedly in the line for drinks Wednesday. 

Seriously, it was nice to see you again.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 22, 2005)

jester47 said:
			
		

> Expensive steak at St. Elmo's with Ken, Liz, Carl Zog, Brett, and the two other guys I can't remember the names of (SORRY!) was great too!




  Chris (a.k.a. Glass Jaw) and Steve were the other two.  Damn, that was a fine dinner!

Additionally - it's Kennon, not just Ken.  

I had an absolute blast every time I got the chance to hang out with you.  From St. Elmos to the ENnies, to the RAM afterwards.


----------



## jester47 (Aug 22, 2005)

Well... see..., I was under the misconception that I was the life of the party! 
When all this time it was Rel!  Who knew!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 22, 2005)

jester47 said:
			
		

> Still, its humbling to my ego that no one has mentioned me!




I had intended to write about you in my first post on this thread but couldn't remember your EN World handle (don't know if I ever actually knew it).  *laughs*  You're the only person that I think I really knew by first name instead of handle.


----------



## jester47 (Aug 22, 2005)

Oh wait I get it- my winning charm excellent wit are just assumed to be a given!  Well, my fragile ego now feels better. 

In truth you don't really get much respect when you are a dismembered floating talking head.     

   

I have corrected Ken to Kennon!


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 22, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Someone needs to explain the circumstances around this. While it was demonstrated several times at this con that just because it was funny at the time doesn't mean you can make it sound funny later (case in point, the White Wolf ENnie powerpoint snafu), I am curious whether this is just something silly, or if you think I'm a wanker.
> 
> Man, I'm glad I don't have work today. I need a chance to bask in the memories. Heck, I think I could write a movie just about this Gen Con. Starring Tom Hanks as RangerWickett.



 It's just funny when you say "wang." Or read it. Or type it. As a matter of fact, I was quite pleased to meet you.


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 22, 2005)

Fun!  The ENnies were EN-Tastic! 

It was great getting the chance to talk and carouse with so many of you.  Shout outs and/or special thanks to peter the ad and en-ders devilish, capitol-A, f-gm, the creecher from the slack lagoon, x&nik, c-zog, queenie and the U, bc, tseeker, d(i)er-k, cisca, g-jaw, the 35K Kid, w&s, pc, boz, rel, armac, m-squared, psi, t-bill, joe and suzi, hound, dex, and the g-lings, all of my players in my seven consecutive game events, and, of course, my hero, wanger-r.  Sorry if I missed anyone, it was a sizable crowd.  All hail CANANADA and Gencon!


_Next time, fewer to no prisoners..._


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 22, 2005)

jester47 said:
			
		

> Oh wait I get it- my winning charm excellent wit are just assumed to be a given!  Well, my fragile ego now feels better.
> 
> In truth you don't really get much respect when you are a dismembered floating talking head.
> 
> ...



 Good deal. As with everyone else, it was a pleasure to meet you! Huzzah!


----------



## Psion (Aug 22, 2005)

jester47 said:
			
		

> Still, its humbling to my ego that no one has mentioned me!




Dude, you rock. No humbling needed; you are one of the most personable folks to chat with and I easily remember you from last year. I am sort of sad you are leaving the hobby.


----------



## Rel (Aug 22, 2005)

Ok, I'm stealing another very quick moment to post before I put my daughter to bed and then go make a brief stop with my gaming group to pass out some swag before I come home to my "Perfect Gamer Wife" and see if she needs her pumpkin toted.*

I did just want to say that I am _extremely_ humbled and honored that TB called this "The Year of Rel" and I'll take that as a compliment.  But I'm fairly certain that I'm a lot more jazzed about meeting the rest of you fine folks than you were about meeting little old me.   


*Being the incredibly nice guy that he is, Piratecat called me today just to say that he enjoyed meeting me at GenCon and to tell me that his plane had been delayed.  He said, "I got stuck in Cleveland all night."  To which I replied, "Kevin, that just replaced 'toting the pumpkin' as my new favorite term for doing the naughty."  And I must say that when he said it, I thought about Queen D's "Cleveland" story.


----------



## RodneyThompson (Aug 23, 2005)

It was good seeing everyone again, if only briefly. Every time I walked by the ENnies booth to get my badge it was packed with people, so I kept saying "I'll get it next time I walk by" and never did.  Sorry about that. Still, it was good to see everyone. 

I'll post more later, but I just got home and am dead dog tired. Good con, everyone.


----------



## Michael Morris (Aug 23, 2005)

Ok, I'm about done recovering. I'm happy to get to see everyone again. Didn't get any gaming done again but did attend some seminars and meet a lot of folks which is what I really set out to do this time around.


----------



## Matchstick (Aug 23, 2005)

Crossposted, looks like this is the thread this belongs in:

I'm back at home after an excellent weekend at Gen Con. Luckily the Northwest strike didn't effect my flight home at all.

The big winner product-wise for me was Iron Heroes. An exceptional system. Five out of five stars.

I got to meet quite a few ENWorlders, and was lucky enough to play in two Piratecat games, both of which were fantastic. For my first Gen Con in probably 20+ years, it was a weekend to remember. Right now there's no doubt in my mind that this is going to become an annual trip for me.

I'd like to throw a huge thanks out to everyone I met for being so nice to a lurker like me, and especially to all those I gamed with, including Spider (get 'em Ray!), Pielerenho (I know that's spelled wrong, but thanks for the cookies!), Rel (would Eric's grandma approve of Mace's vocabulary?), Raevynn (martini sir?), romp ("they didn't file the firing pin on my machine gun") and Sidereal Knight (whose French accent was far better than I could have done). Anyone I gamed with that's not on that list, please realize that's not a reflection of my opinion of you (which couldn't be higher) it's simply evidence that my memory for names, even online names, isn't good at all. Major thanks to Piratecat who played a major part in making my gaming weekend so great. It has been years since I've played even a single session of an RPG, you ENWorlders were low pressure and fun and I felt more comfortable gaming after that long layoff than I ever thought would be possible.

I will see you next year!


----------



## FickleGM (Aug 23, 2005)

Moridin said:
			
		

> It was good seeing everyone again, if only briefly. Every time I walked by the ENnies booth to get my badge it was packed with people, so I kept saying "I'll get it next time I walk by" and never did.  Sorry about that. Still, it was good to see everyone.
> 
> I'll post more later, but I just got home and am dead dog tired. Good con, everyone.




If you had a hard time getting to the booth during my shift, I apologize (Friday 4-6).  We had about five-ten minutes where a group of EN Worlders were gathered (I believe they were heading off to a game) in front of the booth.

Next time, please feel free to walk right up (we're all friends here).  Whoever was manning the booth would have helped (either by clearing some room or stepping out to greet you).


----------



## Jack of Shadows (Aug 23, 2005)

jester47 said:
			
		

> Still, its humbling to my ego that no one has mentioned me!




You missed my note about Psion's T20 game then as you were indeed mentioned. 

Jack


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 23, 2005)

jester47 said:
			
		

> For future room parties we should have them set up by nation so we can use flags for easy spot checks.  Should I attend next year, I will do Little Ballard as my theme with Norwegian and Sweedish Flags hanging out the door.




The flag thing worked well in Embassy Suites.  Made it really easy to see when the Canadia Suite was open (and where it was)!


----------



## GlassJaw (Aug 23, 2005)

jester47 said:
			
		

> Still, its humbling to my ego that no one has mentioned me!




I totally remembered you man!  I had a great time at St. Elmo's (even though my steak was still mooing when it came out).  I didn't make a long list of people I met for fear of leaving someone out.  I took the easy way out and put all my gratitude to my fellow EN Worlders into one big lump.

So here's to all the EN Worlders I met - a big LUMP of gratitude!


----------



## jester47 (Aug 23, 2005)

CRAP!  I completely forgot!

This year I was going to walk up to someone at the end of the Con that I thought ran a good game and say 

"YOU!        ...Can be my GM anytime!"

And hope they were cool enough to get the reference!

Aaron.


----------



## reveal (Aug 23, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> It's just funny when you say "wang." Or read it. Or type it. As a matter of fact, I was quite pleased to meet you.




Heh. wang.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 23, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> It doesn't have to be quite so sinister.  Right here Cthulhu's Librarian and Rel talked about holding each other's buttocks in the hotel room.  If that went better than expected, they might be in one piece still, IYKWIMAITYD.




ROFLMAO

They should adopt the motto: "What goes on at Gencon, should STAY at Gencon"....


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 23, 2005)

I had a blast at gencon this year despite no free internet and a bad shadowrun game.  I had been questioning my own dm'n the last month after dealing with a problem player and went into the Iron Dungeon DM competition doubting my abilities.  But competing and making a comple party of strangers happy sealed the deal and restored my confidence.  

I"m definately going to run a game next year and go for the title again.  

I didn't get a chance to meet too many enworlders because i was oblivious and i ost my enworld badge halfway throuhg hte con running around in that darn true dungeon.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 23, 2005)

This is the first year I didn't loose my EN World badge.....


----------



## FickleGM (Aug 23, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> ROFLMAO
> 
> They should adopt the motto: "What goes on at Gencon, should STAY at Gencon"....




Actually, I heard - "What happens at GenCon, stays at GenCon" multiple times (and I used the line once, as well).  So, apparently you are not alone in your line of thought.


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 23, 2005)

Ah, GenCon Indy 05.  I have to say that many of the Enworlders (you know who you are) basically saved my GenCon.  Hanging out with various folks, playing a little cards and talking about anything, then changing topics every 5 minutes and such was just a blast.  Capped off by a very fun Saturday night.

For those who want to take some of the burden off the Candanian Suite that seemed to have about 50 people in the room at one time, I am all there for next year.  Hellhound and Dextra did such a wonderful job at hosting even though I could tell there was some tiredness there.  Hats off to all the folks I met, friends I ran into again and new folks that will forever change the way I look at their posts.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 23, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Yeah, he was pretty goobery.  However, I don't think that reflects on the entire RPGA at all.  Heck, last Gencon I ran three sessions of an RPGA game myself, so I HOPE it doesn't reflect on all of them.
> 
> Of course, when I ran it I summarized the flavor text, and just chose a monster to be the default Random Encounter monster, and made spot rulings to keep things balanced between different characters, and I know that at least two of the players I had were extremely unhappy with my lack of reverence for running the adventure exactly as written (note that I didn't do any major changes).  So it may just come down to personal style; and in this case, his personal style, i.e., running the game like a total goob, was different from my preferred playstyle.
> 
> ...




We're all just used to real DMs who can tell a story and make up things as the game goes on. Rather than just nothing but "flavor text".   I wasn't too thrilled with the guy who ran a living force game and made me make a character without help. Nor really giving a damn if I got into the game to start with... The game wasn't too bad. But I'd seen better from my regular DMs... I was just wanting to see what the Star Wars setup was like since a friend had been pestering me to play SW. I was so peeved, he got an earful after the game about how crappy the reception was to me being a n00b and having to make a character on the spot after suddenly being told that "no pregen characters allowed!" after the guy in charge of the RPGA table said to have a character ready, so I got a few from my friend to use...  :\ Then couldn't use them. ::grumble::

As for the topic: I'd love to get to Gencon. But it's a 10 hour plus drive for me and it's so close to Dragoncon which I get to every year (it's 6 hours away!) and also a money grabbing "hog" on my cash resources.


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 23, 2005)

Ok, a little more time now. I don't have internet access at work, so I may become a rare commodity on here for a while. 

Highlights:

Gaming, gaming gaming. I canceled my Sunday HARP game (that no one signed up for) to go to the dealer's room. I can't believe how much I gamed. I even managed to wrangle some people into gaming after the Ennies. That was cool.

I've decided Round-Robin is just the funnest game ever, and requires absolutely zero preparation, and I always have a blast. It's way more fun, though, when you've got quality people like ENworlders pulling out the nastiest stuff (and I do mean nasty!) from their imaginations. A Good RR game is truly greater than the sum of its parts.

My only regret is that I'm not 400 different people. I'd like to try new games, paint miniatures, take more pictures, stack up a card castle at 4 in the morning, watch the costume contest, or do one of any one of 500 things that I could be doing at any given moment. It's simply an awe-inspiring thing.

I loved meeting ENWorlders I hadn't met before - Glassjaw, CarlZog, SteveJung, Pielerinho, Spider, and others. I also enjoyed getting to talk to some others that I didn't talk to much - TB, PirateCat, Crothian, and all the others. You know who you are.

I even have another packet of about 20 of those Dark Dungeons. I'll hand them out at the NC and MD game days. I just need to remember to keep one for myself!  

Playing Capes with the author. Capes is a totally cool game, I just think it's major downfall is that it requires some fairly sharp players who can sort of help co-GM it. It's sort of like Fluxx, Round-Robin GM'ing, Paranoia, and M&M all rolled into one. Figure that out! It's a great game though, once I got the hang of it.

Playing in CMG Mark's 8 am Saturday game on 3.5 hours of sleep. I still don't know how I managed to pick spells for an 11th level cleric!

Eating lunch with Buttercup on Sunday at the Ram. The food there was amazing, or was it the company?  Buttercup is just an awesome person, and I enjoy spending time with her.

Being totally freaked out by Piratecat at 3 in the morning after he showed up and took over the GM'ing our late night round-robin game. It was eerie, and cool at the same time.

Hanging out with Rel, CL, and Ethernaut in the hot tub at 2 am on Saturday night. The soak was much needed.

Going to the Ennies. Buttercup, have you asked Dextra about my crazy idea yet?  The Ennies were superb, and I was totally blown away by the professionalism. We took the Origin Awards, ground them up, beat them with a stick, burned them, and then spit on their desecrated bodies. It was really quite sad.

Flying demonic fetuses with scaly umbilical cords with eyeballs on the end. Spider, you scare me, dude. I'm gonna have to keep my eye on you.


----------



## romp (Aug 23, 2005)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> Other people go to a con.  We go to a reunion.




ohh jeez i think i am going to cry ...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 23, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> This is the first year I didn't loose my EN World badge.....




Makes ya wonder how many people are going around, claiming they're Crothian....


----------



## DaveStebbins (Aug 23, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> They should adopt the motto: "What goes on at Gencon, should STAY at Gencon"....



Rel already posted to remind me of that after my page 2 reply in his Perfect Gamer Wife thread...   

-Dave


----------



## Crothian (Aug 23, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Makes ya wonder how many people are going around, claiming they're Crothian....




There were two people who thought Crothian wasn't me.....


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 23, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Eating lunch with Buttercup on Sunday at the Ram. The food there was amazing, or was it the company? Buttercup is just an awesome person, and I enjoy spending time with her.



I think you're pretty darn cool yourself. 



> Buttercup, have you asked Dextra about my crazy idea yet?



I did mention it to her, and I saw the wheels turning....


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 23, 2005)

romp said:
			
		

> ohh jeez i think i am going to cry ...




Not until you post about your experiences, buster!


----------



## fusangite (Aug 23, 2005)

If you guys were in politics, this thread would be the riskiest thing you could do all year. You are running the risk of bruising a lot of soft, sensitive gamer egos by forgetting to mention people. So, before I begin my list of things and people I liked (and disliked) let me offer some disclaimers for why, after interacting with you, I failed to mention you in this list: 
I was obviously drunk when I met you,
I was secretly drunk when I met you,
I forgot your screen name,
I forgot your real name,
I can't match your real name and screen name with certainty,
I'm really tired right now. (For instance, there's a gentleman right now whose business card I lost on the way back who told me a very important story about a 1988 snowmobiling incident mentioned in my Masters thesis who won't be appearing in this list.)
Anyway, that stated, here's my list
Great, very humorous GMing on the first day from PirateCat in his Eversink setting and Rel in his Orcz setting. In both cases, I laughed until I stopped. Special thanks to Teflon Billy and RangerWickett in helping to turn PirateCat's lighthearted espionage game into gut-busting vaudevillian slapstick.
Discovering a whole other set of things Joe Browning and Suzi Yee have in common with me in addition to massive uncontrollable history and worldbuilding geeking. Plus, they're way more generous than I am.
The Canadiana Suite -- Dextra and Hellhound deserve many rounds of applause and drinks for singlehandedly carrying the burden of our community's need for a solid hospitality suite. Being "on" and welcoming into the wee hours every night even _after_ watching their carpet get covered with weird faux Icelandic vomit the first night. I'm vowing to shoulder more of my share next year but plan to have an anti-Icelandic vomit response team set up.
Buttercup. My universe feels like a richer and more profound place after discovering just how mean and potentially scary she is in person.
Getting to see other members of TB's Vancouver gaming group I've missed seeing since moving to the mysterious East.
The price of McLelland's Highland and Islay scotches in Indianapolis.
The Ennies, which ran more smoothly, with better MCing (thanks PirateCat), organization (thanks Dextra) and video (thanks Michael Morris) than most televised awards shows I watch. (Actually that's kind of a double-edged sword -- could we have at least one Hollywood B-lister on Vicodin at next year's?)
Some fabulous conversations with the above-mentioned as well as fellow ENWorlders, Psion, Jester47, Andor, D20Dwarf, Crothian, Queen Dopplepopolis, The Universe, Dave Stebbins, John Crichton, Francisca and Sidereal Knight.
Things I could take or leave, on the other hand, I must mention:
Indianapolis's public transit system. You get what you pay for and $1.25 gets you to just where you imagine.
The waiter at the Ram who will inevitably be played by Steve Buscemi in the movie version of all of this; good on TB for standing firm against his attempt to gouge a 28% tip out of us.
The architect of the Embassy Suites who, working closely with staff, has almost succeeded in creating an inescapable hotel where guests go to their rooms and never make it back to the front desk (or anywhere else). I'm announcing in advance that, at next year's Gencon, I'll be running a post-apocalyptic adventure entitled Escape From the Embassy Suites.
And yes Psion, feel free to post my explanation of how TB recruited me to these boards.


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 23, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> * Buttercup. My universe feels like a richer and more profound place after discovering just how mean and potentially scary she is in person.




 Mean?  I may be a smart aleck, but I'm not mean.  And I rarely bite.


----------



## fusangite (Aug 23, 2005)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> Mean?  I may be a smart aleck, but I'm not mean.  And I rarely bite.



That's true. And you are lovely, generous and charming as well.   But just remember that the only times we talked that you weren't shoo-ing me away or insulting the judges' outfits to their faces, you told me a heartwarming story about spitting and then dancing on someone's grave. Of course, that's not to suggest you weren't in the right in those situations.


----------



## francisca (Aug 23, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> That's true. And you are lovely, generous and charming as well.   But just remember that the only times we talked that you weren't shoo-ing me away or insulting the judges' outfits to their faces, you told me a heartwarming story about spitting and then dancing on someone's grave. Of course, that's not to suggest you weren't in the right in those situations.



Yup.  That's our ButterCup.


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 23, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> That's true. And you are lovely, generous and charming as well.  But just remember that the only times we talked that you weren't shoo-ing me away or insulting the judges' outfits to their faces, you told me a heartwarming story about spitting and then dancing on someone's grave. Of course, that's not to suggest you weren't in the right in those situations.




 I hope and trust that Crothian wasn't offended by my comment, since I was just ribbing him.  He knows I hold him in high regard.

As for the heartwarming story, trust me, any sane person would have felt the same, had they walked in my shoes. 

But this is a thread of celebration, so let us not dwell on less-than-happy things.  Next year I'll make a point of not scaring you so much.


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 23, 2005)

francisca said:
			
		

> Yup. That's our ButterCup.




:taps foot:  You are in such trouble, Francine.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Aug 23, 2005)

I don't have much to add that hasn't already been said. Tonya and I had a great time. We especially enjoyed Rel's ORCZ adventure and had a blast gaming with Piratecat, Ethernaut, Fusangite (whose screen name I always used to read as Fungasite - sorry Stuart  ) and Frukathka. We also enjoyed hanging out with Rel, Ethernaut, Cthulhu's Librarian, der Kluge (special thanks to der Kluge for letting us share his hotel room) and Teflon Billy. Dinner with Buttercup, FickleGM and Mrs. FickleGM was delicious and it was great seeing you again at the ENnies. We'll also be looking forward to seeing Carlzog, TruthSeeker, SteveJung, Glassjaw, Dextra, Hellhound, jgbrowning, Suzi Yee, Crothian, Psion, etc., etc., etc., again next year.

-Dave
Apologies to those whom I met but cannot remember right now. Forgive me, I'm old.


----------



## fusangite (Aug 23, 2005)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> But this is a thread of celebration, so let us not dwell on less-than-happy things.  Next year I'll make a point of not scaring you so much.



Who said I didn't enjoy it!? You made one of the best impressions on me of anyone at the convention. And sorry about bringing you down regarding the grave dancing story. Just like all the other stuff, it made me like you more -- there is no doubt I'd have done the same in your shoes.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 23, 2005)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> I hope and trust that Crothian wasn't offended by my comment, since I was just ribbing him.  He knows I hold him in high regard.




And not two minutes after you make fun of my shirt Queen D walks over making fun of my shoes....


----------



## fusangite (Aug 23, 2005)

Note to moderators:

This thread should really be merged with the 2-3 other threads doing exactly the same thing right now.


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 23, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Sorry if I missed anyone, it was a sizable crowd...




...that also included Fusa_(mumble-mumble-mumble...)_, dwarf02D and the Gnome, e-Naut, C's Librarian, S. Jung, and The Steb!


----------



## FickleGM (Aug 23, 2005)

romp said:
			
		

> ohh jeez i think i am going to cry ...




arrgh - romp, I know that I met you, but I am blanking (were you in the Paranoia game?)...

My apologies for my faulty memory.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 23, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> That's true. And you are lovely, generous and charming as well.   But just remember that the only times we talked that you weren't shoo-ing me away or insulting the judges' outfits to their faces, you told me a heartwarming story about spitting and then dancing on someone's grave. Of course, that's not to suggest you weren't in the right in those situations.




I'm in loooove   



			
				Jester47 said:
			
		

> Gertie and Phil(I know his name is not Phil, its a place holder cause I am completely drawing a blank, someone correct me!),




MIK! 

After attending the excursion, and acquitting himself with panache in the eyes of his fellow brethren, Mik is the newest full-blooded member of *Teflon Billy's Rapscallions*. 

Hail brother and well-met!  

This was, without any doubt at all, the berst Gen Con I've been to. 


Firstly, as has been mentioned before, I have declared this...

*THE YEAR OF REL*

They guy was an omnipresent EN World force of nature...running games with extensive, elaborate homemade terrain (games I didn't get to play), attending every single schmoozy meet-and-greet any of us held (and yes, Rel is another Full-Blooded Rmember of the Rapscallion Nation after presenting me with his 8-Ball tie after we were both well liquored on the Rapscallions yearly excursion. Such generosity of spirit), and just generally being a little "ray of sunshine"...and not in a weak-ass, cloying way either. Cool. Positive. That was Rel.


Next up, what else needs to be said about the Hellhound/Dextra team? They are fast becoming the focal point of the EN World community at Gen Con. They are incredibly cool, incredibly nice, mindbendingly generous, folks who have bred two children whom they should be incredibly proud of.

You are all probably aware that Dextra was the Puppetmaster (mistress?) of the ENnies this year, but it is probably not common knowlege that she arranged for the Little Canadia suite to be up and running, all of the Stage Mamangement of the Awards show itself, the stocking and furnishing of the booth, and about a million other things while ensuring that her kids not only had a fun time, but won the talent/ costume contest for the third year running.

If you get a second, drop her a line and send her some love


I had a really good time with the Nothinglanders playing Call of Cthulu  People at NTL raved about the GM'ing ability of *Keeper of Secrets*, and they were not exaggerating. The guy is the real-deal. Marshmallow, Boz, Obryn, Buttercup, PQ, And Whirligig (thanks for the shirt)...thanks for an awesome game. Best fo the Con (sorry PC)





 I was expecting to see Devilbat, Stone Angel and TRS Chris...but none o fthem showed as near as I can tell. Alas.


There'll be more to come, as I had a wicked time with a _lot_ of you guys this year and recapping is one of my favorite parts fo Gen Con, but I just walked in the door, and I smell like I've been on the road for 12 hours


----------



## francisca (Aug 23, 2005)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> :taps foot:  You are in such trouble, Francine.



Your threats won't remove the hair from my chest or the **CENSORED**

Well, maybe some things should be left to NTL......


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Aug 23, 2005)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> I'm still remembering all the cool stuff at GenCon.  I would be remiss not to mention Varianor's (Bill) Book of Dragons Arcana Evolved game:
> 
> This was one of the best games I played at the con (and I played a lot).  We had a great group although we didn't only split up, we split into 3 groups!  We made Varianor run three separate battles in the vaults below the library.  Some highlights of the game: bandoleers full of alchemist fire (brilliant!), the utter destruction of demonic book, and a battle against flying dragonic creatures in the spires of the library tower.




Wow, thanks Chris! I really liked that one.You need to write more Blacktarn so you can DM it.  Credit where credit is due - the Agrippa was created bySean K Reynolds in _Anger of Angels _ from Malhavoc Press. I modified it slightly.

Also I remember now meeting HiLiphNY whoseemed like a nice guy for the two minutes we talked.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 23, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Heh. wang.




There was a political science professor where I went to college named Dick P. Wang.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 23, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> *Being the incredibly nice guy that he is, Piratecat called me today just to say that he enjoyed meeting me at GenCon and to tell me that his plane had been delayed.  He said, "I got stuck in Cleveland all night."  To which I replied, "Kevin, that just replaced 'toting the pumpkin' as my new favorite term for doing the naughty."  And I must say that when he said it, I thought about Queen D's "Cleveland" story.




*grins*  Rel thinks about me!  I really _am_ the most popular girl on the internet!!


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Aug 23, 2005)

Man. Am I feeling left out. Maybe next year...

EDIT: But hey, anyone going to GenCon SoCal (November 17-20 in Anaheim)?


----------



## wingsandsword (Aug 23, 2005)

jester47 said:
			
		

> "YOU!        ...Can be my GM anytime!"



I saw Top Gun like 9 times as a little kid, I got it instantly.


----------



## romp (Aug 23, 2005)

phewwww, i SHOULD have called off work today, but we are changing supervisors so i did not think it would be a good idea, but I was totally dead, cut the lawn when I got home and took a lllooooonnnngggg nap, now finally feeling good enough to post:

Deaf and hard-of-hearing people sometimes have the feeling of being "alone in a crowded room"; I was somewhat nervous about GenCon because the guy I was rooming with has different interests than me (he is starting to publish pdf's and went to a slew of seminars) so I was alone most of the time. but I knew that the ENWorlders would be there and I had a slew of games to play in thanks to the forums.

I was staying on the North side of Indy and missed the Canadiana suite as a result. Having to leave the con every night did not really work out the way I wanted it too, despite having a good quiet place to sleep every night. That will be rectified next year! 

The warm smiles and handshakes at the ENWorld booth shook off my nervousness and when the badges appeared it just blended it one of the most friendly and warm experiences that I have ever had. for four days ... wow!  

The ENworlders are simply the best, hugs go all around to each of you: Buttercup, Queen D and The Universe, Hellhound and Dextra (and the wonderful little Gelflings), Sidereal Knight (glad the Gaymers dinner went well), Rel, TB, Piratecat (who was an excellent MC at the ENnies), Der_Kluge, Psion (I was looking forward to that T20 game and was not dissapionted), Crothian (whom I finally met on Sunday), Carlzog, Matchstick, Frukathaka, Fickle GM, CL, DaveStebbins,  etc. etc. etc. sometimes it was a blur of smiles and handshakes...

1. Rel's Sky Galleon's game: Space 1889 is one of my all time fav settings and Rel's d20 modern conversion was spot on. Highlight of the game was Queen D's speech at the end. Most embarrasing moment was my character (a marksman) saying with a Texas drawl "My name is Tex, and I shoot stuff" and then I rolled a 1 ...  

2. Psion's T20 game: TB and the others made it an awesome time, despite it being hard for me to hear in the crowded room. "It was the most fun you could have with a cargo of Leather and water ..." Yep  I have always loved Traveller and anticipated this game 

3. Piratecat's Adventure! game: Oh My! I have not laughed that hard since my players pulled the Capt. Sally stuff on my NPCs in Hackmaster. That was a riot,   One of the best games I have ever played in at a con, period. There were so many one liners I could go on for pages, Angelica stealing the plane and attempting to land it on top of the zeppelin was classic.    Nuf said ...

There cannot be enough said about having some friends just wave at from across the hall, it felt like a reunion of old friends and made me sooo happy, happy   

Being able to meet all of you and have friendly faces to game with made it a great experience, I am so much looking forward to next year, already planning games and travel to Indy ...


----------



## romp (Aug 23, 2005)

FickleGM said:
			
		

> arrgh - romp, I know that I met you, but I am blanking (were you in the Paranoia game?)...
> 
> My apologies for my faulty memory.




nah, maybe it was when I sat for an hour and watched Rel's Orkz game, I had time to kill before my ride came and desperately needed to sit somewhere ...  I know I met you also, but it was such a blur sometimes ...


----------



## FickleGM (Aug 23, 2005)

Romp, I think that I may have met you briefly at the booth (I can remember seeing someone wearing your badge, but I can't place you...my apologies).


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 23, 2005)

romp said:
			
		

> Deaf and hard-of-hearing people sometimes have the feeling of being "alone in a crowded room"




For the record, you're among friends.  So, when next we're all together, if you are having difficulty understanding what someone is saying, because of the pitch of their voice, or the ambient noise or something,  you have only to say so.  None of us will be jerks about it.  And none of us will make a big deal out of it.  Because, you know, that's how friends are, yes?


----------



## romp (Aug 23, 2005)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> For the record, you're among friends.  So, when next we're all together, if you are having difficulty understanding what someone is saying, because of the pitch of their voice, or the ambient noise or something,  you have only to say so.  None of us will be jerks about it.  And none of us will make a big deal out of it.  Because, you know, that's how friends are, yes?




exactly so,    The ENWorlders are the best   simply put ...


----------



## DaveStebbins (Aug 23, 2005)

romp said:
			
		

> Deaf and hard-of-hearing people sometimes have the feeling of being "alone in a crowded room"



I know what you mean. I am in my early forties and have a very minor hearing loss in both ears which doesn't affect anything most of the time. The only time it's a problem is when there's lots of background noise, which meant it was often difficult to hear people's names as I was being introduced at the Con. Even conversations across the table at restaurants were difficult to follow at times because of the crowds. That's probably why I can't recall more of the names/screen names of people I met (which probably includes you, I'm sorry to say), because trying to catch the name on the EN World badge and follow the conversation while the human tide roars and parts around us in the convention center is difficult to say the least.

-Dave


----------



## JediSoth (Aug 23, 2005)

I didn't even try to list all the people I met 'cause I'm not very good with names. I can't even remember the name of one of the people I had dinner with on Saturday (not an EN Worlder, I don't think). 

I do think that I will try to work at the booth more next year because it was the only time I got to socialize with EN Worlders. It felt good to be able to help people out and since I live in the area, I actually felt like I knew what I was talking about most of the time. What very little I did for EN World this year means more to me than the job I go to the rest of the year (you know, the one that pays my bills). But, I disgress lest I get all mushy.



> Indianapolis's public transit system. You get what you pay for and $1.25 gets you to just where you imagine.




We have a public transportation system?  Yeah, it sucks. And I don't mean that in a its-not-good way, I mean it in a it-totally-sucks-and-needs-totally-revamping way. Having lived in Europe, I know what good public transportation is and Indy don't got it. I am dismayed to hear all the bad reports from that downtown Steak 'n Shake. I go to other ones around town on a semi-regular basis and having never encountered condition like I've heard described here. I would urge everyone who had a bad experience to leave feedback at http://www.steaknshake.com/feedback.asp. They're a local company and really need to be aware that they're getting a bad reputation among convention goers.

Well, I was going to write more, but I forgot what else I was going to say. Darn my feeeble brain!

JediSoth


----------



## romp (Aug 23, 2005)

FickleGM said:
			
		

> Romp, I think that I may have met you briefly at the booth (I can remember seeing someone wearing your badge, but I can't place you...my apologies).



 most likely, I stopped by the booth so many times. I do recall your screenname but cannot put a face too it ... ahhh well


----------



## fusangite (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks, Dave, for reminding me that I can start using age as an excuse for my inability to name fun people I met at the convention. I too have some hearing loss that leads to some inapropriate nodding and wondering who I'm talking to. Of course, this is often dangerously coupled with the fact that I forget most people's names 20 seconds after hearing them and don't have to nerve to ask a second time.

EDIT: None of this justifies me failing to mention Steve Jung until now, however.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 23, 2005)

JediSoth said:
			
		

> I would urge everyone who had a bad experience to leave feedback at http://www.steaknshake.com/feedback.asp. They're a local company and really need to be aware that they're getting a bad reputation among convention goers.




THanks, I did


----------



## Rel (Aug 23, 2005)

Ok, I'm back and have a bit more time so I can more fully express how my heart is filled with love and bliss about my entire GenCon experience.  I really can't describe how I'm feeling as anything other than a natural high.  Beware because what follows is probably as cheesy as it is heartfelt.

I've already mentioned how cool TB is and friendly PC (and vice versa) is so I won't embarass them or me by going on and on about it.  But I will reiterate that Dextra, Hellhound and the Gelflings are some of the nicest people you could ever hope to meet.  I really think that you can tell a whole lot about people from their kids and I was massively impressed by the Gelflings.  There was never a single hint of them being sulky or acting like they were being drug along by their parents on this trip.  And when some other kids showed up at the Canadiana Suite, the Gelflings immediately jumped in and invited these other kids to play games with them.  You just know immediately that these girls have been raised right by loving people and it speaks volumes about what good folks Dextra and Hellhound are.

I'll sort of piggyback on Fusangite's disclaimer because I know I'm bound to forget to mention somebody but I'll go out on a limb and give my impressions of many of the folks I got the awesome chance to meet at GenCon.  And please don't take any of this too seriously (I know you won't because you've met me and know that I'm not to be taken too seriously unless I just rolled a crit against your Nun/Pirate):

Queen D - This girl brims with bubbly fun and I suspect that she never stops smiling.  She shatters the stereotype of the pretty girl who likes roleplaying but doesn't really quite get the rules.  (And by the way, I intended on giving you that shirt, Queen D.  So instead of a gift, I'm going to turn it into bait.  Come to one of the NC Game Days and it is yours. )

Universe - This dude is sharp.  He doesn't miss anything and it is no mistake that he took on the role of the Captain in my Sky Galleons game.  And he also seems to sport just a hint of smugness that comes from knowing that he has a hot wife who loves to game almost as much as she loves him.

Fusangite - Ok, we all know he's smart because of his posts here.  He's also witty as hell and generous to boot.  Being invited and made welcome to the hotel room to chat with him, PC, TB and Crothian late on Thursday night was an honor.  And I'm pleased to report that that bottle of scotch is no longer a threat to anyone thanks to our combined efforts.  Note however that he will on occasion flee from a stripper.  But I'm not sure I can blame him because the ones in Indy BITE if you pay them the proper amount of money.  I'm lucky I even have a right nipple as I type this.

Truth Seeker - This guy smiles and shakes your hand EVERY time he sees you.  I'm not sure I quite know what the word "panache" means but Truth Seeker has a crapload of it.  And he knows how to pimp big at a strip club.

Jester47 - He has like a 5' radius of "casual" around him where everybody is forced to make a DC 30 Fort save or "chill".  Or maybe that was the beer I was drinking at the time.   He really seems to know where his towell is at.

Buttercup - She is like a ray of sunshine wrapped in a sheath of competence.  She's always ready with a smile but she also knows what needs to be done and gets it done.  And she's not afraid to wear an edgy t-shirt.

Crothian - I kind of assumed that he would have giant, huge, muscular fingers from typing so much but apparently he's just gifted with some sort of mystical "high post count" superpower.  He seems to know just about everything there is to know about the rpg industry and he is totally down on all things GenCon.  I really enjoyed sharing lunch with him a couple times and hanging out at the aforementioned gathering on Thursday night.

romp - Every time I turned around I was gaming with this guy.  And he's great!  He would really get into whatever role he was playing and roll the dice with gusto.  You're welcome at my game table any time, dude.

IronWolf - I was really looking forward to meeting him but we only ever seemed to be in the same place at the same time for two minutes.  If I can make it back to GenCon next year he's on my list of people to spend more time with.

FickleGM - Kind of the same as with IronWolf.  We had the whole "what's up" nod thing going on but never got a chance to talk at length.  I hope we both make it back next year and connect more because he seemed like a very nice guy.

Frukathka - I'm going to be honest here and say that I was a little leery of him going to GenCon.  The massive amount of posting that he's done here in such a short time made me cautious as to what he'd be like in person.  But he was totally nice and I really liked having him in both my games.  And he did an absolutely excellent job of dispensing info about the ENnies when we worked the booth together.  Good guy.

Der Kluge - I know him from his coming to the NC Game Days but I've never gotten to talk to him as much as I'd have liked.  Curtis is just totally laid back and seems like he could talk about anything you want for hours (which is exactly what we did in the hot tub on Saturday night).  That's a good thing because I like to talk.  A lot.

Boz - I'm totally adding him to the list of "spend more than 30 seconds chatting with this guy next time you jackass" folks.  Sorry I didn't get to talk longer at the ENnies but I had to dash upstairs to man the camera.

Psion - Sort of like an older, wiser Crothian (if such a thing is possible).  I know you say that you wish the T20 game had gone better but I still had a good time and it was a blast from the past to play Traveller.  Plus, I've never actually hit anything I've aimed at when rolling a Natural 1 like I did with my "Improvised Explosive Device". 

JediSoth - I didn't get to talk with him too much but everybody I heard mention him said he was a great guy and how generous it was that he was willing to store ENnies stuff at his home.  Yer' on the list too.

Ranger Wickett - Holly says "Hi", dude. 

Sidereal Knight - First up, your "fanboy moment" didn't require any tolerance from me.  You didn't do anything that I hadn't already done in terms of fawning over PC.  And thanks for putting up with me calling your character "frenchie" during the Mace Hunter game.

GlassJaw - He kind of reminded me of me except for the Boston accent.  He seemed to always be smiling and kind of in awe of what a totally great time he was having.

Pielorinho - I've been hoping to get him into one of my games for years and I netted he and Spider in one lucky swoop.  I'm thrilled to hear that you enjoyed the Sky Galleons game and you did the defrocked-Spanish-Nun-Turned-Pirate great justice.  And Spider ended the game without a single stick of Detonite left on his character sheet, which was how The Professor was meant to be played.  I really hope you guys can make it to more NC Game Days in the future.

Xath - Xath is...how can I put this...HAWT!  You don't see girls with this sort of natural beauty every day and she wears it with such unassuming grace that the whole thing just kind of makes you stop and say, "Holy crap!  And she's a GAMER too?!"  She's really wonderful to talk to but try not to fall in love.

Archon - It is extremely pleasing to me to know that Xath is in the hands of such a great guy.  He projects a cone of pure fun at everything in front of him and it is easy to see why Xath loves him.

Ghostwind - I was glad to hear that things worked out for you at the con even though you had to cancel some games you were playing in.  But you're still on my list of folks I hope to game with one of these days.

CarlZog - This guy just rocks.  I got to game with him a couple times and chat with him for a goodly while at the Canadiana Suite.  Carl is good people and I can't decide whether I like drinking beer and shooting the breeze or gaming with him more.  GenCon means not having to decide between the two.

Mark CMG - I think "affable" is almost as good a word as "generous" to describe Mark.  I've always known him to be so from his support of the Game Days but he's just like that in person.  In the final hours of GenCon he handed me a big stack of swag books in exchange for one that I traded him and then proceeded to help us carry the entire contents of the ENnies booth the length of the convention center TWICE.  Great guy.

Matchstick - His portrayal of the Chinese butler for the inflappable british gentleman played by Raevynn was among the very best bits of roleplaying I've ever seen in my life.  You had me with the flustered and broken speech but getting up and walking around the table to serve us tea and _tripping_ to point up that you break everything was just brilliant.  And I don't think that Eric's grandma would have approved of all my Mace Hunter quips but then again she wasn't sitting at the table (if she had been I think she would have made a great Artimis though, don't you?).

reveal - Reveal wasn't actually AT GenCon but I wish he had been.  I got mistaken for him once and at least a couple other people said (essentially), "You and reveal are so funny." (reveal knows what I mean by this.).

Dave Stebbins - Dave is the person who was exactly like I thought he would be.  Everybody else was at least a little different from how I had pictured their look or personality.  Dave is Dave.  And Dave is cool.  Best quote of the Con for me was Dave's "I only hurt the ones I love.  And the ones I hate.  And the ones I don't know."  Friggin' sweet!

Tonya - Tonya is not a board member but if you ever get the chance to meet her, do it.  Just don't give her your phone number. 

Ethernaut - I didn't know him at all prior to going to the con except that he was pals with CL and wanted in on my Sky Galleons game.  But after spending the drive from Charlottesville to Indy with him, I felt like I had a new friend and I hope he feels the same way.  Honestly I never thought I could learn so much about how to make my own GMing better from someone else in such a short time.  I very much hope he continues to be a presence here at ENWorld.  We need guys like him.

Cthulhu's Librarian - Everybody knows this guy is great.  That I got a chance to spend so much time driving, living and gaming with him at GenCon contributed heavily to the wicked cool time I had at the event.  I can't possibly thank him enough for offering to share the room with me and giving me so much good advice about making my time at GenCon so incredibly great.  He is welcome in my home or game any time.


Wow.  That took me longer than I thought it would but really I mean every word of it and I didn't mind writing it one little bit.  Even after all the huge amounts of driving I've done in the last 30 hours and being tired as I am, I am totally stoked about the time I got to spend with you people.  I met nobody from ENWorld that I did not enjoy meeting and if I forgot to list you above it just means that, despite how great I feel, my body is still aching for sleep.  I hope you'll forgive me.

As a final note, for those who saw me with it in my possession, the boffer dagger I got for my daughter was a HUGE hit.  But then I made a grim discovery...she went friggin' Furry on my while I was gone!  

I hope you enjoy the pics...


----------



## FickleGM (Aug 23, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> <very impressive post, describing many EN Worlders as seen through the eyes of Rel...>




Wow...I don't know that I could put all of that into words (at least not without screwing up once or twice)...

BTW - after reading your last description, I looked at my post in the GenCon Good bad and ugly thread and yes, to my dismay I had fogotten to list Cthulhu's Librarian   ...sorry CL, you have been added to my list of great people...


----------



## Old One (Aug 23, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm back and have a bit more time so I can more fully express how my heart is filled with love and bliss about my entire GenCon experience.  I really can't describe how I'm feeling as anything other than a natural high.  Beware because what follows is probably as cheesy as it is heartfelt.




Rel,

Glad you had such a great time!  I am officially bursting with regret/envy at not making GenCon... :\.  This is especially true since I am on a gaming "losing streak" right now...no GenCon...no NC Game Day VIII...campaign on hiatus...bleah.

Your above post just makes me want to redouble my efforts to attend GenCon next year...I really wouldn't care about playing in a single "official" game...I just want to meet and game with other ENWorlders.

I missed you in the picture gallery at first...and then I realized I was looking for you with hair !

Glad you are back safe and sound...but your daughter looks like a deranged easter bunny...she should go upstairs and take that off .

I hope to see you soon at either the fall MD-DC-VA Game Day or the first NC Game Day of '06.

~ OO

PS - Anyone know the GenCon dates for 2006?


----------



## Just_Hal (Aug 23, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> The last time I had heard, Hal has decided to leave the industry completely. He has undergone some personal challenges and issues and has decided to focus on that aspect rather than gaming. I suspect that (knowing Hal fairly well) we will see him again in the future once he has his life going in the direction he wants it to go and feels like he can spend time gaming once again.




I left (kept playing), but came back to ENWorld last week.
Not much on the RPG front going on but still alive.
Hi HoE, did not go to GC this year, maybe next year, we will see.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 23, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> I am officially bursting with regret/envy at not making GenCon...




Me too, man. I has just reinforced my determination to make it next year. 

I have a long list of ENworlders I still need to meet and hang out with, in addition to all these lucky bastards who are driving a stake into my heart with every post here.


----------



## Old One (Aug 23, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Me too, man. I has just reinforced my determination to make it next year.
> 
> I have a long list of ENworlders I still need to meet and hang out with, in addition to all these lucky bastards who are driving a stake into my heart with every post here.




Preach on, brother!

I have had a steady, subliminal stream of expletives rattling about in my throat as I read the GenCon threads.  &%#@*&%@#...why didn't I make it this year?

I had early plans to go with Rel and CL, but my travel schedule and family commitments torpedoed those fairly quickly.  Next year, Indiannapolis will be mine  !

~ OO

PS - I also need to start saving my $1s to head out with Rel/TB/Dave, et al


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 23, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> He said, "I got stuck in Cleveland all night."  To which I replied, "Kevin, that just replaced 'toting the pumpkin' as my new favorite term for doing the naughty."  And I must say that when he said it, I thought about Queen D's "Cleveland" story.




Details?

I'm writing the tale of my trip to the convention, and I hit six pages for just the first day. Unfortunately, for the sake of good narrative, many characters need to be cut, even the folks whose names I actually remember. So Stuart, from the moment I met you ("Fusangite?" I asked. "I don't know," he replied with a grinning warble in his voice. "I never had to actually pronounce it before."), I knew I had to make you into a character, but not in this story.

I'm a little surprised no one mentioned the band at the con. The Vic Daniels' Quartet (all five members of it) rocked my socks. And they gave me dice.


----------



## fett527 (Aug 23, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Me too, man. I has just reinforced my determination to make it next year.
> 
> I have a long list of ENworlders I still need to meet and hang out with, in addition to all these lucky bastards who are driving a stake into my heart with every post here.




It...hurts...so...good...

I think after all these posts that the ENWorld population at GenCon next year will be significantly higher.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 23, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> PS - I also need to start saving my $1s to head out with Rel/TB/Dave, et al




I won't lie: This is the one thing I _most_ want to get out of my trip to GenCon.


----------



## reveal (Aug 23, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> As a final note, for those who saw me with it in my possession, the boffer dagger I got for my daughter was a HUGE hit.  But then I made a grim discovery...she went friggin' Furry on my while I was gone!
> 
> I hope you enjoy the pics...




Dude! Where do you get those shirts made up? I see she has a "Samantha the Red" shirt. That's awesome! 

BTW, I'm still laughing that I made this list even though I wasn't even there. People really need to get out more if they think we're the same person.... or are we?


----------



## Kanegrundar (Aug 23, 2005)

Once again, I'm in total agreement with you, Wulf.

If I start saving up now, I may be able to go even after the wedding and honeymoon stuff.  NOt sure what my (by then) wife would think about it, but I think she'd like a weekend away from by that point!   This GC and all the ENWorlders getting together just makes me want to go next year all the more!

Kane


----------



## Rel (Aug 23, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Me too, man. I has just reinforced my determination to make it next year.
> 
> I have a long list of ENworlders I still need to meet and hang out with, in addition to all these lucky bastards who are driving a stake into my heart with every post here.




You were among the people I really wanted to meet so I hope we can both make it there next year.


----------



## Rel (Aug 23, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Dude! Where do you get those shirts made up? I see she has a "Samantha the Red" shirt. That's awesome!




I made several t-shirts to take to GenCon and had enough of the fabric transfer material left over to make her a Samantha the Red shirt (did you note the Star Wars font?).  You might be able to see me in some of my homemade shirts in the "Photos of GenCon" but I'm not sure.  I need to go check that thread.

I'm seriously considering bringing shirts to sell next year that say "My worst day at GenCon is better than my best day with your momma."


----------



## Rel (Aug 23, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Details?




She posted about it in (I think) the "Someone Strips at the Table" thread in OT.  Basically the guys she was gaming with dropped their pants in unison as a joke on her.  The "trigger word" was "Cleveland".  They did it so often that she said she now expects everyone in the area to drop their pants anytime the word Cleveland is heard.

Thus, "Getting stuck in Cleveland all night" sounds a little dirty.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 23, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I'm seriously considering bringing shirts to sell next year that say "My worst day at GenCon is better than by best day with your momma."




I'd buy one!  (but I'm a sucker for anything that involves your momma... hey-o!  ).


----------



## Ethernaut (Aug 23, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Wow, that many people never had a copy? Where I live, I've probably thrown away more copies than Curtis gave out.
> 
> I'm just glad everyone had a good time. Only one thing? Anyone heard from Cthulhu's Librarian or Rel yet? Here's hoping they made it back in one piece. (Well, two pieces, actually, because I wouldn't want to see some horribly misfigured radioactive-amalgam-mutant-creature.)




We made it back just fine. It's a lot easier to drive through the night with three people. And having really interesting gaming conversations is a great way to stay awake on the road.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 23, 2005)

Ok...I've made it abundantly clear my hat of all who made it to GenCon this year and I didn't.  And my friends who went this year all came back, gushing with excitement, AND THEN said next year they're going to Origins.  SO....if I want massive (affordable) gaming goodness I'll have to go to Origins (which I hear is good, mind you) and miss GenCon AGAIN!  

My hat of my gaming life no know bound.


----------



## Ethernaut (Aug 23, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> I've decided Round-Robin is just the funnest game ever, and requires absolutely zero preparation, and I always have a blast. It's way more fun, though, when you've got quality people like ENworlders pulling out the nastiest stuff (and I do mean nasty!) from their imaginations. A Good RR game is truly greater than the sum of its parts.




Saturday's Round Robin totally made up for not advancing in the Goodman Games tournement. I had an itch to do a little GMing and was thrilled at the quality of play in that game. Of course, the creepy-demon-placenta had extra resonance for me 'cause of my own incoming baby (less than a month now). Bravo! Round Robin is like jazz that I can participate in!



			
				der_kluge said:
			
		

> Hanging out with Rel, CL, and Ethernaut in the hot tub at 2 am on Saturday night. The soak was much needed.




Yes, this was a great way to come down from my adrenaline high of Rel's Sky Galleons game. And my feet sure appreciated the soak.


----------



## DevlinStormweaver (Aug 23, 2005)

Me and my girlfriend (Ellie_the_Elf) have decide that after reading this thread we need to get over to Gencon at the earliest opertunity. Living in Britain makes it slighty more expensive, but it does sound like it will be worth every penny. Hopeful when we have enough money saved up, we would be able to come on line and get you guys to recommend a hotel. I don't think it will be next year but you never know.


----------



## wedgeski (Aug 23, 2005)

DevlinStormweaver said:
			
		

> Me and my girlfriend (Ellie_the_Elf) have decide that after reading this thread we need to get over to Gencon at the earliest opertunity. Living in Britain makes it slighty more expensive, but it does sound like it will be worth every penny. Hopeful when we have enough money saved up, we would be able to come on line and get you guys to recommend a hotel. I don't think it will be next year but you never know.




Same here. We also live in the UK and the plan is two weeks in the States next year with time set aside for GenCon. Planning is going to be a nightmare, but my worst day planning a trip to GenCon is better than etc. etc.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 23, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> There were two people who thought Crothian wasn't me.....




I feel your pain. The first thing Rel told me was, "Huh. By the way you post, I thought you'd be shorter."

I have no idea what that means.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Aug 23, 2005)

That makes me think of a quote from Lewis Black: "If it wasn't for my horse, I wouldn't have spent that year in college."  Just one of those quotes that make you go "Huh?!?!"



Kane


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 23, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I feel your pain. The first thing Rel told me was, "Huh. By the way you post, I thought you'd be shorter."
> 
> I have no idea what that means.



Napolean Syndrome?  Or maybe by "shorter" he wasn't refering to your height at all...


----------



## francisca (Aug 23, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I feel your pain. The first thing Rel told me was, "Huh. By the way you post, I thought you'd be shorter."



At least you don't get people PMing you, asking if you are female Brazilian grad student.....


----------



## Rel (Aug 23, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I feel your pain. The first thing Rel told me was, "Huh. By the way you post, I thought you'd be shorter."
> 
> I have no idea what that means.




Me neither.  You just form mental images of people that are wrong and that was the one I had for you.

The best of the con for me though was when I met Xath and said, "Dude!  You're a GIRL!"  (a fact that it happens Xath was already aware of).


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Moridin! I wanted to meet you so badly I went and asked at the AEG booth. The guy there said, "Who's that? I have no idea who that is."  He could hardly have been ruder. I said, "It's one of your designers. You know, who works for your company?" Then I gave him a power wedgie.

Sorry to have missed you. The folks I weren't able to meet are probably the only sad thing about the whole weekend -- it was a GREAT con.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 23, 2005)

francisca said:
			
		

> At least you don't get people PMing you, asking if you are female Brazilian grad student.....




As I met a female Brazilian grad student this year, I am curious about this.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 23, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> The best of the con for me though was when I met Xath and said, "Dude!  You're a GIRL!"  (a fact that it happens Xath was already aware of).




*laughing*  I was just thinking about that... but couldn't remember who said it.  *hands Rel a copy of Removing Your Foot From Your Mouth For Dummies*


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 23, 2005)

francisca said:
			
		

> At least you don't get people PMing you, asking if you are female Brazilian grad student.....




heh..I used to get fan email for a band called Deacon Blue (an email handle I've had for YEARS).  Some of the mail included nude pics of fans... male and female.... and very few of them pleasant on the eyes for either taste one might have.  

And for the record... my tastes run exclusively female.  There...I dodged that bullet.


----------



## Rel (Aug 23, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> As I met a female Brazilian grad student this year, I am curious about this.




By curious, what do you mean?


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 23, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> As I met a female Brazilian grad student this year, I am curious about this.




Oh, they're the same person. Really, I've met Francisca, and I'd swear to it!


----------



## BOZ (Aug 23, 2005)

yep, definitely a female brazilian grad student...


----------



## Psion (Aug 23, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> By curious, what do you mean?






Did we overlap on the same in-joke?


----------



## Psion (Aug 23, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Oh, they're the same person. Really, I've met Francisca, and I'd swear to it!




So, is this Francisca in blue here? 
http://www.enworld.org/gallery/showimage.php?i=440&c=27

(If so, what wonders a shave and a good corset does between then and the NTL meeting...)


----------



## Rel (Aug 23, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> Did we overlap on the same in-joke?




Probably but shhh.


----------



## Ethernaut (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm seeing a lot of folks give specific impressions of people they met at GenCon. I'd love to do that, but I'm terrified of forgetting somebody. Not being a regular poster before GenCon means that I didn't have familiar screen-names to associate with faces. In fact, I remember some folks only by their real names.

But I appreciate that other people (like Rel) are doing it. It feels good to read my name in somebody's post and I'm humbled that folks would remember me. That's one of the many things that has impressed me about the EN World community... you folks make it easy for a newcomer to feel welcome.



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> Ethernaut - I didn't know him at all prior to going to the con except that he was pals with CL and wanted in on my Sky Galleons game.  But after spending the drive from Charlottesville to Indy with him, I felt like I had a new friend and I hope he feels the same way.  Honestly I never thought I could learn so much about how to make my own GMing better from someone else in such a short time.  I very much hope he continues to be a presence here at ENWorld.  We need guys like him.




Well, I certainly do feel the same way. I'm going to make every effort to make it down to the spring NC game day so that I can renew the relationship. And I'd love to meet your very lucky wife and daughter. With my baby due to arrive next month, I've been a bit worried about being able to manage family and gaming. Our conversations (and the fine example of Dextra and Hellhound) have relieved those anxieties. 

Also, I'm sure I learned just as much from you and you did from me. Your Orcs! game was a brilliant example of a finely written comedy scenario. And once again, thank you thank you for letting me get my Steampunk fix in the Sky Galleons. 

And yes, I'm sticking around.


----------



## reveal (Aug 23, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> And then there's Teflon Billy.  Teflon Billy is just exactly as cool as you think he would be in person.  He's just the essence of smooth but deep down a tremendously nice guy.  He's a total badass with a heart of gold.  Kind of like a Canadian Johnny Cash without all the constant singing.




Based on all the posts I've seen about how cool Teflon Billy really is, I've decided to use the following phrase in all my dealings in life: *WWTBD? - What would Teflon Billy do?*


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 23, 2005)

Ethernaut said:
			
		

> In fact, I remember some folks only by their real names.





_I'm often lumped into that category..._


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 23, 2005)

Ethernaut said:
			
		

> And yes, I'm sticking around.



Good!  Meeting you was a delight, and you're a blast to game with.  There were some wonderful folks that I met who had been looking forward to seeing, but you were one of the few folks whose username I hadn't recognized.


----------



## Rel (Aug 23, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Based on all the posts I've seen about how cool Teflon Billy really is, I've decided to use the following phrase in all my dealings in life: *WWTBD? - What would Teflon Billy do?*




Well I can't answer the question specifically, but the first thing he'd do is wear BLACK pants instead of those silly things you're wearing in your ENWorld pic.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 23, 2005)

Damn it, Rel, you stole my joke.


----------



## reveal (Aug 23, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Well I can't answer the question specifically, but the first thing he'd do is wear BLACK pants instead of those silly things you're wearing in your ENWorld pic.




Either that or he wouldn't actually post that picture in public. Oh TB! What hast thou wrought?


----------



## Rel (Aug 23, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Damn it, Rel, you stole my joke.




Damn it, Piratecat, your avatar stole my Mace Hunter schtick.


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 23, 2005)

_Just remember, carry plenty of cash, because the questions that sometimes follow "What would T-Bill Do?" are "Which Way To The Gentlemen's Club?", "Who Needs A Round Of Drinks?", and "How Much For Bail?"_


----------



## Ethernaut (Aug 23, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Good!  Meeting you was a delight, and you're a blast to game with.  There were some wonderful folks that I met who had been looking forward to seeing, but you were one of the few folks whose username I hadn't recognized.




Believe me, the pleasure was all mine. 

And next year, I'm definitely going to try to get into one of your games if you'll have me. Our Round Robin was next to your Adventure game and WOW, it sounded like a rip-roaring good time.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 23, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> ...The best of the con for me though was when I met Xath and said, "Dude!  You're a GIRL!"  (a fact that it happens Xath was already aware of).




I do recall when I showed up a bit later you pointed out that Xath was a girl to me as well 

I think I did something akin to checking her out and going "ohhh yeahhhh" 

And they say Barry White is dead


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 23, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> I won't lie: This is the one thing I _most_ want to get out of my trip to GenCon.




Well, you have a standing invite

I think that if I make it next year, all full-patch members of the Rapscallions are going to get a Black T-Shirt with *TBR* in white letters on the front (my buddy Josh is a silkscreener).

It just seemd like such a nice gesture from Whirligig at NTL to give us all commemorative shirts that I intend to steal the idea.

So "Full Patch Membership" will now have a literal as well as figurative meaning.


----------



## francisca (Aug 23, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> So, is this Francisca in blue here?
> http://www.enworld.org/gallery/showimage.php?i=440&c=27
> 
> (If so, what wonders a shave and a good corset does between then and the NTL meeting...)



You guys are killing me......


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 23, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> _Just remember, carry plenty of cash, because the questions that sometimes follow "What would T-Bill Do?" are "Which Way To The Gentlemen's Club?", "Who Needs A Round Of Drinks?", and "How Much For Bail?"_




You wound me sir! 

I am polite and law-abiding without fail when visiting a foreign country and in sight of the men-in-blue. Bail has never been a question

The rest of it though? Guilty as charged


----------



## Rel (Aug 23, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> I do recall when I showed up a bit later you pointed out that Xath was a girl to me as well




I did it as a public service but you seem like a smart guy.  I bet if I hadn't said anything you'd have still figured out that she was a girl.

I later dubbed Xath "all that and a bag of dice".


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 23, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> You wound me sir!
> 
> I am polite and law-abiding without fail when visiting a foreign country and in sight of the men-in-blue. Bail has never been a question
> 
> The rest of it though? Guilty as charged




Oh, don't get me wrong.  _Being_ T-Bill and doing what T-Bill would do is just decidedly different from being someone else, asking "What Would T-Bill Do?", and then trying it themself.  It's why many common household items have warning labels, from what I understand...


----------



## fusangite (Aug 23, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I did it as a public service but you seem like a smart guy.  I bet if I hadn't said anything you'd have still figured out that she was a girl.



Yeah -- but without her telling me, it would never have occurred to me that she was one of us. I would have just assumed she was a cast member of a sci-fi channel show I hadn't seen yet (but clearly needed to start tuning in to) who had come to the wrong suite.


----------



## jester47 (Aug 23, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> MIK!
> 
> After attending the excursion, and acquitting himself with panache in the eyes of his fellow brethren, Mik is the newest full-blooded member of *Teflon Billy's Rapscallions*.
> 
> Hail brother and well-met!




Cool, thanks TB, corrected in my main post!

Mention of the rapscallions makes me wonder, is it "once a rapscallion, always a rapscallion?"  It would be a bummer to be a FORMER rapscallion just because I was forced to start taking Paladin levels.  If anything I can cast "protection from not-so-hot strippers" before you leave!  



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> Jester47 - He has like a 5' radius of "casual" around him where everybody is forced to make a DC 30 Fort save or "chill".  Or maybe that was the beer I was drinking at the time.   He really seems to know where his towell is at.




Thanks man, I wish I could have gotten in more games with ya.  Seems like my schedule was just two hours off everyone elses.


----------



## Rel (Aug 23, 2005)

I have a question for the other non-Canadians who were there:

Do you find yourself unconsciously speaking in a very vaguely Canadian way, just because those Canadians were all so cool?  I seem to be unwittingly doing a very slight (and undoubtedly very poor) rendition of TB since I've gotten home from GenCon.

Last night my wife sat down next to me on the couch while I was sifting through some swag.  I turned to find her looking at me and I narrowed my eyes just a bit and said in a low growl, "Wanna' go?"

It turned out that she did not, in fact, wish to "go" at that particular moment.  She even looked a little scared and retreated from the room.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 23, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Queen D - This girl brims with bubbly fun and I suspect that she never stops smiling. She shatters the stereotype of the pretty girl who likes roleplaying but doesn't really quite get the rules. (And by the way, I intended on giving you that shirt, Queen D. So instead of a gift, I'm going to turn it into bait. Come to one of the NC Game Days and it is yours. )




Your bait will work.  I *will* make it down to the game day... just probably won't be the one in the fall.  

Additionally - thanks, Rel.  You're incredibly kind and insanely fun to be around.  Even nicer in person than you are on the boards... and that's *really* saying something.


----------



## Rel (Aug 23, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Additionally - thanks, Rel.  You're incredibly kind and insanely fun to be around.  Even nicer in person than you are on the boards... and that's *really* saying something.




_Wanna' go?_






Dammit, I have GOT to stop that!


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 23, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I have a question for the other non-Canadians who were there:
> 
> Do you find yourself unconsciously speaking in a very vaguely Canadian way, just because those Canadians were all so cool?





_I haven't the slightest idea what you are talking aboot..._


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 23, 2005)

Ok, here is the continutation from my last post now that I am rested


Rangerwickett absolutely killed me this year In PC's game of D&D his "Plan A" for getting into a private club was to approach the ugliest female member and attempt to convince her that a person he didn't know (or know the name or description of) wanted Wanger's PC to approach this ugly girl (whom his PC had never met or had any interaction with) to deliver a message that he found her pretty

He then attempted to Cast a charm spell on her using only Somatic components...in full sight of her guards (one of whom he had already charmed). It didn't work and he was captured by a city guardsman...whok he attempted to bribe with, I  you not, _Free Drinks_.

When this went poorly, his backup plan was to drop the Charm on his only ally...who then denouced him   

I just about couldn't stop laughing. It was one of my favorite moments of the Con.

In related news, I ran into RW as he was squiring a pretty hot looking Brazilian girl around the Exhibit hall. This is her...







I saw them together again a little later, and then a third time when they were sitting on the floor chatting, and I will tell you all that judging by body language and nonverbal cues...

She appeared to be _really_ into him  

No word of a lie. No goofing. She seemed reasonably smitten with our own RangerWickett. It  boggles the mind

Good on you Ryan.

I kid you alot, but it's always nice to see you at the con. this year was no exception


Truth Seeker was a _lot_ more omnipresent this year. He is another of the 2005 "Full-Patch" members of TBR. 

I love this guy. Usually when somone interrupts a booming party to make a toast I expect a bunch of boring nonsense that would've been better left unsaid, or a perfunctory couple of sentences that are required by tradition.

What I categorically _don't_ expect is a roomful of drunks to be brought to shiny-eyed tearfullness by a series of salutes to EN World luminaries. That's what truth Seeker delivered.

Here's Myself, Dextra, Truth Seeker and Some Clown who Brazilian girls find Fascinating





Anywas, more to come later. I am attempting to plow through my copy of *A Game of Thrones* for review.

Here's a short review of what I've read so far: _Best Game Ever_.


----------



## reveal (Aug 23, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Queen D - This girl brims with bubbly fun and I suspect that she never stops smiling. She shatters the stereotype of the pretty girl who likes roleplaying but doesn't really quite get the rules. (And by the way, I intended on giving you that shirt, Queen D. So instead of a gift, I'm going to turn it into bait. Come to one of the NC Game Days and it is yours. )






			
				Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Your bait will work. I *will* make it down to the game day... just probably won't be the one in the fall.
> 
> Additionally - thanks, Rel. You're incredibly kind and insanely fun to be around. Even nicer in person than you are on the boards... and that's *really* saying something.




I know the next one is September 10. When's the one after that?


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 23, 2005)

jester47 said:
			
		

> Mention of the rapscallions makes me wonder, is it "once a rapscallion, always a rapscallion?"  It would be a bummer to be a FORMER rapscallion just because I was forced to start taking Paladin levels.  If anything I can cast "protection from not-so-hot strippers" before you leave!




TBR4LIFE


----------



## jester47 (Aug 23, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Ok, here is the continutation from my last post now that I am rested
> 
> In related news, I ran into RW as he was squiring a pretty hot looking Brazilian girl around the Exhibit hall. This is her...
> 
> ...




So RW, did she ever show up on Sunday?  Just curious...  I would like to think that my work as your wingman Sat Night had some pay off!  As a christian I cant chase women like I used to.  However, I can still help my friends chase women like I used to!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 23, 2005)

And over on the GENCON forums someone was asking if people found love at GENCON...  

I am even more mad at myself for not going!  ARRRRRRRR!


----------



## Rel (Aug 23, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I know the next one is September 10. When's the one after that?




After that is January 21st.  Then April 22-23 in what we're calling the "Two-Day Mini-Con".  If you are anywhere near NC then you should try and make it to that April one so that you get more gaming bang for your travel buck.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Aug 23, 2005)

Just before anyone goes any further, do you all mind me living vicariously through you?  I would pick out TB in particular, but I'm not so sur my fragile little mind could handle that totally!

With every post I want to get to GenCon more!

Kane


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 23, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> After that is January 21st.  Then April 22-23 in what we're calling the "Two-Day Mini-Con".  If you are anywhere near NC then you should try and make it to that April one so that you get more gaming bang for your travel buck.



 The one in Jan is Kennon's birthday!  That could make a good gift... But the one in April is over my Finals - so that one is already a "no way."


----------



## reveal (Aug 23, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> ...more gaming bang for your travel buck.




What kind of convention are you running?  

I may try to talk the wife into letting me go to the January one.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 23, 2005)

jester47 said:
			
		

> ...As a christian I cant chase women like I used to...




Oh! Is that what your "pull back" was about! 

I was wondering what had gone wrong for you last year that you were so entirely distancing yourself.

Glad it's making you happy man. I had feared that you had done something stupid and were ashamed of your actions


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 23, 2005)

jester47 said:
			
		

> So RW, did she ever show up on Sunday?  Just curious...  I would like to think that my work as your wingman Sat Night had some pay off!  As a christian I cant chase women like I used to.  However, I can still help my friends chase women like I used to!




*enigmatic smile*  She showed up.

In a week she'll be back in Brazil, with her boyfriend.

* . . . smile*


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 23, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *enigmatic smile*  She showed up.
> 
> In a week she'll be back in Brazil, with her boyfriend.
> 
> * . . . smile*




Bah. You got nothin'


----------



## Klaus (Aug 23, 2005)

Just to keep everyone from typing "hot looking Brazilian girl", her name is Gabriela, and she's the publisher of Editora Viu, for whom I did two covers on their Oriantal Adventures-like line, "Mítica".





Carry on.


----------



## Rel (Aug 23, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> With every post I want to get to GenCon more!




LISTEN to me people:  DON'T be saying this next year.  FIND a way to get there.  Pick out ten roleplaying purchases that you'd like to make and then DON'T buy them.  Spend the money on getting to GenCon.  You'll probably score half the stuff you wanted to buy as swag anyway.

It is called the BEST 4 DAYS IN GAMING for a REASON.

Last year I sat where you are and ground my teeth.  I don't intend on repeating my mistake if I can possibly help it.  I hate to go all Nike on you guys but...

JUST DO IT!


----------



## Kanegrundar (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm on it, Rel.  I started looking over the books today and I think that even with the honeymoon to pay for (and I think other than plane tickets and food/screwing around money that's taken care of) I ought to be able to swing it.  It'll take a few sacrifices, like not picking up D&D Online right when it comes out, but I think I can get it done.

I can't miss out again.

Kane


----------



## Archon (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm not one for long posts so i'll make it short. This year i told Xath, "Honey, this Gen Con will be about the people."
I had no idea what i've been missing out on by not posting very much. 
So in short, 
Thank you.
Archon, aka "Mik" aka "Xath's Lucky Boyfriend"


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 23, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Bah. You got nothin'




Edited thanks to Joshua Dyal.

(Re: your quote, What does that mean, anyway?)


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 23, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Bah. You got nothin'



He got a sig spoiler...


----------



## Crothian (Aug 23, 2005)

Archon said:
			
		

> I'm not one for long posts so i'll make it short. This year i told Xath, "Honey, this Gen Con will be about the people."
> I had no idea what i've been missing out on by not posting very much.
> So in short,
> Thank you.
> Archon, aka "Mik" aka "Xath's Lucky Boyfriend"




You're Xath's Boyfriend?!?


----------



## BOZ (Aug 23, 2005)

Xath was probably wise in downplaying her femaleness on the boards.  if all you guys were drooling over her in person, just imagine how bad the internet stalkers would be.


----------



## Ghostwind (Aug 23, 2005)

Just_Hal said:
			
		

> I left (kept playing), but came back to ENWorld last week.
> Not much on the RPG front going on but still alive.
> Hi HoE, did not go to GC this year, maybe next year, we will see.



Dude, call me! We need to talk.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 23, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> I worry and wonder if I'll cause problems for her back home.



You'd be a lot less likely to if you didn't keep hinting at what may or may not have happened between you on public, international Internet forums.  Haven't you ever heard the warnings about kissing and telling?


----------



## Henry (Aug 23, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> LISTEN to me people:  DON'T be saying this next year.  FIND a way to get there.




I would say I told you earlier that you were gonna have that much fun, but where Gencon's concerned, it's not exactly a hard prediction.  I'm already making plans to start squirrelling away some funds (right after NC Gameday ) so that I can make the trip next year, and my wife's agreed to help. Assuming finances keep their turn for the better as they are, I'll make it, AND I'll have some cash to have a good time.

So, if you go again in 2006, you've already got one more travel buddy.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 23, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> You'd be a lot less likely to if you didn't keep hinting at what may or may not have happened between you on public, international Internet forums.  Haven't you ever heard the warnings about kissing and telling?




Nothing happened. I'm just amused by what people were reading into it.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 23, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> You'd be a lot less likely to if you didn't keep hinting at what may or may not have happened between you on public, international Internet forums.  Haven't you ever heard the warnings about kissing and telling?




You think?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 23, 2005)

Just_Hal said:
			
		

> I left (kept playing), but came back to ENWorld last week.
> Not much on the RPG front going on but still alive.
> Hi HoE, did not go to GC this year, maybe next year, we will see.




Good to hear from you.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 23, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> Xath was probably wise in downplaying her femaleness on the boards.  if all you guys were drooling over her in person, just imagine how bad the internet stalkers would be.




Ya, she seemed a little nervious when I congradulated her on her costume after the costume contest, I'm not usre she recognized me and she looked a little freaked.  Of course it could have been that she did recognize me that caused her to freak.....


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 23, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Nothing happened. I'm just amused by what people were reading into it.



Until she becomes a member of the boards...


----------



## Archon (Aug 23, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> You're Xath's Boyfriend?!?



Guilty as charged.  
I find that people tend to remember me better if i mention her name. My goal for next year's Con is not have to drop her name to be remembered.


----------



## reveal (Aug 23, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, she seemed a little nervious when I congradulated her on her costume after the costume contest, I'm not usre she recognized me and she looked a little freaked.  Of course it could have been that she did recognize me that caused her to freak.....




She was just unaware that gelatinous masses could talk and you startled her.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 23, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> You think?



Occasionally.  

And even rarely, I do it with my brain and not the "Li'l J.D."


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 23, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> She was just unaware that gelatinous masses could talk and you startled her.



You sure it was not his enormous...post count.


----------



## Belen (Aug 23, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Me too, man. I has just reinforced my determination to make it next year.
> 
> I have a long list of ENworlders I still need to meet and hang out with, in addition to all these lucky bastards who are driving a stake into my heart with every post here.




Dude, you're not the only one reading this thread and wishing he could have made it.  I am hoping that next year with be the year I get to GenCon.  

<sigh> Glad you all had fun!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 23, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Dude, you're not the only one reading this thread and wishing he could have made it.  I am hoping that next year with be the year I get to GenCon.
> 
> <sigh> Glad you all had fun!



If you need a ride I will be leaving from Columbia SC


----------



## Henry (Aug 23, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Just to keep everyone from typing "hot looking Brazilian girl", her name is Gabriela, and she's...





OK, "Gabriela" = "hot Brazilian female publisher." Got it. 

Ryan: just remember the two biggest lessons you picked up by spending time together, and apply that to the next attractive, unattached lady you meet:

--You kick ass, and

--Being yourself (and therefore confident) is the most important asset you've got.

Good luck, man.


----------



## jester47 (Aug 23, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Oh! Is that what your "pull back" was about!
> 
> I was wondering what had gone wrong for you last year that you were so entirely distancing yourself.
> 
> Glad it's making you happy man. I had feared that you had done something stupid and were ashamed of your actions




Nope, I never do anything stupid!  I just have a new rule set for dealing with the ladies.  Even if it wasn't making me happy (which it is, stop me some time and I will tell you) I would still do it.  And in fact for a while it wasn't.  Hebrews 10:31 "It is a dreadful thing to fall into the hands of the living God."  Now though I feel somthing like the 6 million dollar man.


----------



## fett527 (Aug 23, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> ...Last year I sat where you are and ground my teeth.  I don't intend on repeating my mistake if I can possibly help it.  I hate to go all Nike on you guys but...
> 
> JUST DO IT!




I'm holding you to this Rel.    We're going and you'd better be there!


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 23, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Ryan: just remember the two biggest lessons you picked up by spending time together, and apply that to the next attractive, *unattached* lady you meet:



Emphasis mine!  It ain't right to go poaching on another man's... uh, game preserve.  Worrying about whether or not you screwed up someone's relationship with her boyfriend for a weekend fling isn't worth it.

Says the guy who stole my wife away from some out-of-town dweeby boyfriend, and had to fend off several other attempted theft attempts.  

My wife was totally a hot commodity, though.  It still ain't right!


----------



## Belen (Aug 23, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> I would say I told you earlier that you were gonna have that much fun, but where Gencon's concerned, it's not exactly a hard prediction.  I'm already making plans to start squirrelling away some funds (right after NC Gameday ) so that I can make the trip next year, and my wife's agreed to help. Assuming finances keep their turn for the better as they are, I'll make it, AND I'll have some cash to have a good time.
> 
> So, if you go again in 2006, you've already got one more travel buddy.




Heh...if you go, then I am going to go.  Besides, I'd pay money to sit in a car with Rel and Henry for that long.  That would be better than a comedy club after 15 shots of whiskey!


----------



## Belen (Aug 23, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> If you need a ride I will be leaving from Columbia SC




You watch...there will be so many of us from the Carolinas that Rel will have to rent a van to drive.

Why is it that Rel always volunteers for things?


----------



## Belen (Aug 23, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> My wife was totally a hot commodity, though.  It still ain't right!




Wife stealing!?  No wonder Alenda refuses to go to cons.  I was lucky enough to get her to go to NC gameday!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 23, 2005)

Was out for lunch today and there in Zaxby's a guy just back from GENCON!  Small world, he said it was quite the event.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 23, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Wife stealing!?  No wonder Alenda refuses to go to cons.  I was lucky enough to get her to go to NC gameday!



Well, she wasn't anyone's wife when I stole her.  And I'm not worried about my wife at cons; she has a dim view in general of the studliness of gamers.  

Me being the exception to that, of course.


----------



## reveal (Aug 23, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Well, she wasn't anyone's wife when I stole her.  And I'm not worried about my wife at cons; she has a dim view in general of the studliness of gamers.
> 
> Me being the exception to that, of course.




So you're saying your wife has poor eyesight, eh? Hmmmm....


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 23, 2005)

jester47 said:
			
		

> Now though I feel somthing like the 6 million dollar man.




But do you make the cool noises when you run or jump?  If not...it don't count.    

Seriously... good on ya.  I hope I hit the same mark some day.


----------



## Henry (Aug 23, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Was out for lunch today and there in Zaxby's a guy just back from GENCON!  Small world, he said it was quite the event.




Trace, you just can't win, can you? Everybody BUT you went, including random strangers in Zaxby's... 

Hopefully, I'll see you next year.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 23, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Trace, you just can't win, can you? Everybody BUT you went, including random strangers in Zaxby's...
> 
> Hopefully, I'll see you next year.




I didn't go.  *Wanders off, scuffing rocks and pouting*


----------



## Kanegrundar (Aug 23, 2005)

Don't feel bad, I didn't either...  <Wanders off with DMCal to pout>

Kane


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 23, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> I saw them together again a little later, and then a third time when they were sitting on the floor chatting, and I will tell you all that judging by body language and nonverbal cues...




Arrrgh! This drives me up the wall! Why can't girls just SAY what they WANT? What's with forcing us to read subtle social cues? I am not into playing games like that.



			
				Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> And over on the GENCON forums someone was asking if people found love at GENCON...




I have attached a handy diagram.







TM


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 23, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Arrrgh! This drives me up the wall! Why can't girls just SAY what they WANT? What's with forcing us to read subtle social cues? I am not into playing games like that...




Et tu Brute?   








That might be Shirt-worthy


----------



## Kanegrundar (Aug 23, 2005)

That's hilarious, Wulf.

Kane


----------



## Crothian (Aug 23, 2005)

We need those shirts!!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 23, 2005)

Back off, bitches! TM'ed.


----------



## Henry (Aug 23, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Arrrgh! This drives me up the wall! Why can't girls just SAY what they WANT? What's with forcing us to read subtle social cues?




You'll find ladies who don't want to play that game either, but you'll probably find as many or more who do. I believe it's because, as general groups, men and women perceive and process information differently, but I don't have hard facts to support it, nor am I interested in doing so in the thread. I'd prefer just to learn more on how to play the game 'cause it can be fun. Heck, I can learn both Star Fleet Battles and Mind's Eye Theater, so I can learn this too.


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 23, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> That might be Shirt-worthy





_Except the ratios are off..._


----------



## Zog (Aug 23, 2005)

I've been saying for years 'I've got to make it Gen Con next year..."

My wife even asked me in June - Did you want to go?  And I said, nah....

Gen Con 2006 - I'll be there!
Until then, sulking in the corner with Kanegrunder and DungeonMasterCal....


----------



## BOZ (Aug 23, 2005)

muahahahaha... the plan is working to take over gencon with enworlders!  more and more every year...


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 23, 2005)

I find this thread late, and what do I see?


			
				Buttercup said:
			
		

> Second pic is Cthulhu's Librarian, looking stylish and handsome at the Ennies.  From now on, I'll think of him as Rico Suave.





			
				Krug said:
			
		

> That.. orange...light in his eyes! Is any further evidence required that he is one of the Eldar Gods?



I am now both Rico Suave & Elder God in one. I AM ALL POWERFUL!


----------



## Henry (Aug 23, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I find this thread late, and what do I see?
> 
> 
> I am now both Rico Suave & Elder God in one. I AM ALL POWERFUL!




I've been saying all along you are one of Nyarlathotep's forms. YOU CAN'T FOOL US!!!


----------



## Pielorinho (Aug 23, 2005)

A van from NC for next year sounds like a freakin' blast. I figure that if y'all Trianglelites drove through Asheville, it'd take you about 12 hours to reach GenCon--how does that compare to whatever route you currently take?

And if the folks from the Triangle don't want to carpool, there's always folks from South Carolina, who'll probably come up to 40 anyways and then hook on over to Knoxville.

Also, I never did find the Canadiana Suite this year, in part because we were staying at a hotel some 10 minutes away from the Convention Center.  Next year I'd love to find some good folk to share a room with closer to downtown.

Daniel


----------



## reveal (Aug 23, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> A van from NC for next year sounds like a freakin' blast. I figure that if y'all Trianglelites drove through Asheville, it'd take you about 12 hours to reach GenCon--how does that compare to whatever route you currently take?
> 
> And if the folks from the Triangle don't want to carpool, there's always folks from South Carolina, who'll probably come up to 40 anyways and then hook on over to Knoxville.




It'll be like _The Beverly Hillbillies go to GenCon_!


----------



## Pielorinho (Aug 23, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> It'll be like _The Beverly Hillbillies go to GenCon_!



Okay, but dibs on playing Granny!
Daniel


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Aug 23, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Also, I never did find the Canadiana Suite this year, in part because we were staying at a hotel some 10 minutes away from the Convention Center.  Next year I'd love to find some good folk to share a room with closer to downtown.




I'm definitely going next year - maybe we could have a Rat Bastard Club suite?


----------



## Kanegrundar (Aug 23, 2005)

Zog said:
			
		

> Until then, sulking in the corner with Kanegrunder and DungeonMasterCal....




Welcome to the corner!

Kane


----------



## Klaus (Aug 23, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> Welcome to the corner!
> 
> Kane



 Scooch over, man.

*grumblegrumblegrumble*


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 23, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Scooch over, man.
> 
> *grumblegrumblegrumble*




You actually won an ENnie this year Claudio.

James Bell ascribed the lion's share of the credit for Battlebox to your work in his acceptance speech.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 23, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> So you're saying your wife has poor eyesight, eh? Hmmmm....



Oh, I'll be the first to admit I don't deserve my wife.  I didn't win her over because I'm any better than any of the other guys that she could have had at the drop of a hat.  I'm one lucky bastard and I know it.


----------



## Dave Turner (Aug 24, 2005)

My GenCon is quite as ENWorld-focused, but I managed to see a couple of folks that I can recall:

Piratecat: Found him near the White Wolf booth one day (Saturday?) and we talked about Iron Heroes a bit.  As advertised, he is a tremendously friendly and genial guy.  We got along famously although we barely knew each other.  I regret not knowing that he was running a bunch of games.  

Psion: I always like reading Psion's stuff and I recognized him when he came to the Wicked Dead booth.  We chatted about all kinds of stuff and bumped into each other again later in the con.  Let me know about that thing we discussed, Psion (ooooh, how cryptic!).  

When I wasn't schmoozing with Piratecat and Psion, I ran a ton of brief half-hour Iron Heroes demos at the White Wolf booth.  Everyone seemed to get into the spirit of the game and a few hardy bands of warriors actually managed to slay the Serpent God!  My throat suffered a bit for it, but it was worth it to see people get excited about the game.  

I didn't play in any games with ENWorlders, but I did play in a great octaNe game on Friday night which featured the immortal line:

"I don't need an invitation.  I have a grappling hook."


----------



## romp (Aug 24, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Last night my wife sat down next to me on the couch while I was sifting through some swag.  I turned to find her looking at me and I narrowed my eyes just a bit and said in a low growl, "Wanna' go?"
> 
> It turned out that she did not, in fact, wish to "go" at that particular moment.  She even looked a little scared and retreated from the room.




heh, sounds like my gf


----------



## romp (Aug 24, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Nothing happened. I'm just amused by what people were reading into it.




oh now, I can place RW's screenname with a face, I kept seeing him at the booth but it was always in one of those rushes of people when you could not step six inches from the sides of the booth and you would get swept away like in a flooded river. By the time things got calmed down he would always be gone... gotta make a point to talk more to him next year


----------



## romp (Aug 24, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> _Except the ratios are off..._




LOLMFAO


----------



## romp (Aug 24, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Psion - Sort of like an older, wiser Crothian (if such a thing is possible).  I know you say that you wish the T20 game had gone better but I still had a good time and it was a blast from the past to play Traveller.  Plus, I've never actually hit anything I've aimed at when rolling a Natural 1 like I did with my "Improvised Explosive Device".




I second that about the T20 game, it was fun despite whatever Psion says,


----------



## romp (Aug 24, 2005)

Archon said:
			
		

> Guilty as charged.
> I find that people tend to remember me better if i mention her name. My goal for next year's Con is not have to drop her name to be remembered.




oh hey, were we sitting together at the Ennies over on the side? I kept forgetting your screenname but keep remembering Xath  

Xath's costume was awesome ... (trying desperately not to make a joke about the awesome person wearing it ...  )


----------



## Klaus (Aug 24, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> You actually won an ENnie this year Claudio.
> 
> James Bell ascribed the lion's share of the credit for Battlebox to your work in his acceptance speech.



 Yeah, that was awesome (and I hadn't heard the part about James' speech... THANKS JB!) and all...

... but it just sounds like you guys had so much fun that I can't help but grumble 'bout not going!

BTW, TB, did you ask James to show you the "other cover", like I told you to?


----------



## Psion (Aug 24, 2005)

Dave Turner said:
			
		

> Psion: I always like reading Psion's stuff and I recognized him when he came to the Wicked Dead booth.  We chatted about all kinds of stuff and bumped into each other again later in the con.  Let me know about that thing we discussed, Psion (ooooh, how cryptic!).




I'm not the one you need to talk to 'bout that. I just made the connection.

Anyway, I think I did mention you in my earlier list, but whilst Dave wasn't part of our festivities, it was very cool to meet and chat with him. Jared Sorensen said about dave "Hey really is a psionics fanatics. It's actually sort of annoying." To which I said "Heh... I probably would be right there with him."


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 24, 2005)

Man, I am SO LATE to this thread... But that's what I get for leaving a bunch of projects at work that I knew were going to come up when I got back. 

So to make it as short as I can, and still touch on some things that need to be said: 
Best GenCon EVER!

I had a blast this year. The past two years were fun, but this year was so over the top I can't even think of all the cool stuff I did, and great people I met. I'll add the usual disclaimer, if I forget a name, it's not on purpose, everyone I met from ENWorld was so nice and friendly, I swear the reunion thing is so true. It's like meeting everyone again for the first time.   

Some of the highlights of GenCon 2005:
Dinner with Joe Browning, Suzi Yee, Psion, Steve Jung, and Der_Kluge
Dinner with Ethernaut, Rel, Der_kluge, DaveStebbins, Tanya
Little Canadia Suite-Hound, Dextra, & the Gelflings-you have become the center of a circle that just keeps getting bigger! Thanks for the hospitality!
The ENnies-WOW! Dextra, you pulled off one of the things I am most proud to have been a part of. The awards on Friday night are something I am going to remember for the rest of my life. Thank you so much!
Wandering the dealers room before it opened, the quiet before the storm...
Pushing the ENnies booth gear across the dealers room floor twice, on a cart that made more noise than the rest of the breaking down that was occuring, the aftermath of the storm...
Having Nicole Lindross apologise to me for not shipping something that I had ordered from Green Ronin several months ago. Then having her come up to me at the ENnies and say "Oh my God, to think I have been screwing up the order of one of the ENnies judges!"
Playing in a demo game of Burning Wheel with Greg Stolze, and run by the author, Luke Crane.
Running the booth with Crothian and Gertie. 
Playing in a demo game of D&D with Truth Seeker and two 10 year old kids, knowing the DM was awful, but realizing the kids were having a great time anyway. 
Driving to the con with Rel & Ethernaut, and picking Alzerius up on the way. 
Playing Loony Labs games with Rel, Ethernaut, Spider, Pielorinho, and Der_Kluge. 
Teaching Rel, CarlZog, Piratecat, Glassjaw, and Der_Kluge how to play Fluxx. 
Having publishers recognize ME.   
Soaking in the hot tub at 2am with Rel, Ethernaut, & Der_Kluge.
Gertie offering to let me sit on her knee, and Archon putting a quick end to it with a solid "NO"   
Playing in Rel's Sky Galleons game, even though I could barely keep my eyes open I was so tired.
Shopping the dealer's room with Crothian, Truth Seeker, and someone else I'm blanking on right now...
Dungeon Crawl Classics Tournament with Francisca, Ethernaut, and Eric. 45 minutes just to get in the entrance of the cave! Dwarves falling on sheets of ice! Multiple PC deaths! We didn't advance, but I had fun. Do we try again next year? 
True Dungeon
Teflon Billy's Rapscallions! We're bad, and we know it! 
So many new faces, so many old friends. 

Things I missed this year:
Realizing on Sunday I hardly got to talk with Buttercup at all. And she's one of the Library Posse.
Skipping out on the Round Robin game to go shop and demo in the dealers hall. Not that the shopping was bad, but it sounds like I missed a great game. 
Rels' Orcz! game.
Not getting Ron Glass to sign anything for my wife. 
Hanging oput with people that I really want to talk with more. I can't spend nearly as much time as I'd like to with everyone. I feel bad about just having passing conversations with IronWolf, Sidereal Knight, Romp, Jester47, The_Universe, Queen D, Ghostwind, Frukathka, Bolen, Boz, Clueless, Shemeska, Justinian, and many more. 
Not meeting up with Mouseferatu for the third(?) year in a row.

OK, well, I'm still tired as hell after our all night drive home Sunday/Monday, so I'm header to bed. Will try to post more tomorrow, and get pics up as well.


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 24, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Realizing on Sunday I hardly got to talk with Buttercup at all. And she's one of the Library Posse.




Yeah, this was a disappointment to me as well.  So let's just consider it one more thing to add to the top of our To Do lists for next year.


----------



## reveal (Aug 24, 2005)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> Yeah, this was a disappointment to me as well.  So let's just consider it one more thing to add to the top of our To Do lists for next year.




With so many To Do's, you might end up doing the following next year:

"Hey, CL! I've been meaning to talk to you. You have exactly 5.2 seconds before I have to move on to my next thing on the list. Go!"

"Hi, Buttercup. Nice to..."

"Nice to see you too. Gotta go. Talk to you next year!"


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 24, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> With so many To Do's, you might end up doing the following next year:
> 
> "Hey, CL! I've been meaning to talk to you. You have exactly 5.2 seconds before I have to move on to my next thing on the list. Go!"
> 
> ...




Ah, but this is why I arrive on Wednesday afternoon.  This year I spent lots of time doing booth related things, but next year that job will belong to someone else, thus freeing me up to visit with old friends and new.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 24, 2005)

I always have this big to do list and end up canceling so much of stuff just because other things pop up.  By the timne i got there wednsday i canceled 40 bucks worth of tickets.


----------



## jgbrowning (Aug 24, 2005)

We're back, tired, but alive. Quite a GenCon for us. Lots of ups and downs- but more ups than downs and all in all a great convention for us.

The *ultimate short list* of ups and downs. Perhaps I'll post more if suzi ever comes back from lunch and lets me out of the booth....   

Downs: Not having A Magical Society: Beast Builder for Thursday and then when they finally get there more than 50% of them are damaged. *grr*

Ups: Having Charles Ryan (WoTC D&D Brand Manager) ask if we wanted to trade some WotC products for said Beast Builder. *nerd moment*

joe b.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 24, 2005)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> Ups: Having Charles Ryan (WoTC D&D Brand Manager) ask if we wanted to trade some WotC products for said Beast Builder. *nerd moment*
> 
> joe b.




Umm...sorry for keeping your wife for our anual long Gen Con Lunch....next year I'll steal you away if you want.

So, what cool books did you get for Beast Builder??


----------



## jgbrowning (Aug 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Umm...sorry for keeping your wife for our anual long Gen Con Lunch....next year I'll steal you away if you want.




I'm not nearly as perky as she is. 



> So, what cool books did you get for Beast Builder??




DMG II and Lords of Madness. There was another gentleman with Charles but I can't for certain remember who it was, but I'm thinking it may have been David Noonen, but I'm not for sure.

Both of them look pretty cool from the small time I've had to look at them.

joe b.


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 24, 2005)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> DMG II and Lords of Madness. There was another gentleman with Charles but I can't for certain remember who it was, but I'm thinking it may have been David Noonen, but I'm not for sure.
> 
> Both of them look pretty cool from the small time I've had to look at them.





_Ummmm...  Charles and David or the books..?_





Thanks for dinner, btw!


----------



## jgbrowning (Aug 24, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> _Ummmm...  Charles and David or the books..?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Heh, thanks for the dinner? Thanks for the scotch! I'd rather have some single malt than a chicken parm anyday. 

joe b.


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 24, 2005)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> The *ultimate short list* of ups and downs. Perhaps I'll post more if suzi ever comes back from lunch and lets me out of the booth....




I'd apologize, but I'm not sorry!  The testosterone level at GenCon can get overwhelming, so it was nice to just go sit down for some nice girl talk with Suzi, who is a Goddess of Coolness.  Besides, you ended up with a giant shopping bag of salad to console you!


----------



## jgbrowning (Aug 24, 2005)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> I'd apologize, but I'm not sorry!  The testosterone level at GenCon can get overwhelming, so it was nice to just go sit down for some nice girl talk with Suzi, who is a Goddess of Coolness.  Besides, you ended up with a giant shopping bag of salad to console you!




heh, yeah, I imagine the con is a massive outbreak of testosterone.  And the full-sized Buco di Beppo salad was a wonderful surprise. I like mistakes in my favor.    

joe b.


----------



## Dextra (Aug 24, 2005)

*Bless Your Soul!*



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> Next year, I'm thinking of organizing some night get togethers that are not run by Denise and Hound.  They do agreat job, but it is a lot of work and they deserve to have some nights free to do what they want to do.




Brilliant idea!

Or Teflon Billy could host a hot tub party...


----------



## reveal (Aug 24, 2005)

Dextra said:
			
		

> Brilliant idea!
> 
> Or Teflon Billy could host a hot tub party...




Yeah! I can finally wear that Speedo that makes me look like a bartlett pear!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 24, 2005)

Dextra said:
			
		

> Brilliant idea!
> 
> Or Teflon Billy could host a hot tub party...




Well, CL and his friends had the hot tub party I think this year.....


----------



## Quartermoon (Aug 24, 2005)

The most amusing/embarassing GenCon moments for me were whenever I was with Piratecat, and he would introduce me to one of you folks: "This is Quartermoon."  The blank looks (who??) were priceless...nothing goes together like the most well-known personality on these boards and a lurker lady who has a post count of about...what, 80?  



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> I was massively impressed by the Gelflings....And when some other kids showed up at the Canadiana Suite, the Gelflings immediately jumped in and invited these other kids to play games with them.




The other kids were mine--and I have to agree with Rel. The girls were very, very sweet to my two and they really hit it off.  (I was so proud to overhear them describing their characters to each other...sniff, sniff)  Since I bring my girls to GenCon every year now, I hope they can keep seeing each other.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 24, 2005)

Quartermoon said:
			
		

> The most amusing/embarassing GenCon moments for me were whenever I was with Piratecat, and he would introduce me to one of you folks: "This is Quartermoon."  The blank looks (who??) were priceless...nothing goes together like the most well-known personality on these boards and a lurker lady who has a post count of about...what, 80?




We didn't run into each other but when Kevin mentioned you were there I knew who you were from the Ohio Gameday!!


----------



## DaveStebbins (Aug 24, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I am now Rico Suave



It was the combination of the bow tie and the bright green Converse sneakers that made the suit.   

-Dave


----------



## Dextra (Aug 24, 2005)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> I'd apologize, but I'm not sorry!  The testosterone level at GenCon can get overwhelming, so it was nice to just go sit down for some nice girl talk with Suzi, who is a Goddess of Coolness.  Besides, you ended up with a giant shopping bag of salad to console you!




This reminds me, I love the idea of doing a girls only PJ party one night.  It was awesome of you letting us crash in your suite Wednesday night, and I think it'd be a hoot to have a slumber party-theme gathering for the estrogen crowd!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 24, 2005)

Dextra said:
			
		

> This reminds me, I love the idea of doing a girls only PJ party one night.  It was awesome of you letting us crash in your suite Wednesday night, and I think it'd be a hoot to have a slumber party-theme gathering for the estrogen crowd!



 That would be a riot and a half.  I vote "yes" and happily volunteer to bring the (instert girly drink here) mix!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 24, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> That would be a riot and a half.  I vote "yes" and happily volunteer to bring the (instert girly drink here) mix!





And I'll take Hound and Universe out and we'll do some heavy drinking Crothian style!!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> And I'll take Hound and Universe out and we'll do some heavy drinking Crothian style!!



 *laughs*  You do that, Crothian!  I'd pay good money to see my husband drunk!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 24, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *laughs*  You do that, Crothian!  I'd pay good money to see my husband drunk!




Excel;lent, I can use this to feeed my Thieves World addiction......


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 24, 2005)

I've spent several hours today reading this thread and just smiling.  Having the blessing of being able to read over these stories - many of which I was a part of - is simply phenomenal.

GenCon was incredible this year... and it was all because of you guys.  From the cool, calm head nod greeting of T-Bill to the horrified Fusangite running from the vomit in the Canadiana Suite - I have made memories this year that will stay with me forever.

Maybe I'm just a little over-tired... or maybe I'm just a little overwhelmed by what a great, great group of people my husband introduced me to.  

Now, it's off to bed.


----------



## d20Dwarf (Aug 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> And I'll take Hound and Universe out and we'll do some heavy drinking Crothian style!!




And I'll take Teflon Billy and the Rapscallions to an adjoining suite with a bottle of scotch and a hand-crank drill. 

I didn't spend much time with EN Worlders this year, but it sounds like I missed out on a lot of fun. Piratecat's game was fun, T-Bill and I make good thugs it turns out...who would have thought?  Together we pummeled the hell out of the BBEG, causing Piratecat to exclaim "wow, that grappling really is better than I thought." 

It was a joy having Buttercup in my Midnight game, even if I did stick her with a gimpy Dorn channeler that didn't know anybody.


----------



## Quartermoon (Aug 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> We didn't run into each other but when Kevin mentioned you were there I knew who you were from the Ohio Gameday!!




Wow.  You have a memory like a steel trap!


----------



## BOZ (Aug 24, 2005)

next year, i definitely need to hang out with people whom i only just smiled and waved at or said maybe a few sentences to, such as Crothian, Chthulhu's Librarian, Queen D and Universe, and others, and those i missed meeting in the first place.

not that i don't want to re-hang out with people i've hung out with in the last three years... it's just always good to connect with new people face to face.


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Aug 24, 2005)

I had a super-busy GenCon schedule, so I didn't get to meet as many ENWorlders as I'd have liked, and those I met I only met in passing.  Still, everybody was very nice.  (I have a snapshot of Buttercup and Suzi Yee on my Treo 650 ... as soon as I get it downloaded, I'll post it.  It was taken at Buca de Beppo, prior to their scoring a bagload of free food.)

My GenCon highlights were:

(1) Playing _Mutants & Masterminds_ for the first time, and with a GM who genuinely gets what comic books are supposed to feel like.  (Unfortunately, getting into this game caused me to miss the ENnies.)

(2) Meeting Mark of CMG and playing in two of his excellent games.  Mark is a seriously talented DM, with a knack for pacing and keeping things fun for everybody.  I highly recommend joining one of his games at a future con.

(3) Playing in some Sealed Booster D&D minis.  I didn't do so hot (finishing 2-2, 3-2, and 2-2 over three events), but the experience was still great.  (In my third event, I lost twice in a row due to Ulmo being critted and failing the subsequent morale save.  The odds of the combo crit-and-fail is about 66-to-1.  To have it done twice in a row ... well, let's just say I haven't had much luck in D&D minis.)

(4) The Exhibit Hall, as always.  I could wander in there for six hours a day.

I gotta say, this was the best GenCon in recent memory.  (This year was my 20th GenCon ... I've only missed two since I first started going in 1984.)  I only had one really bad experience (in the seven-card stud tournament), and many great ones.

Anyway, those few of y'all I managed to meet, it was a pleasure.  Hopefully I'll meet more of y'all and spend more time at ENWorld functions next year.


----------



## Rassilon (Aug 24, 2005)

Post 1: Pretty bored, may as well read this GenCon thread (ha! crazy Indiannapolos, inviting roleplayers over . . .)

Post 40: Hey, it really is nice reading about some of these people that I've never met, but having read what they've been writing for a couple of years, I feel like I soughta know.

Post 80: This sounds like real fun. GenCon sounds OK, meeting ENWorlders sounds excellent.

Post 220: I WANNA GO TO GENCON. IWANNA IWANNA IWANNA.

Post 250: *maudlin* Oh GenCon, why could we not be together. WHYYYYYYYYY?

Post 315: "Hey Mister, you wanna buy a Kidney ? I got to go GenCon next year . . ."


----------



## Staffan (Aug 24, 2005)

Dextra said:
			
		

> This reminds me, I love the idea of doing a girls only PJ party one night.  It was awesome of you letting us crash in your suite Wednesday night, and I think it'd be a hoot to have a slumber party-theme gathering for the estrogen crowd!



As long as someone brings a camera and posts lots of pictures afterward, I'm all for this.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 24, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Arrrgh! This drives me up the wall! Why can't girls just SAY what they WANT? What's with forcing us to read subtle social cues? I am not into playing games like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is T-Shirt worthy and I can see it as a big seller in 06!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 24, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> It'll be like _The Beverly Hillbillies go to GenCon_!



Why do I hear the old song "Convoy" in my head.

_Uh, Breaker One-Nine, this here's the Rubber Duck 
You got a copy on me Pig-Pen? C'mon 

Uh, yeah 10-4 Pig Pen, fer sure, fer sure 
By golly it's clean clear to Flag-Town, C'mon 

Uh, yeah, that's a big 10-4 Pig-Pen, 
Yeah, we definitely got us the front door good buddy, 
Mercy sakes alive, looks like we got us a convoy 

Was the dark of the moon, on the sixth of June 
In a Kenworth, pullin' logs 
Cabover Pete with a reefer on 
And a Jimmy haulin' hogs 
We 'as headin' fer bear on I-One-Oh 
'Bout a mile outta Shaky-Town 
I sez Pig-Pen, this here's the Rubber Duck 
An' I'm about to put the hammer on down 

Cause we gotta little ol' convoy, rockin' through the night 
Yeah we gotta little ol' convoy, ain't she a beautiful sight? 
Come on an' join our convoy, ain't nothin' gonna git in our way 
We're gonna roll this truckin' convoy, cross the USA 
Convoy... Convoy... 

Uh, breaker Pig-Pen, this here's The Duck 
Uh, you wanna back off them hogs 
10-4, 'bout five mile or so, 10-roger 
Them hogs is gittin' in-tense up here 

By the time we got into Tulsa-Town 
We had eighty-five trucks in all 
But they's a road block up on the clover leaf 
An' them bears 'as wall to wall 
Yeah them smokies 'as thick as bugs on a bumper 
They even had a bear-in-the-air 
I sez callin' all trucks, this here's The Duck 
We about to go a huntin' bear 

Cause we gotta great big convoy, rockin' through the night 
Yeah we gotta great big convoy, ain't she a beautiful sight? 
Come on an' join our convoy, ain't nothin' gonna git in our way 
We're gonna roll this truckin' convoy, cross the USA 
Convoy... Convoy... 

Uh, you wanna give me a 10-9 on that Pig-Pen? 
Uh, negatory Pig-Pen, yer still too close 
Yeah, them hogs is startin' close up my sinuses 
Mercy sakes, you better back off another ten 

Well we rolled up interstate fourty-four 
Like a rocket sled on rails 
We tore up all a our swindle sheets 
An' left 'em settin' on the scales 
By the time we hit that Chi-Town 
Them bears was a gittin' smart 
They'd brought up some reinforcements 
From the Illinois National Guard 
There 'as armored cars, and tanks, and Jeeps 
An' rigs of every size 
Yeah them chicken coops 'as full a bears 
An' choppers filled the skies 
Well we shot the line, an' we went for broke 
With a thousand screamin' trucks 
And eleven long-haired friends of Jesus 
In a chartreusse microbus 

Hey Sod Buster, listen 
You wanna put that microbus in behind the suicide jockey? 
Yeah, he's haulin dynamite 
He needs all the help he can git 

Well we laid a strip fer the Jersey Shore 
An' prepared to cross the line 
I could see the bridge 'as lined with bears 
But I didn't have a doggone dime 
I sez Pig-Pen, this here's the Rubber Duck 
We just ain't a gonna pay no toll 
So we crashed the gate doin' ninety-eight 
I sez, let them truckers roll, 10-4 

Cause we gotta mighty convoy, rockin' through the night 
Yeah we gotta mighty convoy, ain't she a beautiful sight? 
Come on an' join our convoy, ain't nothin' gonna git in our way 
We're gonna roll this truckin' convoy, cross the USA 
Convoy... Convoy... 

Uh, 10-4 Pig-Pen, what's yer 20? 
Omaha?! 
Well they oughta know what to do with them hogs out there fer sure 
Well mercy sakes alive good buddy 
We gonna back on outta here 
So keep the bugs off yer glass 
An' the bears off yer... tail 
We gonna catch ya on the flip-flop 
This here's the Rubber Duck on the side 
We gone 
Bye, Bye... _


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 24, 2005)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> It was a joy having Buttercup in my Midnight game, even if I did stick her with a gimpy Dorn channeler that didn't know anybody.




Thanks, the pleasure was mutual.  And I may have been gimpy, but I found the McGuffin!


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Aug 24, 2005)

Jeff Wilder said:
			
		

> My GenCon highlights were:
> 
> (1) Playing _Mutants & Masterminds_ for the first time, and with a GM who genuinely gets what comic books are supposed to feel like.  (Unfortunately, getting into this game caused me to miss the ENnies.).




If only I had noticed you were an ENWorlder at the time!

I am so glad you enjoyed the game.  Perhaps next year Bad Axe will get off more than one or two shots at people.


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 24, 2005)

Dextra said:
			
		

> This reminds me, I love the idea of doing a girls only PJ party one night. It was awesome of you letting us crash in your suite Wednesday night, and I think it'd be a hoot to have a slumber party-theme gathering for the estrogen crowd!




It was absolutely no problem, Denise.

And yeah, we absolutely must have some sort of girly event!


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 24, 2005)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> It was absolutely no problem, Denise.
> 
> And yeah, we absolutely must have some sort of girly event!




Can I come?


----------



## Pielorinho (Aug 24, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> I have attached a handy diagram.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wulf, I ain't sayin that you're underestimating the number of people who have found love at Gencon.  But your chart shows a heckuva lot of people who have found love at GenCon who *haven't* found soap at GenCon.  Color me suspicious.

Daniel


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 24, 2005)

Jeff Wilder said:
			
		

> (2) Meeting Mark of CMG and playing in two of his excellent games.  Mark is a seriously talented DM, with a knack for pacing and keeping things fun for everybody.  I highly recommend joining one of his games at a future con.





You rock, Jeff!  Having you at the table made DMing that much more easy and very fun.  I know we'll be gaming again in the future but, specifically, if you ever come through my neck of the woods you have to let me know in advance so we can set something up.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 24, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Wulf, I ain't sayin that you're underestimating the number of people who have found love at Gencon.  But your chart shows a heckuva lot of people who have found love at GenCon who *haven't* found soap at GenCon.  Color me suspicious.
> 
> Daniel




Yeah, yeah, yeah. GlassJaw has already pointed out the logical errors in my diagram in painstaking detail.

Which, of course, has led me to speculate on another data point: Gamers who Obsess Over a Diagram to the Point of Missing the Joke.

And let's just say, I don't think there's a lot of overlap between _that_ data point and either of the previous two.


----------



## Pielorinho (Aug 24, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Yeah, yeah, yeah. GlassJaw has already pointed out the logical errors in my diagram in painstaking detail.
> 
> Which, of course, has led me to speculate on another data point: Gamers who Obsess Over a Diagram to the Point of Missing the Joke.



Hey, now--t'ain't my fault I just got out of my first math class in a decade!
Daniel


----------



## Rel (Aug 24, 2005)

Staffan said:
			
		

> As long as someone brings a camera and posts lots of pictures afterward, I'm all for this.




Hell, I plan to videotape it and sell it on Pay Per View.   We'll never need another ENnies fundraiser again!


----------



## reveal (Aug 24, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Hell, I plan to videotape it and sell it on Pay Per View.   We'll never need another ENnies fundraiser again!




_GenCon Girls Gone Wild!_

I smell a hit!


----------



## Pielorinho (Aug 24, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> _GenCon Girls Gone Wild!_
> 
> I smell a hit!



*Buttercup*, c'mon--surely you're exaggerating when you say that GenCon is a testosterone fest? 

Daniel


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 24, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> GenCon Girls Gone Wild!
> 
> I smell a hit!




Wild indeed!

Look at those crazy girls... roll up their characters!  It's so hot when they... defeat those monsters!!  Oh yeah!  Flash me those... d20's!

Mmm! Talk nerdy to me!!


----------



## Rel (Aug 24, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I smell a hit!




Under some circumstances you might be literally correct.  But good looking and good smelling women are vastly over represented in the ENWorld GenCon contingent compared to the general population there.


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 24, 2005)

Maybe start a T-Shirt site with some of the proceeds going to the ENnies...


----------



## reveal (Aug 24, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Maybe start a T-Shirt site with some of the proceeds going to the ENnies...






			
				Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Talk nerdy to me!!




There's your first slogan right there.


----------



## Xath (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm stealing work internet to catch up on this thread.  I hate not having web-access at home.     I feel like it will take me days to respond to everything I want to.  

Aside from the fact that this page has given me tons and tons of t-shirt ideas.  Has anyone thought of taking them to Cafe Press, and using the sale proceeds to help fund the Ennies?  (and then Rel would have a market for the GenCon Girls Gone Wild DVD   )


----------



## reveal (Aug 24, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Under some circumstances you might be literally correct.  But good looking and good smelling women are vastly over represented in the ENWorld GenCon contingent compared to the general population there.




I like them odds.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 24, 2005)

There already *is* a talk nerdy to me tee shirt.

However - I would pay a handsome fee for a shirt that says "It's my fault Black Leaf died."  ... don't know if stealing the line is legal, though.


----------



## Rel (Aug 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Next year, I'm thinking of organizing some night get togethers that are not run by Denise and Hound. They do agreat job, but it is a lot of work and they deserve to have some nights free to do what they want to do.




Crothian were talking about this and I think this is a must.  It is great that Dextra and family were willing to host the Canadiana Suite every night this year but they should not have to bear the burden alone, especially since they have so many other responsibilities to juggle and *kids*.  This should be a floating party that moves from place to place each night.  It would be easy to advertise as we can just note the location for each night at the ENnies booth like we note the locations of the Pickup Games.


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 24, 2005)

Is it better with two dots in love? 


(Removed "Gencon" for obvious legal reasons.)


----------



## reveal (Aug 24, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Talk nerdy to me!!




_Talk Nerdy to Me

You know I never
I never seen you roll so good
You never game the way you should
But I like it
And I know you like it too
The way that I want you
I gotta have you
Oh yes, I do

You know I never
I never ever stay out late
You know that I can't get a date
I got issues
And I know you cannot wait
Wait to settle too
I gotta touch boob

Chorus:
Cause baby we’ll be
At GenCon
In the library
Behind the chem lab
Till I’m screamin’ for more
Down the basement
Of my parent's home
And baby
Talk nerdy to me

You know I message you
I message you on ICQ
I’m only hoping that you’re on
So I can a/s/l you
When you type those words to me
I moan so softly
I need Kleenex

Chorus

Honey pick up those dice and roll for me

Solo, chorus out_

-- With all apologies to Poison (Greatest. Hairband. Ever.)


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 24, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> _GenCon Girls Gone Wild!_
> 
> I *smell* a hit!



Maybe a bad choice of word


----------



## Xath (Aug 24, 2005)

Well, I was going to post a long list of everyone who I loved spending time with at Gencon, but Rel beat me to it, and I pretty much agree with him on all counts.  



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> And then there's Teflon Billy. Teflon Billy is just exactly as cool as you think he would be in person. He's just the essence of smooth but deep down a tremendously nice guy. He's a total badass with a heart of gold. Kind of like a Canadian Johnny Cash without all the constant singing.




This kind of description is one of the multitude of reasons I’m disappointed that I didn’t get to game with Rel this year.  Everyone who played in his games kept gushing about how awesome they were and I’m extremely jealous.  This truly was the “Year of Rel,” and I’m thankful that I got to spend time with such a creative and incredibly nice person.


----------



## reveal (Aug 24, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Maybe a bad choice of word




I think it's apropos. 

Besides, we can include a scratch and sniff card. When you get to a certain scene, you scratch and sniff the appropriate square. It ranges from BO to lavender scented soap.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 24, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I think it's apropos.
> 
> Besides, we can include a scratch and sniff card. When you get to a certain scene, you scratch and sniff the appropriate square. It ranges from BO to lavender scented soap.



 reveal... that's weird.


----------



## Rel (Aug 24, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> This kind of description is one of the multitude of reasons I’m disappointed that I didn’t get to game with Rel this year.  Everyone who played in his games kept gushing about how awesome they were and I’m extremely jealous.  This truly was the “Year of Rel,” and I’m thankful that I got to spend time with such a creative and incredibly nice person.




   (One more reason why Xath is "all that and a bag of dice".)

We live too close together to have to wait a year for another gaming opportunity, Xath.  I can't make it to the upcoming VA/MD/DC Game Day but I'll do my level best to get to the next one.  And you guys should try and make the trip down to NC for one of the 3 Game Days in the next 9 months.  If you can make it down then I'll reserve spots at my table for you and Archon in advance.


----------



## Rel (Aug 24, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> reveal... that's weird.




Queen D, meet reveal.


----------



## Belen (Aug 24, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Wild indeed!
> 
> Look at those crazy girls... roll up their characters!  It's so hot when they... defeat those monsters!!  Oh yeah!  Flash me those... d20's!
> 
> Mmm! Talk nerdy to me!!




You had me a "flash me those...d20s."    

If I had the courage, I would have my wife post her d20 activity list.  It's like Truth or Dare, but without the Truth.


----------



## Belen (Aug 24, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> (One more reason why Xath is "all that and a bag of dice".)
> 
> We live too close together to have to wait a year for another gaming opportunity, Xath.  I can't make it to the upcoming VA/MD/DC Game Day but I'll do my level best to get to the next one.  And you guys should try and make the trip down to NC for one of the 3 Game Days in the next 9 months.  If you can make it down then I'll reserve spots at my table for you and Archon in advance.




Ditto, Xath.  You should try and make it down for a NC Gameday sometime. They are always a blast.  You could even hook a ride with CL.


----------



## Xath (Aug 24, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> (One more reason why Xath is "all that and a bag of dice".)
> 
> We live too close together to have to wait a year for another gaming opportunity, Xath.  I can't make it to the upcoming VA/MD/DC Game Day but I'll do my level best to get to the next one.  And you guys should try and make the trip down to NC for one of the 3 Game Days in the next 9 months.  If you can make it down then I'll reserve spots at my table for you and Archon in advance.




I'm going to do my best to make it down to NC.  I don't know if I can make September, but I'll definitly plan for January.


----------



## Rel (Aug 24, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> If I had the courage, I would have my wife post her d20 activity list.  It's like Truth or Dare, but without the Truth.




I've been curious to see this thing since you mentioned it at the last DM Dinner.  Seriously, you should post it in OT.


----------



## devilbat (Aug 24, 2005)

> GenCon Girls Gone Wild!




I was tossing this idea around True Tavern on Friday night.  Surprisingly, I didn't get any takers


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 24, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> reveal... that's weird.



Are you at all surprised by that?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 24, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Are you at all surprised by that?



 Not surprised.  It was just weirder than usually expect from him... and that's really saying something.


----------



## Majoru Oakheart (Aug 24, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Yep. My one registered game was, I thought, going to be an introduction to Eberron. Nothing in the registration material told me I needed to show up with a character. But I get there, and they ask me where my character is, and on telling them I don't have one, they make me pay an extra buck to get one. It's a kobold wizard.  Yay!



This sounds a lot like the Mark of Heroes Special Event at Gencon.  It is an RPGA event.  So each person who plays needs an RPGA number and a character, although they were giving out premade to the new people for 1 dollar (25 cents per sheet for photocopying).

Now, RPGA events are already notoriously linear and have a low amount of role playing.  I still think they are fun, however, they are just limited to their format (4 hour long blocks with a hard time limit and have to be generic enough that any group of players can finish them).  However, the Gencon Special events tend to be dungeon crawls with very little time to finish them.  They try to cram about 5-8 encounters in a 4 hour block, which requires that everyone pay full attention to the game and not get side tracked by role playing that won't help the adventure that much.  If this is the mod, I believe it is, then really all you needed to know is "the daughter is likely in this building, go get her."  Then you get there and you just kill all the monsters in all the rooms to find her.  After a couple of times running the mod, most DMs get impatient with questions THEY know are not important to the adventure because they've been yelled at a couple of times over the con for not moving fast enough and not getting to the end of the adventure.

The special is a bad idea for a beginner, the real reason to play them is that they give more XP and gold to your character than normal Mark of Heroes (the Living Ebberon Campaign) adventures.  Plus, they sometimes give good benefits for future adventures.

That all being said, it sounds like you still got a bad DM for this adventure, as there was more room for role playing than that in the mod.  Still, they are required to run the mod as written.  If they aren't given a description of the person, they don't have one to give you.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 24, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Not surprised.  It was just weirder than usually expect from him... and that's really saying something.



Yes, that really is.


----------



## reveal (Aug 24, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Not surprised.  It was just weirder than usually expect from him... and that's really saying something.




Every now and then I like to lower the bar.


----------



## reveal (Aug 24, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Yes, that really is.




No encouragment, please.


----------



## Rel (Aug 24, 2005)

Majoru Oakheart said:
			
		

> The special is a bad idea for a beginner, the real reason to play them is that they give more XP and gold to your character than normal Mark of Heroes (the Living Ebberon Campaign) adventures.  Plus, they sometimes give good benefits for future adventures.




Wow.  It's like "Grinding" in a tabletop RPG.  This might be the closest thing to actual WrongBad Fun that I've ever heard of.


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Aug 24, 2005)

Speaking of GenCon Girls gone wild, the first yeat at Indy, some the the Nothingland users and I were sitting around at about midnight ready to start a game.  We were in the main hallway and in come these guys with cameras and a cute girl in a Catholic school girl outfit.  They began taking . . . um, risque photos of her when they thought nobody was looking.  I think it was at that moment we imagined what GenCon Girls Gone Wild would be like.

Boz, were you there for that unusal circumstance?


----------



## reveal (Aug 24, 2005)

Keeper of Secrets said:
			
		

> Boz, were you there for that unusal circumstance?




Who do you think was wearing the Catholic school girl outfit?


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 24, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Wow.  It's like "Grinding" in a tabletop RPG.  This might be the closest thing to actual WrongBad Fun that I've ever heard of.



I don't want to ever hear about "Grinding" in a tabletop RPG again.  Especially in a thread were pictures of the gamers potentially involved are prominent.


----------



## Pielorinho (Aug 24, 2005)

Majoru Oakheart said:
			
		

> This sounds a lot like the Mark of Heroes Special Event at Gencon. It is an RPGA event. So each person who plays needs an RPGA number and a character, although they were giving out premade to the new people for 1 dollar (25 cents per sheet for photocopying).
> 
> That all being said, it sounds like you still got a bad DM for this adventure, as there was more room for role playing than that in the mod. Still, they are required to run the mod as written. If they aren't given a description of the person, they don't have one to give you.



That makes sense.  I just wish the registration materials had made it a little clearer what sort of game it was going to be; had I understood, I wouldn't have signed up for it to begin with.

Daniel


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 24, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I don't want to ever hear about "Grinding" in a tabletop RPG again.  Especially in a thread were pictures of the gamers potentially involved are prominent.




What is "grinding"...at least in this context?


----------



## Xath (Aug 24, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> That makes sense.  I just wish the registration materials had made it a little clearer what sort of game it was going to be; had I understood, I wouldn't have signed up for it to begin with.
> 
> Daniel





I don't think I'll be signing up for any official games next year.  I think I'd have a lot more fun with pick-ups.  Especially after this year.


----------



## reveal (Aug 24, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> I don't think I'll be signing up for any official games next year.  I think I'd have a lot more fun with pick-ups.  Especially after this year.




Do pick-up games cost anything? What's the average cost for an official game, if there is any? I'm trying to budget for next year.


----------



## Rel (Aug 24, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> What is "grinding"...at least in this context?




I'll leave the definition that JD is citing to your imagination.  I'm talking about "Grinding" as the term is used in computer RPG's where (at least if I understand it correctly) it refers to the practice of having your character fight monsters for the sole purpose of collecting XP and loot without any attempt to further the plot at all.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 24, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> What is "grinding"...at least in this context?



The partner to "bumping" of course.   

Of course, I don't have much more interest in grinding in the sense that Rel's using it than in the sense that I was.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 24, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Do pick-up games cost anything? What's the average cost for an official game, if there is any? I'm trying to budget for next year.



 Pickup games are free.  A game that you would sign up for on the Gen Con website will cost $1.50/ticket (unless it's something like D&D for cash or True Dungeon).


----------



## reveal (Aug 24, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Pickup games are free.  A game that you would sign up for on the Gen Con website will cost $1.50/ticket (unless it's something like D&D for cash or True Dungeon).




D&D for cash? How does that work? And is True Dugeon as fun as it looks? Universe makes a swanky paladin.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 24, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> D&D for cash? How does that work?



Heheh, ask Quickbeam about that, if he gets around to posting in this thread (he's been a bit inactive for a while, but he asked me for the link specifically.)  He got $100 for a game of D&D!


----------



## reveal (Aug 24, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Heheh, ask Quickbeam about that, if he gets around to posting in this thread (he's been a bit inactive for a while, but he asked me for the link specifically.)  He got $100 for a game of D&D!




Did he "perform" for the DM or something? Seriously, how do you make money playing D&D? I want me some o' dat!


----------



## Xath (Aug 24, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Did he "perform" for the DM or something? Seriously, how do you make money playing D&D? I want me some o' dat!




Your group faces an appropriate level encounter, and the group to defeat their challenge the fastest, wins $100 per surviving member.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 24, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> D&D for cash? How does that work? And is True Dugeon as fun as it looks? Universe makes a swanky paladin.



True Dungeon is fun but you run the risk with party members, it is better with those you know.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 24, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Heheh, ask Quickbeam about that, if he gets around to posting in this thread (he's been a bit inactive for a while, but he asked me for the link specifically.)  He got $100 for a game of D&D!




I was paid 50 bux a week for 6 weeks one summer to run a 2 hour/week session for a bunch of kids at a summer school program.  That rawked.  Just a 2 hour hack'n'slash where they had to learn to rely on each other or have the monsters eat their heads.  EZ money.


----------



## reveal (Aug 24, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> Your group faces an appropriate level encounter, and the group to defeat their challenge the fastest, wins $100 per surviving member.




Ah. I take it you use pregen characters? Sounds neat.


----------



## Xath (Aug 24, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Ah. I take it you use pregen characters? Sounds neat.





This year we used the "Iconics."  I don't know whether that's the same every year though.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 24, 2005)

Actually, that's not what Quickbeam did at all.  I don't want to steal his thunder unless it's apparent that he's not going to pop in and tell his story, but he got paid $100 to *not* play a game of D&D.

I know he bumped into several ENWorlders during the Con and told them the story, though.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 24, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> D&D for cash? How does that work? And is True Dugeon as fun as it looks? Universe makes a swanky paladin.



 True Dungeon is - without a doubt - worth your $20/ticket.  It is an aboslute BLAST.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 24, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Ah. I take it you use pregen characters? Sounds neat.



 *nods*  You've only got an hour, I believe.  You get a big list of characters and everyone gets to select.  The DM said that he had a bunch of combos (including a group of nearly all wizards) attempt to take on the dragon.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 24, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Actually, that's not what Quickbeam did at all.  I don't want to steal his thunder unless it's apparent that he's not going to pop in and tell his story, but he got paid $100 to *not* play a game of D&D.
> 
> I know he bumped into several ENWorlders during the Con and told them the story, though.




Oh...I'd love to hear that story.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 24, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Pickup games are free.  A game that you would sign up for on the Gen Con website will cost $1.50/ticket (unless it's something like D&D for cash or True Dungeon).





so I should give back all the money I earned???


----------



## Crothian (Aug 24, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> True Dungeon is - without a doubt - worth your $20/ticket.  It is an aboslute BLAST.




Or not.  I don't think it was worth 20 bucks


----------



## reveal (Aug 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Or not.  I don't think it was worth 20 bucks




It probably depends on who you do it with. How many people make up a group? If it's you and 4 strangers, that would suck. But if was you and 4 friends and a bottle of Jack, it would be a blast.


----------



## fusangite (Aug 24, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> I don't think I'll be signing up for any official games next year.  I think I'd have a lot more fun with pick-ups.  Especially after this year.



Agreed. Why game with strangers, who might smell/act any which way, when you could game with cool people you know? 

I'm already planning my pick-up game for next year now... I'll be writing to the Indianapolis Chamber of Commerce for a set of maps tomorrow.


----------



## Belen (Aug 24, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I was paid 50 bux a week for 6 weeks one summer to run a 2 hour/week session for a bunch of kids at a summer school program.  That rawked.  Just a 2 hour hack'n'slash where they had to learn to rely on each other or have the monsters eat their heads.  EZ money.




Wizards pays me in product to run games for kids and newbies at my local FLGS.


----------



## fusangite (Aug 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Or not.  I don't think it was worth 20 bucks



Of course this may have something to do with the olfactory qualities of the fellow with whom you were forced to work.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 24, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> It probably depends on who you do it with. How many people make up a group? If it's you and 4 strangers, that would suck. But if was you and 4 friends and a bottle of Jack, it would be a blast.




7 people.  I had to deal with stupid 10 year old and a smelly gamer.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 24, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> It probably depends on who you do it with. How many people make up a group? If it's you and 4 strangers, that would suck. But if was you and 4 friends and a bottle of Jack, it would be a blast.



 You're supposed to have 7 in a group.  Fighter, Paladin, Bard, Wizard, Cleric, Ranger, and Rogue.  I've never done it without at least a few friends, and that definately adds to the fun factor.

We went through both dungeons this year and it was awesome (possibly made moreso because we survived through the second one... Saturday night there was a 7% survival rate.  We rock!)


----------



## reveal (Aug 24, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> You're supposed to have 7 in a group.  Fighter, Paladin, Bard, Wizard, Cleric, Ranger, and Rogue.  I've never done it without at least a few friends, and that definately adds to the fun factor.
> 
> We went through both dungeons this year and it was awesome (possibly made moreso because we survived through the second one... Saturday night there was a 7% survival rate.  We rock!)




Sweet! We should get a group or two of just EN Worlders together for next year. Let the bickering begin!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 24, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Sweet! We should get a group or two of just EN Worlders together for next year. Let the bickering begin!




that would be the way to do it, we'd need someone to buy a block of all seven ticket esuring us that the we ghet them all.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 24, 2005)

My biggest regret about last year (my first GenCon) was not looking up ENWorlders and joining pickup games.  We bought tickets for several games, and ended up refunding them because we never got to play them.  I loved my GC experience, but I didn't get to game as much as I wanted.  I played in 3 D&D games the whole weekend; an Eberron intro game, a Blackmoor intro game, and an FR Green Regent game.  The rest of the time was spent wandering around the dealer's room, the anime room, the art room, and driving back and forth to the hotel 12 miles away.  As we came as a group, we had to leave as a group.  If I get to go next year, I hope to stay w/in walking distance so I can do some pickup gaming.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 24, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Wizards pays me in product to run games for kids and newbies at my local FLGS.




I hat you.  If my town had an FLGS, I'd try to get some of that action.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 24, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Sweet! We should get a group or two of just EN Worlders together for next year. Let the bickering begin!



 Our second trip through ended up being 6 EN Worlders + 1 EN Worlder's husband.  It was **awesome**.


----------



## Rel (Aug 24, 2005)

I bought nary a ticket for anything at GenCon.  The only slight regret was not getting to play True Dungeon.  I had chances to buy a couple of tickets for it but it would have meant cancelling pickup games that I had scheduled.  Give up playing Piratecat's _Mace Hunter and the Fountain of Youth_ to play True Dungeon with a bunch of strangers?  I don't think so.

Anyway, my approach to GenCon was exactly right for me.  I packed every minute that I could with pickup games that totally rocked (both as a GM and as a Player).  Then I fit in other stuff around my pickup game schedule.  Things like manning the ENnies booth (where I pulled two shifts and helped with the teardown) and roaming the dealer floor were perfect ways to fill in times when I didn't have a game full of ENWorlders to attend.  And when I had a bit of time to kill after a game in the evenings, well there was always the Canadiana Suite.

I've said before and I'll say again that I never gave a damn about going to GenCon before I was an ENWorlder.  This place is really what makes it worth going and my mantra is "Every minute of GenCon that I'm not spending with a fellow ENWorlder is a minute I'm having less fun than I could be."  The universally high quality of the folks I met from here is just mind blowing.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 24, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Anyway, my approach to GenCon was exactly right for me.  I packed every minute that I could with pickup games that totally rocked (both as a GM and as a Player).  Then I fit in other stuff around my pickup game schedule.




I did the lost puppy dog strategy.  I had few plans and I just wondered around till I saw someone I knew and hooked up with them until they had something to do then I found other people.  It was a blast.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 24, 2005)

That's how I'd have liked to have done it, but it was my first time and I was completely lost.  The guys I went with (two of which were long time GC veterans) pretty much railroaded everything we did.  I'm not hacked about it, but it did limit what I got to do.  Pickup games were right out, as when one of them decided it was time to go back to the hotel, we all had to go.  I know better, now.


----------



## Xath (Aug 24, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> Agreed. Why game with strangers, who might smell/act any which way, when you could game with cool people you know?




The game I played last year was ok, but this year we played in an almost entirely un-fun Exalted game.  The party didn't start out together and we never entirely met up.  The DM kept pulling people off to the side to have private conversations, so in the 4 hour session, we spent maybe 30 minutes actually gaming.  The DM said that the reason we didn't finish was because we didn't do the actions he had expected us to do.  

And for some reason, the guy sitting next to me thought that because his character was a teenage cat-girl, he had some sort of excuse to touch me repeatedly.  

All in all it was very uncomfortable, and I wish I had played pick-ups instead.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 24, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> And for some reason, the guy sitting next to me thought that because his character was a teenage cat-girl, he had some sort of excuse to touch me repeatedly.
> 
> All in all it was very uncomfortable, and I wish I had played pick-ups instead.




Next time just slap him up side the face, some things are worth an assualt charge.....


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 24, 2005)

Quartermoon said:
			
		

> The most amusing/embarassing GenCon moments for me were whenever I was with Piratecat, and he would introduce me to one of you folks: "This is Quartermoon."  The blank looks (who??) were priceless...nothing goes together like the most well-known personality on these boards and a lurker lady who has a post count of about...what, 80?




<waves hello>
I wish PC decided to introduce you to the table late on Saturday night when you stopped by and we were playing in Rel's game. Ethernaut & I were actually in your True Dungeon group (he was the wizard, I was the cleric). And I'll have you know, that song you decided to sing as the bard has been stuck in my head ever since


----------



## Pielorinho (Aug 24, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> <waves hello>
> I wish PC decided to introduce you to the table late on Saturday night when you stopped by and we were playing in Rel's game.



Ah, okay!  Quartermoon, were you at Gencon back in 2003?  You looked extremely familiar to me, but I couldn't think where I knew you from otherwise.

Daniel


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 24, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> The DM said that the reason we didn't finish was because we didn't do the actions he had expected us to do.





DMing License: *REVOKED!*


----------



## BOZ (Aug 24, 2005)

Keeper of Secrets said:
			
		

> Boz, were you there for that unusal circumstance?




nope, we came on the scene a few minutes afterwards.    of couse, she was still hanging around in various locales, and i'm sure you all did point her out to me.


----------



## Ethernaut (Aug 24, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> <waves hello>
> I wish PC decided to introduce you to the table late on Saturday night when you stopped by and we were playing in Rel's game. Ethernaut & I were actually in your True Dungeon group (he was the wizard, I was the cleric). And I'll have you know, that song you decided to sing as the bard has been stuck in my head ever since




Ahhhh! That song! Now it's in my head. 

<also waves hello to Quartermoon>

Anyway, it was a pleasure to do True Dungeon with you.


----------



## Ethernaut (Aug 24, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> I don't think I'll be signing up for any official games next year.  I think I'd have a lot more fun with pick-ups.  Especially after this year.




Agreed. All my best games were pickup games this year. Last year I had one quality official game (Gurps Mystery men), but that's it. This year, my one Gurps game blew chunks and the tournment was disappointing (mostly 'cause I prefer roleplaying to problem solving). 

The big exception is True Dungeon, which is a total blast.


----------



## Majoru Oakheart (Aug 24, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Wow.  It's like "Grinding" in a tabletop RPG.  This might be the closest thing to actual WrongBad Fun that I've ever heard of.



Well, when you play RPGA events, you have to use some of the MMORPG mindset.  It is half role playing game and half worldwide campaign with a standardized set of rules and expectations.  Sometimes these rules to ensure balance(to make sure battles are the same difficulty for everyone) get in the way of role playing, but everyone understands it is necessary to allow the campaign to work at all.

Everyone understands that role playing needs to be sacrificed slightly in exchange for getting to the end of the storyline in less than 4 hours.  Sometimes that means there is a lot of time to role play in one mod and none in another.

Special Mods are only run once (or twice), generally at Gencon and maybe Gencon SoCal.  They have a reputation for being very difficult and requiring your group to use all of their abilities effectively to avoid death.  Generally, they do this by having a really big dungeon crawl on a time limit so you run out of spells and resources.  It can be a fun challenge to try to survive, but some people aren't looking for that in a game.  For them, the special isn't a good idea.

Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## Sidereal Knight (Aug 24, 2005)

*A note for introverts*

Hi!  I'm occasionally known as Sidereal Knight, and I'm an introvert.

Although I went to GenCon in 2003 and 2004, I didn't have as much fun as I thought I would.  Don't get me wrong, I had a good time... but it wasn't a big highlight of the year.

This year was different.

Well before the Con, I decided that I would make a real effort to meet ENWorlders.  And let me tell you, it made all the difference.

Outside my comfort zone?  You betcha.  Embarassing "foot-in-mouth" syndrome acting up? Yup. 

Worth it? Heck yes.

To anyone who didn't feel like they could socialize with ENWorlders because you don't post very often, I say: DON'T WORRY!  Everyone I met was kind and willing to say "hi".  I feel like I met a boatload of fun new acquaintances, and a couple of people who could become real friends (with enough time).


----------



## Crothian (Aug 24, 2005)

Sidereal Knight said:
			
		

> Hi!  I'm occasionally known as Sidereal Knight, and I'm an introvert.
> ...
> Worth it? Heck yes.




I agree, you do get out of what you put in.  I'm a shy little boy that hides behind a message board most of the time, but I relaly try to act not like me at the cons.  I figure the worst I can do is offend a bunch of people I never see anyway.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> 7 people.  I had to deal with stupid 10 year old and a smelly gamer.




Yeah, that was not so much fun (I was in Crothian's group and I was *not* the smelly gamer or ten year old).  I agree with Crothian, the best way to do this is to have someone buy a block of seven and get a group of EN Worlders.  I volunteer to pick up seven tickets next year and have people pay me when we get to the con.  I think it would be much more fun that way.


----------



## FickleGM (Aug 24, 2005)

Sidereal Knight said:
			
		

> Hi!  I'm occasionally known as Sidereal Knight, and I'm an introvert.
> 
> Although I went to GenCon in 2003 and 2004, I didn't have as much fun as I thought I would.  Don't get me wrong, I had a good time... but it wasn't a big highlight of the year.
> 
> ...




Change "GenCon in 2003 and 2004" to read "GenCon from 1999 through 2004" and you have me.  If you read my pre-con posts or talked to me at the con, you would know that I chose the same path as Sidereal Knight and also was very pleased to have done so.

Here's to breaking out of your comfort zone - cheers!


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 24, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> D&D for cash? How does that work?




You've already heard from others, but I'll throw my 2 coppers in.  A friend and I played D&D for Cash.  We chose from a set of pre-gens and had a party of five.  The characters were level seven and the critter in the encounter was supposed to be a CR10.  We beat it in 6 rounds with a pretty equally mixed party.  The winning team made it in three rounds.


----------



## shaylon (Aug 24, 2005)

IronWolf said:
			
		

> The winning team made it in three rounds.




Are you kidding me?  I still say it was rigged!  3 rounds, yeah right!  We couldn't have done it in less than 5.

-Shay


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 24, 2005)

IronWolf said:
			
		

> Yeah, that was not so much fun (I was in Crothian's group and I was *not* the smelly gamer or ten year old).  I agree with Crothian, the best way to do this is to have someone buy a block of seven and get a group of EN Worlders.  I volunteer to pick up seven tickets next year and have people pay me when we get to the con.  I think it would be much more fun that way.




Why was the 10 year old kid "stupid"?  My son is 11, and while he may not be the most experienced gamer on the planet, he's far from stupid.  Hell, I've seen him come up solutions to problems veteran gamers were practically digging out slide rules and micrometers for.


----------



## Rel (Aug 24, 2005)

Sidereal Knight said:
			
		

> Outside my comfort zone?  You betcha.  Embarassing "foot-in-mouth" syndrome acting up? Yup.
> 
> Worth it? Heck yes.




I'd have never known you were "outside your comfort zone" if you hadn't told me.  You seemed very at home and comfortable in the Mace Hunter game.  You and the rest of the guys at that table were among the most free-flowing, immersive group of roleplayers I've ever had the pleasure of gaming with.

And as far as the "foot in mouth" bit, at least you didn't sit down amid a cluster of total strangers and start spouting platitudes like, "Them lesbians is EVERYWHERE these days!"


----------



## Xath (Aug 24, 2005)

shaylon said:
			
		

> Are you kidding me?  I still say it was rigged!  3 rounds, yeah right!  We couldn't have done it in less than 5.
> 
> -Shay





We would have had it in 3 if our fighter had hit in the 3rd round.  Instead we had it at Round 4, Init 10.


----------



## Majoru Oakheart (Aug 24, 2005)

Well, I finally read to the end of the thread.

I didn't get to meet nearly the number of ENWorlders I would have liked to.  Here's saying hi to everyone I did meet, especially to RangerWickett (you owe me stuff *grin*) and John Crighton for having dinner with me at the RAM that one night.

I wish that I had gotten to meet everyone else, but:

1) I had trouble finding the Canadiana suite
2) I'm a night person.  I didn't get to the con until 11 am or so each day, found a game at 1 pm until 6 pm, then another one from 6 pm until 11 pm.  Then, I'd go looking for everyone.  They weren't anywhere to be found and I was told not to go to the suite after 10 pm, due to the kids.

So, really, I got to meet whoever was at the booth the couple of times I came by and Wickett and Crighton who I ran into at the RAM at midnight.

I would have scheduled less games, but I really like Living Greyhawk and my friends at home are kind of counting on me to have played these adventures so that I can run them for everyone here.

Plus on Saturday night, I had to go see the Making of the Gamers 2, so I couldn't drop by either.

Either way, unlike everyone else, I love to play with strangers and have much more faith in gamers to not be as horrible as everyone seems to make them out to be.  Either that, or more tolerance, not sure which.

I played with a bunch of different people in Living Greyhawk mods, got to play the LG Special, the Eberron Special, and got to play the True Dungeon.  Had lots of fun (even got my tickets to the True Dungeon through ENWorld).  We actually survived the True Dungeon without a single death and we completed it with 20 seconds to spare.

I liked almost everyone I met at the con.  Met a couple people I had played with in Australia and North Dakota before, along with a couple people I knew from Toronto.  Still, I hope to travel next year with people who don't have to plan everything down to the second so much.  Hopefully, this will give me more time to meet more people next year.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 24, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> We would have had it in 3 if our fighter had hit in the 3rd round.  Instead we had it at Round 4, Init 10.




Nice!  What was your party made up of?  Pretty balanced or heavy one class over another?  Did your wizard cast haste right away?


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 24, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Why was the 10 year old kid "stupid"?  My son is 11, and while he may not be the most experienced gamer on the planet, he's far from stupid.  Hell, I've seen him come up solutions to problems veteran gamers were practically digging out slide rules and micrometers for.




We didn't mean to classify all ten year olds that way!  The kid actually started out pretty well and did help solve one of the early puzzles.  The case in point though came in the chessboard room.  We weren't getting the puzzle at all so we finally decided to brute force it.  The kid was playing a ranger with a fair amount of hp and volunteered to cross the chessboard taking damage for each square.  When he got to the end of the board he flat out refused to step off the board and get something we needed to help get the rest of us across.  No matter how much we tried to get him (his father included) could coax him across.  So we had to send a second person across the board - taking damage the whole way just to get what we needed.  Quite frustrating and causing us to take way more damage in that room than we needed to.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 24, 2005)

Oop-ack!  yeah...I can see where that'd be frustrating.  I have a 30 something in my group who plays like that, too... lol


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 24, 2005)

IronWolf said:
			
		

> Nice!  What was your party made up of?  Pretty balanced or heavy one class over another?  Did your wizard cast haste right away?



 Had we all held our actions in the first round until after the wizard so that he could cast haste, it would have been a much better fight.  Our group was pretty balanced so far as classes go... If I ever do it again - I'd definately want to go for a group of all damage-doers (I played one of the clerics thinking that healing might be important... but after we got all the characters passed out and things were rolling... I realized everyone had healing.  Should have gone with a wizard).


----------



## Crothian (Aug 24, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Why was the 10 year old kid "stupid"?




My guess is genetics but I didn't get tom know him enough to know the cause.  He didn't listen to anyone, he did only what he wanted, he didn't even listen to his father.  He was loud mouthed and cowardly.  And if a 30 year old acted that way, I'd be saying stupid thirty year old.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 24, 2005)

Heh...I'd say parenting issues are involved with both he and the 30 something.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 24, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Had we all held our actions in the first round until after the wizard so that he could cast haste, it would have been a much better fight.  Our group was pretty balanced so far as classes go... If I ever do it again - I'd definately want to go for a group of all damage-doers (I played one of the clerics thinking that healing might be important... but after we got all the characters passed out and things were rolling... I realized everyone had healing.  Should have gone with a wizard).




I played the dwarven cleric myself.  You are probably right, we should have gone all big damage dealers.  We had a fighter, barbarian, cleric, ranger and wizard.  I was curious how other folks did it since we turned out to have taken twice as long as everyone else!  And that with me leaving the game thinking we had done well!


----------



## Matchstick (Aug 24, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I'd have never known you were "outside your comfort zone" if you hadn't told me.  You seemed very at home and comfortable in the Mace Hunter game.  You and the rest of the guys at that table were among the most free-flowing, immersive group of roleplayers I've ever had the pleasure of gaming with.
> 
> And as far as the "foot in mouth" bit, at least you didn't sit down amid a cluster of total strangers and start spouting platitudes like, "Them lesbians is EVERYWHERE these days!"




Sounds like something Mace would say, only with a profanity tucked in there someplace...



That was just a hilarious table, and really I thought everyone did very well.  Your seemingly endless store of completly in character one liners was amazing.  Heck, I almost got out of my seat a couple more times to illustrate my character running frantically between the battle and trying to keep Raevynn's martini full while he lounged on the veranda.  The life of a butler is difficult!    I only wish we'd have been able to play fully the final encounters, though I don't mean that in a personal way toward any of the players at all.  

I can identify fully with Sidereal's feelings, playing with you guys felt to me like playing in the "big leagues" and I was decidedly nervous before both of my ENWorld pickup games.  Once things started I tried to just fling myself into the spirit of things as best I could.

As I read all of this I'm getting more and more inspired.  I'm even thinking of maybe running a pickup game next year, but with no gaming group, I'm not sure how I'd ever get any practice.  Plus, playing in the "big leagues" is one thing, I'm not sure I'd dare try GM'ing yet!


----------



## Xath (Aug 24, 2005)

IronWolf said:
			
		

> Nice!  What was your party made up of?  Pretty balanced or heavy one class over another?  Did your wizard cast haste right away?




I played Mialee in a party made up of 3 fighters, a cleric, and me.  I cast haste in the second round.  In the first, I cast Ice Storm.  I had switched around a bunch of my spells because I had gotten there early, but I still found myself with entirely too many [fire] spells.


----------



## fusangite (Aug 24, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> And for some reason, the guy sitting next to me thought that because his character was a teenage cat-girl, he had some sort of excuse to touch me repeatedly.



1. I'm going to use this quote the next time I justify why I don't let men play female characters. 
2. Ewwwww.
3. Actually, I have a player like this in my current campaign. Not a teenaged cat-girl but a guy who manufactures in-game excuses to touch the hot female player whenever she sits next to him at the table. But like so many female gamers (and I'm guessing you're no exception), she has had to become so used to this that her flinch reaction is nigh-imperceptible.







			
				Sidereal Knight said:
			
		

> Hi! I'm occasionally known as Sidereal Knight, and I'm an introvert.



I seem to recall discussing this very issue with you by the ENNies booth (forgive me if I'm misremembering). I seem to remember remarking to you (or some other poor guy I mistook for you) that Gencon is a pretty good environment for introverts generally. Usually at big gatherings of introverts, like my summer garden parties, there are lots of people sitting around in corners not talking to people. But there is surprisingly little of that at Gencon.







> Outside my comfort zone? You betcha.



I actually think this is true of most of us at Gencon -- it's just that most of us knew a few more people. But every morning, when I was alone in the hotel room, I had major attacks of "these people all hate me; what am I doing here?" before I would throw myself back into the con.


----------



## Sidereal Knight (Aug 24, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I'd have never known you were "outside your comfort zone" if you hadn't told me.  You seemed very at home and comfortable in the Mace Hunter game.  You and the rest of the guys at that table were among the most free-flowing, immersive group of roleplayers I've ever had the pleasure of gaming with.
> 
> And as far as the "foot in mouth" bit, at least you didn't sit down amid a cluster of total strangers and start spouting platitudes like, "Them lesbians is EVERYWHERE these days!"




Saturday was a really good day.  

Wednesday night, I was really nervous as I approached the Canadiana suite.  (And not just because of the vertigo-inducing drop!)

And yeah, them lesbians is EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 24, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> And as far as the "foot in mouth" bit, at least you didn't sit down amid a cluster of total strangers and start spouting platitudes like, "Them lesbians is EVERYWHERE these days!"



Well, aren't they?


----------



## Quartermoon (Aug 24, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian and  Ethernaut: PCat mentioned that a couple of you recognized me that night--sorry I zoned, but I was very tired.  _And_ I was trying to keep a low profile because I hate it when a "friend" drops by a game and drags everything to a screeching halt while they chat.  (Probably the same reason PCat didn't introduce me then!) But True Dungeon was fun!!  Oh, and in case you forgot some of the very complex words: Baby SHARK do do, do do do do, babyshark do do, do do do do, babyshark do do, do do do do, BABY SHARK. Mommy SHARK do do, do do do do... 

Pielorinho: Hi, um, yes, I was at GenCon in '03. That was the first year in Indy, right?


----------



## JesterPoet (Aug 24, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> <waves hello>
> I wish PC decided to introduce you to the table late on Saturday night when you stopped by and we were playing in Rel's game. Ethernaut & I were actually in your True Dungeon group (he was the wizard, I was the cleric). And I'll have you know, that song you decided to sing as the bard has been stuck in my head ever since




The key to True Dungeon is Bard song selection...


dorky white guy+Stevie Wonder= GOLDEN!


----------



## Rel (Aug 24, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Well, aren't they?




They sure were the night I busted that out at a party...yada, yada, yada...I toted her pumpkin to the car.


----------



## reveal (Aug 24, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> They sure were the night I busted that out at a party...yada, yada, yada...I toted her pumpkin to the car.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 24, 2005)

[hijack]

I'm in reveals .sig!  I really *am* the most popular girl on the internet!

[/hijack]


----------



## reveal (Aug 24, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> [hijack]
> 
> I'm in reveals .sig!  I really *am* the most popular girl on the internet!
> 
> [/hijack]




It's not everyday I can "shock" you like that. I should put a date beside it, for posterity.


----------



## Rel (Aug 24, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

>




It looked almost totally not exactly nothing like this:


----------



## FickleGM (Aug 24, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> [hijack]
> 
> I'm in reveals .sig!  I really *am* the most popular girl on the internet!
> 
> [/hijack]




Well, you are the most popular girl on reveal's internet   (if you don't tell my wife...or Buttercup...or Dextra...or Xath...or <insert rest of the possibly offended female population of EN World that I have not met here>, I'll let you be the most popular girl on my internet too - or is it Al Gore's internet?)


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 24, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> A van from NC for next year sounds like a freakin' blast. I figure that if y'all Trianglelites drove through Asheville, it'd take you about 12 hours to reach GenCon--how does that compare to whatever route you currently take?
> 
> And if the folks from the Triangle don't want to carpool, there's always folks from South Carolina, who'll probably come up to 40 anyways and then hook on over to Knoxville.
> 
> ...



 I had a blast with you and your brother in the short time we hung out.  Let me know if you want to share some space next year.


----------



## romp (Aug 24, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> _GenCon Girls Gone Wild!_
> 
> I smell a hit!




ROTFLMAO  

I want one ...

but shhhhhh, no one tell my gf ...


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 24, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Nothing happened. I'm just amused by what people were reading into it.



 Heh, he said read.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 24, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> I had a blast with you and your brother in the short time we hung out.  Let me know if you want to share some space next year.



So, he got in touch with you, I was wondering about that, good.


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 24, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> So, he got in touch with you, I was wondering about that, good.



 Oh yes!  I forgot to post a follow-up to my desperate attempt to get some roomies thread.  Everything ended up working out okay.  We were still down some cash but not *nearly* as much as we could have been.

My thanks to Pielorinho and Spider for hangin' in our room the first night.  Really helped offset the costs of "friends" ditching plans.


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 24, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Mmm! Talk nerdy to me!!




I really do have to have this on a t-shirt.


----------



## d20Dwarf (Aug 24, 2005)

JesterPoet said:
			
		

> The key to True Dungeon is Bard song selection...
> 
> 
> dorky white guy+Stevie Wonder= GOLDEN!




I sang the entire Rocky collection before moving onto selections from the Transformers soundtrack. I also got a token from a rogue in town by doing my impression of the Hardest Working Man in Show Business.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 24, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Heh, he said read.




Knew I could count on you Matt.

Now darn it, I've got to get back into the mindset of screen names. John Crichton! Piratecat! Crothian! 

It's a weird place where you can get a phone call from a stranger, and you identify yourself by screen name.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 24, 2005)

Majoru Oakheart said:
			
		

> RangerWickett (you owe me stuff *grin*)




So I do. Post-GenCon swag! Hurray!

Yeah dude. Totally let me know if there are any E.N. Pub products you want. That dinner Friday night was good mojo for me, and you were laid back and fun to talk to, so I'm feeling generous.


----------



## Rel (Aug 24, 2005)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> I really do have to have this on a t-shirt.




Well if you'd only worn it I could have obliged you...

_"Oooh baby, get ready for my Touch Attack!  You're gonna be makin' a Will Save with a -2 Circumstance Penalty before the night is over.  I brought my Scroll of 'Mount' and my THACO is 3!"_


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 25, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> We would have had it in 3 if our fighter had hit in the 3rd round.  Instead we had it at Round 4, Init 10.



 After the game we figured out there was a way to do it in 1 round - play all wizards or sorcerers, and have everyone take "Phantasmal Killer" for their 3rd levels spell. The odds aren't great, but if the dragon fails his save, it's over in 1.


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 25, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> All in all it was very uncomfortable, and I wish I had played pick-ups instead.




In 2004 I played in an official game and the DM as well as two of the players clearly thought women shouldn't be playing.  My character was ignored by the DM and the rest of the party except for the times the DM had to acknowledge my existence during combat.  And to add insult to injury, I had turned down a game with an EN Worlder (don't remember who, now) to play in this wretched excuse for a game.  

Never again.


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 25, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Well if you'd only worn it I could have obliged you...
> 
> _"Oooh baby, get ready for my Touch Attack! You're gonna be makin' a Will Save with a -2 Circumstance Penalty before the night is over. I brought my Scroll of 'Mount' and my THACO is 3!"_




 LOL!


----------



## Len (Aug 25, 2005)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> In 2004 I played in an official game and the DM as well as two of the players clearly thought women shouldn't be playing.  My character was ignored by the DM and the rest of the party except for the times the DM had to acknowledge my existence during combat.



Another case for:


			
				Mark CMG said:
			
		

> DMing License: *REVOKED!*


----------



## romp (Aug 25, 2005)

Sidereal Knight said:
			
		

> Hi!  I'm occasionally known as Sidereal Knight, and I'm an introvert.
> 
> Although I went to GenCon in 2003 and 2004, I didn't have as much fun as I thought I would.  Don't get me wrong, I had a good time... but it wasn't a big highlight of the year.
> 
> ...




heh, pretty much my take on things, my hearing makes me keep to myself a lot but I was determined to meet the ENworlders. jumping into the pick up games meant I did not have to pay for an event ticket and was pretty much assured of getting a good game with a competent GM. I was blown away by how many warm handshakes and smiles I got from everyone I met. Everyone was so helpful and understanding it just blew me me away. I have never had that experience at a con before, it made me feel that I absolutely made the right decision in signing up for the pickup games. I wish I had had more time at the con site to go to the Canadiana room. (but I have an idea for that next year [evil grin])...

Don't tell TB but does anyone here realize that I went to the top party school in America (according to Playboy magazine) while I was in college ...  [evil grin widens]


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 25, 2005)

romp said:
			
		

> Don't tell TB but does anyone here realize that I went to the top party school in America (according to Playboy magazine) while I was in college ... [evil grin widens]




I'm told I had a great time at Kent State.  Now if only I could remember it....


----------



## romp (Aug 25, 2005)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> I'm told I had a great time at Kent State.  Now if only I could remember it....




hey kewl! I went to Ohio U in Athens, not that far off    my freind Dan-O and I like to play the song "Wasted Years" and remeniesce ...


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 25, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Knew I could count on you Matt.
> 
> Now darn it, I've got to get back into the mindset of screen names. John Crichton! Piratecat! Crothian!
> 
> It's a weird place where you can get a phone call from a stranger, and you identify yourself by screen name.



 Yeah, I know what you mean.  It's all part of coming off the high that is GenCon.


----------



## Pielorinho (Aug 25, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> I had a blast with you and your brother in the short time we hung out. Let me know if you want to share some space next year.



Heh--I was coming back to the thread specifically to mention how cool you and Rob were; I regret that we didn't get to hang out more.  Sharing space next year is a definite possibility.

But next time, we dice for the beds .

Daniel


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 25, 2005)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> I'm told I had a great time at Kent State.  Now if only I could remember it....




Kent Read, Kent Write, Kent State!    

Me, I did the Bowling Green State U route...


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 25, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> ...And for some reason, the guy sitting next to me thought that because his character was a teenage cat-girl, he had some sort of excuse to touch me repeatedly.
> 
> All in all it was very uncomfortable, and I wish I had played pick-ups instead...




Sign up for mine next year (like you'll fall for that again)

I promise, no touching. I'll punch folks if necessary.


----------



## Ethernaut (Aug 25, 2005)

Quartermoon said:
			
		

> Baby SHARK do do, do do do do, babyshark do do, do do do do, babyshark do do, do do do do, BABY SHARK. Mommy SHARK do do, do do do do...




Noooooooooooooo!


----------



## AelyaShade (Aug 25, 2005)

*Warning:long, skip as needed *

My family and I decided to sign up for a bunch of scheduled events this year, so I was unable to meet a lot of you wonderful people. The three ENWorlders that I did get to meet were Buttercup (as I picked up my badge with my daughters in tow), Beldar1215 (at the live reading of the Knights of the Dinner Table), and Suzi Yee (at the Expeditious Retreat booth, I believe, as I was trying to convince hubby to buy the Beast Builder book).

As fortune would have it, we stood in line on Wednesday night buying our 4-day badges and hoping for event seats available. The line moved fairly quickly and, by observation, were efficiently moving people though the entire 4 days. Thankfully, the events we wanted (other than a 4 slot in either True Adventures and/or True Heroes) were available.

Most of Thursday was spent in the dealer room, primarily at the WOTC booth and demo'ing games. I particularly enjoyed Hecatomb. Went to the Party in the Plaza for a free hotdog and pop. The party was not as spectacular as last year's party, but then again, it's hard to top the 30th anniversary of D&D. Still, it was decent enough to attend and give the legs a break from walking the aisles of the dealer room. Ended the evening with the special Whose Line Is It Anyway seminar, which was a blast.

The family and I spent Friday morning getting killed at the Killer Breakfast. I can't believe this is the first year we signed up for it in the 4 years we have been going to GenCon. Definitely something we are going to every year from here on out. Friday was also spent playing the COH RPG. It was definitely fun for both the players (4/6 were my own family and the other 2 players shared our COH online addiction as well) and the GM. For those who shared the room with us, I apologize for our loudness, as we all got really into our characters, to include gratuitous power poses and cheesy superhero lines. Friday was also an early night back at the hotel, since it was Sci-Fi Friday, so had to get our Sci-Fi channie fill of Firefly, Stargate (s), and Battlestar Galactica.

Saturday, we ventured into the Kids' Track room out of curiosity and were surprised to note that this year, the room had volunteers who would watch kiddies who were 5 and up, provided that the parent left a cell phone number and whether or not the kids were allowed roaming privileges. We then embarked on our next level of gaming geekdom: attended our first LARP, which was named City of Heroes, but was actually City of Villains by description. Shame on me for not reading the description thoroughly. Still, had a lot of fun and will definitely try another LARP next year. We then spent a little time in the True Tavern for the atmosphere. Ended the night with a yearly GenCon staple for us : the live reading of the Knights of the Dinner Table.

On Sunday, my girls wanted to spend the morning at Kids Track. As they are older and more responsible this year (my girls, I mean), we signed them over and they got to demo a few games, to include A Big Night, which we ended up purchasing from the dealer hall for them. My youngest brought along her "Hackmaster +12" replica she made last year from the foam workshop and had the Kenzer and Co. team sign it. Had a great conversation with one of the bigwigs from the AEG booth on the possible outcome of the L5R tourney, the new Clout game, and the COH CCG. Last minute demos and purchases usually end our wonderful GenCon experience, and this year was no different.

Hopefully next year I am able to meet more of you wonderful people in person and participate in a pickup game or two


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Aug 25, 2005)

Keeper of Secrets said:
			
		

> I am so glad you enjoyed the game.  Perhaps next year Bad Axe will get off more than one or two shots at people.



God, I hope not.  When Bad Axe shut down Shade's incorporeality, I think I left a puddle under my chair.


----------



## Quickbeam (Aug 25, 2005)

Being that I've been near invisible on the Boards of late, it was incredibly refreshing to be remembered by some old friends...while having the opportunity to make new ones.  It was great seeing T-Bill, Crothian, buzz and others, and it was my distinct pleasure to meet PC, Rel, and Fusangite -- although I regret that I did not have the opportunity to game with any of you.

This was easily the most fun I've had attending GenCon and I could share a dozen highlights from my trip.  However, I will only pass along one story for the time being to sum up how entertaining my experience was.  A friend and I were supposed to play in Sean K. Reynolds Thursday afternoon "When Luna Calls" D&D game to kickoff our Con.  Yet there was someone _far_ more determined to to be in that game than I was.  Here's the scoop:

When the table our game was to be played at cleared from the previous group, my friend Bob and another fellow sat down.  A young man approached the unknown gamer seated at the table and asked if he would be willing to trade his seat in the Thursday game for a seat in Sean's friday game.  The unknown gamer politely passed on the session trade offer.  The young man then asked my friend Bob if he would be willing to trade session days and times for Sean's game, but Bob indicated that he had a conflicting game scheduled on Friday.  So the young man turned to me and asked if I would make the trade he'd just offered two other people at the table.  I told him that while I'd love to help, I was scheduled to play in the same Cthulhu Masters Tournament session as the previous person he'd just spoken to.

The young man turns to a few friends hovering near the table with him; quietly stews for perhaps 30-45 seconds; then blurts out to me, "I'll give you a $100 if you'll trade games."

I respond by saying (in my most incredulous voice), _"Really?!?" _

The young man responds, "I'm completely serious.  $100 to swap games right now."

I ask, "What do you know about this game that I don't know?"  A fair question IMHO.

The young man says, "I really like Sean's writing and DM style, and I'd like to play with my friends (as he gestures to the three people hovering near the table) who all have tickets for this session."

At which point I say, "OK, done."

I get up from the table, the young man smiles gleefully as he pulls out a wad of cash and peels off five $20 bills.  I tell my friend Bob that I'll stay and watch the game, just to see what I passed up.  But Bob shakes his head 'no' and says that he'd rather go browse the Exhibitor Hall after fumbling his initiative check to respond to the $100 offer.

FWIW, Most of the money was spent jointly since I didn't feel right keeping it all to myself.  In retrospect, I should have taken the cash then offered Sean $50 to run another game for me just to see this guy's expression  !!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 25, 2005)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> FWIW, Most of the money was spent jointly since I didn't feel right keeping it all to myself.  In retrospect, I should have taken the cash then offered Sean $50 to run another game for me just to see this guy's expression  !!




Wow, I don't care if that guy was the best DM in the world, I'd have so given up my spot for 100 bucks.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 25, 2005)

Jeff Wilder said:
			
		

> God, I hope not.  When Bad Axe shut down Shade's incorporeality, I think I left a puddle under my chair.




My bad.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 25, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> My bad.



I always figgered Ben was a bad-ass, but I had no idea he could scare people at GenCon when he was on the East Coast still!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 25, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I always figgered Ben was a bad-ass, but I had no idea he could scare people at GenCon when he was on the East Coast still!




Yeah, maybe if I'd gotten off a couple more shots at the right people, I could have picked up that ENnie.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 25, 2005)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> I really do have to have this on a t-shirt.




You mean like this?
http://www.tshirthell.com/store/product.php?productid=42


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 26, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> You mean like this?
> http://www.tshirthell.com/store/product.php?productid=42




Thanks!  Your Google-fu is strong.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Aug 26, 2005)

$100 for a spot at a game...Done.  There are plenty of other games, but you can never have enough cash!

Kane


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 26, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> "Oooh baby, get ready for my Touch Attack!  You're gonna be makin' a Will Save with a -2 Circumstance Penalty before the night is over.  I brought my Scroll of 'Mount' and my THACO is 3!"



Not exactly D&D, but my wife has been known to paraphrase "Old Ben" Kenobi during sex.  _"That isn't the spot you're looking for..."_


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 26, 2005)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> Thanks!  Your Google-fu is strong.




I've been wanting to order a few shirts from T-shirt Hell for a few years now.   
Here are a few others that I debated picking up before GenCon this year:

http://www.tshirthell.com/dumbledore.htm  (warning-Harry potter spoiler!)
http://www.tshirthell.com/store/product.php?productid=401


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 26, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Not exactly D&D, but my wife has been known to paraphrase "Old Ben" Kenobi during sex.  _"That isn't the spot you're looking for..."_




You need this shirt: http://www.tshirthell.com/store/product.php?productid=457


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 26, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> You need this shirt: http://www.tshirthell.com/store/product.php?productid=457



  Yes, yes, I do!


----------



## Kanegrundar (Aug 26, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> You need this shirt: http://www.tshirthell.com/store/product.php?productid=457



 Brilliant!!!  That's the funniest thing I've seen all day!

Kane


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 26, 2005)

Well, that settles it.  Everything non-gamers say about us is officially true...


----------



## Quickbeam (Aug 27, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Well, that settles it.  Everything non-gamers say about us is officially true...




That's just fine by me


----------

